#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-28
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<cjwatson> evand: ENOSPC means bad partitioning not bad hard disk, generally
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1900 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Enable migration-assistant by default. Replace --migration-assistant
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  option with --no-migration-assistant.
<cjwatson> evand: but yes, it would be good to catch it and display a more helpful error message; want to do that? :-)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1901 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Add a console-setup-apply script rather than hacking console-setup's
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  post-base-installer script (which is being renamed and changed in ways
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  that aren't appropriate for ubiquity).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1902 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.23
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1903 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  1.70ubuntu5, hw-detect 1.45ubuntu2, partman-base 100ubuntu5.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1904 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/check-kernels):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Make sure we never try to remove the kernel package corresponding to the
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  running kernel (LP: #86427).
<evand> cjwatson: sure, would that be a Feisty+1 target?
<cjwatson> I'd be more than happy to install protection against the ENOSPC class of bugs for Feisty
<evand> ok, I should have time to play around with that this weekend
<cjwatson> cool
<cjwatson> adding the check itself in scripts/install.py would be trivial; the reason I haven't done it is that I also wanted to track down why some of the ENOSPC bugs were happening, because some of them seem to be due to bogus application of partitioning
<cjwatson> (e.g. /boot being mounted under / rather than over it)
<evand> ah
<evand> ENOSPC covers the no space left on the device bugs, but what about the read only filesytem ones where syslog shows signs of a bad drive.  Can we handle those as well?
<cjwatson> we do ...
<evand> Really?  Are the bugs I'm seeing just in Edgy then?
<cjwatson> unless it manifests as IOError (in which case you need feisty to detect that) or unless the first thing to hit EROFS is a subsidiary script rather than something in ubiquity itself
<evand> ah
<evand> whoa, I just saw that commit message
* evand puts on helmet, awaits the massive flood of bug reports
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1905 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.23
<cjwatson> evand: Mithrandir asked me to either turn it on by default or defer it for feisty
<cjwatson> evand: guess I should have talked to you first though :-)
<evand> no, it's a-ok
<evand> I figured it'd be coming up
<evand> I'll be getting 0.4.1 out today or tomorrow in response though :-)
<secureboot> i'm working on a partman recipe for ubuntu...
<secureboot> http://pastebin.ca/375918
<secureboot> i get that i don't have enough room for something...
<secureboot> i wanted a 1G /boot, 2.5G /, and the rest unused
<cjwatson> please don't paraphrase error messages; what exact error do you get?
<cjwatson> the reason why you should never paraphrase error messages is that it prevents developers from searching for them in order to find a starting point for investigating your problem
<secureboot> yeah - i was waiting to get it again - one sec
<cjwatson> you need a . at the end of that recipe or it won't work properly
<secureboot> can't have a parition outside the disk
<cjwatson> the . terminates partitions, it doesn't separate them
<cjwatson> assuming that adding . doesn't fix it, does your disk have an HPA (host protected area)?
<secureboot> yeah, i missed the last . when i copied
<secureboot> cjwatson: i don't know what that is, unfortunately - they're very standard scsi disks, however, with no special stuff
<cjwatson> HPA isn't all that special these days
<cjwatson> SATA?
<cjwatson> or real SCSI?
<secureboot> the next error screen said that the error was probably because I had too many primary partiions, which doesn't seem true
<secureboot> cjwatson: SATA, actually
<cjwatson> ok, kyle's recent work might sort it out then, in theory
<cjwatson> but if I'm to investigate it properly, I'd need a bug report on partman-auto with syslog and partman attached
<cjwatson> ideally, run the install with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<cjwatson> (on the kernel command line)
<secureboot> cjwatson: but in general, the recipe looks reasonable?
<secureboot> other than having /boot be 90-200M instead of 900-2000M?
<secureboot> i had a recipe before that actually did work
<secureboot> namely, the example in https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<cjwatson> secureboot: I think it's OK
<cjwatson> though ironically I don't actually use preseeding myself much :-)
<secureboot> cjwatson: okay - i looked over it pretty carefully and read http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt pretty carefully
<secureboot> cjwatson: ha, too bad - i've found it to be really handy
<cjwatson> yeah, that's canonical
<cjwatson> oh, I'm sure I'd use it if I needed to deploy lots of machines :)
<cjwatson> too much of my time gets sucked into ubiquity
<evand> I'll cross my fingers and say I'll have more time to contribute to areas in it outside of the m-a code for the next release.
<cjwatson> you'd be very welcome
<cjwatson> since I've started managing a team within Canonical, my hacking time in general has been reduced
* cjwatson -> dinner
<evand> speaking of Feisty+1, where is UDS this time?
<cjwatson> Seville, Spain
<evand> ah
<evand> I'm surprised it's not on the wiki.
<cjwatson> it's still in the planning stages I think
<evand> ah, then that'd make more sense
<evand> I remembered them mentioning Spain at Mountain View, but I couldn't recall exactly where.
<evand> Hrm, I need to work on getting my passport and whatnot in order as that's quickly creeping up.
<evand> cjwatson: Congratulations on the promotion, by the way.
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> it's a mixed blessing in some ways ;-)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-01
<CIA-4> ubiquity: jriddell * r1908 trunk/configure: ./autogen.sh for new version number
<cjwatson> looks ok
<evand> cjwatson: I see 89009 and the problem appears obvious, but I'm not going to have adequate time to handle it until midnight EST.  I will fix it then though.
<cjwatson> evand: thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-02
<secureboot> cjwatson: did you have any ideas on the partman error that says "can't have a partition outside of disk"
<secureboot_> anyone know how to preseed with the first hard disk available?
<secureboot_> i mean, make partman use the first hard disk available
<secureboot_> the examples that do that are from dapper, and don't work
<secureboot_> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda will work if i have an sda disk, hda works for hda, but i want something that works for both
<secureboot_> any ideas?
<secureboot_> i've begun to think there's a bug in partman for PATA disks
<secureboot_> the same recipes that work for hdas, don't work for sdas when you have PATA disks
<secureboot_> I get "no root filesystem" when I try the same recipes
<secureboot_> whereas they work fine on hdas (QEMU, for instance)
<cjwatson> first hard disk available> not possible in edgy; use dapper or feisty
<cjwatson> well, only possible with grungy scripting
<cjwatson> or you could use Kickstart, which should be fine in edgy. See the documentation for clearpart
<cjwatson> if you're getting "no root file system" then your recipe is buggy in some subtle way; I'm pretty confident that partman couldn't care less whether it's hda or sda (and much less whether it's PATA) at that level
<secureboot_> cjwatson: hmm - i use exactly the same recipe
<secureboot_> cjwatson: you were mentioning something 2 days ago about this maybe being related to an error someone found
<cjwatson> you were talking about "can't have a partition outside of the disk" which is surely different?
<secureboot_> cjwatson: yes, that's true
<secureboot_> cjwatson: you also said that recipe looked correct, however
<secureboot_> cjwatson: i was wondering if there was just a whole class of problems on PATA disks
<secureboot_> http://pastebin.ca/378772 is what i'm using now
<cjwatson> providing the disk is big enough, of course
<secureboot_> cjwatson: it is
<cjwatson> did I already ask you for a DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 log? it would probably also help to add 'set -x' to /bin/autopartition and /bin/perform_recipe
<cjwatson> takes quite a while to debug this sort of thing unfortunately
<secureboot_> cjwatson: huh - i'll try to do that - how do i add to /bin/autopartition?  where is that /bin?
<cjwatson> you have to edit it from tty2 with nano
<cjwatson> I would suggest leaving the hostname unpreseeded, and then you'll be able to edit it while the installer is waiting for the answer to that question
<cjwatson> then extract /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman
<cjwatson> (after the failure, obviously)
<secureboot_> cjwatson: oh - neat.  I'll try to do that then
<cjwatson> fairly standard approach to this sort of probblem
<cjwatson> it's quite data-intensive and you need the code as a reference to work out what it means
<cjwatson> it's definitely useful to add DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 to the kernel boot parameters so that you get a debconf protocol trace in there too
<secureboot_> i didn't evne know /var/log/partman existed - i'll be happy to look at that
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r38 migration-assistant/ (10 files in 2 dirs): Fixes for non-English systems.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-03
<mptech> Hello
<mptech> I was trying to install feisty with its minimal install disk, and the install hangs at trying to detect hardware (after retrieving installer components)
<mptech> Is this a known issue?
<mptech> is it possible to use newer versions of the feisty installer to install edgy?
<mptech> is it possible to install ubuntu with qemu (run the livecd in qemu and use the physical HD as the HD) and then boot into it natively?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-04
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1479 ma/ (178 files in 13 dirs): Merging with trunk.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1480 ma/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Added support for spaces in usernames in migration-assistant.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1481 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py): Fixed list movement bugs on the m-a page. Selecting an item now selects the user as well.
<joejaxx> Hello All :)
<evand> hello joejaxx
<joejaxx> hello evand how have you been?
<evand> joejaxx: not too bad, how's fluxbuntu going?
<joejaxx> it is going well
<evand> awesome
<joejaxx> the first release is in April
<evand> ready for UDS Spain?
<evand> nice
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> it will be interesting to see how the release goes
<evand> how so?
<joejaxx> i am planning to release it on the same day as ubuntu
<joejaxx> evand: alot of people are using it now
<joejaxx> but more are waiting for the final
<evand> ahh
<joejaxx> yeah main things right now is to get it polished for the final release and build the alternative discs
<evand> are you following the same freeze rules as Feisty?
<joejaxx> no not exactly
<joejaxx> since this is the first release
<evand> ah, indeed
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1482 ma/ (3 files in 2 dirs): The migration now auto-fills the username box.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-25
<superm1> at some point did things switch around so that ubiquity doesn't run the whole process as root?
<evand> yes
<evand> sorry, I should've told you that
<superm1> whew that's not good, a lot of my scripts broke
<evand> my apologies
<superm1> hopefully not a big deal..
<evand> well going forward you can control what gets run as root and what doesn't
<evand> obviously some things need to run as root
<superm1> were these very recent commits (i'll look over the history to see what you adjusted for items)
<evand> I'll get you the exact revno
<evand> bzr diff -r2464..2465 | vim -
<evand> should give you most of it
<evand> there was one or two changes after that
<superm1> okay great thanks, i'll let you know if i have some difficulties switching things around
<evand> yeah, please do
<evand> best of luck
<superm1> thx
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2481 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py): adjust permissions before/after launching external applications from ubiquity
<superm1> luckily very easy fix :)
<evand> yay
<evand> cjwatson_: if you have a free moment today, can you take a look at the current state of ubiquity-dm?  I'm not entirely confident in the approach and I'd like the reassurance of a trained eye.
<evand> and yay, CIA is down
 * evand kicks CIA-44 
<CIA-44> ow
<superm1> evand, you weren't really consistent with spacing in ubiquity-dm changes.  i'm making a few other changes to that file right now, i'll clean those up for you
<evand> oh?  Thanks
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2483 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): add mythbuntu to list of possible frontends to look for upon ubiquity startup
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2484 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog): check for jockey-gtk instead of restricted-manager
<xivulon> If anyone would like to help review the english text in wubi/umenu please see the following 2 files:
<xivulon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/annotate/agostino.russo%40gmail.com-20080225023058-shsf3oawibio0nxt?file_id=english.nsh-20070529205356-9mvslu0v3aodhtoy-1
<xivulon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/umenu/devel/annotate/evand%40ubuntu.com-20080220141346-5prmrb6va03jdtw1?file_id=english.nsh-20080212233008-kvy2sm0usmkk5nf3-18
<xivulon> shouldn't take more than 5m
<CIA-24> installation-guide: cjwatson * r409 ubuntu/ (656 files in 174 dirs): merge from Debian 20080211
<CIA-24> installation-guide: cjwatson * r410 ubuntu/en/appendix/chroot-install.xml: adjust chroot-install for Ubuntu sources.list
<CIA-24> installation-guide: cjwatson * r411 ubuntu/ (10 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-24> installation-guide: * Bump kernelversion to 2.6.24.
<CIA-24> installation-guide: * Bump GNOME version to 2.22.
<CIA-24> installation-guide: * Bump release version and names for Hardy.
<CIA-24> installation-guide: cjwatson * r412 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080211ubuntu1
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, is there any interest in having lupin-casper ported to the alternate ISO?
<xivulon> That would be mostly to support loopinstallations for distros that do not come with a live CD.
<xivulon> If that is something you would like to see, I'd be glad to work on an implementation.
<cjwatson> xivulon: well, I did partman-auto-loop as a udeb for a reason; but there's no rush for hardy, I think there are probably more important things to work on for that
<cjwatson> speaking of which
<cjwatson> evand: I diagnosed bug 188492 - comment in the bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188492 in ubiquity "console-setup/layoutcode settings are ignored" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188492
<xivulon> cjwatson, I was thinking of doing it using a udeb anyway, when you say that there is no rush for hardy, do you mean we should target hardy+1?
<xivulon> for me too is a low priority, I have a few crashes to debug first...
<xivulon> thanks for 188492 by the way
<cjwatson> xivulon: that's what I meant, yes
<cjwatson> I want the hardy installer to be really stable and don't want to rush many more features into it
<xivulon> np
<CIA-24> ubiquity: jriddell * r2486 trunk/debian/changelog: set me in changelog
<evand> cjwatson: oh wow, whoops.  Thanks for catching that.
<evand> cjwatson: did you happen to see my comments earlier in the day about ubiquity-dm?
<cjwatson> evand: yeah, I wasn't sure exactly what was bothering you though?
<evand> running X as root still.  I'm not sure if there are any side-effects of that.
<cjwatson> you pretty much have to, surely
<cjwatson> I think that's fine
<evand> oh?
<evand> ok, works for me
<cjwatson> direct hardware access ...
<cjwatson> the one thing that jumps out at me is chmodding the dm log file to 666
<cjwatson> what's with that?
<evand> ah, right
<cjwatson> oh, and strictly we should fish HOME out of getpwnam too, although IIRC ubiquity has the same buglet in other places too
<evand> and chmodding 666 so that "ubuntu" can write to it.
<cjwatson> as a style point I would prefer 'import pwd' and 'pwd.getpwnam' just to make it clear where that function is coming from
<cjwatson> chmod> shouldn't be necessary if you pass the fd around; it opens it with elevated privileges, doesn't it?
<cjwatson> you can be handed an fd by root that you wouldn't be able to create yourself
<cjwatson> the file mode just governs new opens
<evand> I thought that was the case, but my testing seemed to prove otherwise
<evand> I'll take another look
<cjwatson> something else going wrong then, I guess
<cjwatson> not a big deal under the circumstances, just jumped out
<xivulon> evand re english^
<cjwatson> whoa, how did the code behind bug 194688 ever work?
<ubotu> Bug 194688 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/194688 is private
<evand> uhh odd. I know I've seen it work for me.
<cjwatson> it's only the popup menu that's broken
<cjwatson> it passes two extra user parameters that on_partition_list_edit_activate doesn't expect
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> r2452 broke it
<cjwatson> I think you forgot to update the popup menu code too?
<evand> hrmm
<cjwatson> though he says later on in the report that he actually meant to report a different bug he also encountered
<evand> ah looks like it, but how on earth did I not run into that in UI testing.  argh.
<cjwatson> two different ways to do it ...
<evand> ah
<evand> yikes, so far not a great morning
<cjwatson> plenty of time before the next alpha ;-)
<evand> heh, that's one way of looking at it
<evand> xivulon: can you elaborate?
<evand> oh nevermind
<xivulon> I mentioned the 2 english files that would need to be reviewed as we discussed earlier, no rush whatsoever
<evand> indeed, I didn't see that at first
<evand> I'll take a look after I fix the above mess.
<cjwatson> evand: is bug 77966 handled by your fix for bug 48355? IIRC your solution was fairly general in the end and covered both
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77966 in ubiquity "MASTER: Should warn about insufficient disk space (manual partitioning)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48355 in ubiquity "MASTER: partitioner should warn about too small disk while autopartitioning (some_device)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48355
<evand> that would cover resizing as well, right?
<cjwatson> eventually, though the resize might well fail first
<evand> I figured, though never looked, that commit.d is run in all cases, but I'm pretty sure I fed partman a partition size that was too small using the resize widget and it let me go through.
<cjwatson> it isn't run at resizing time; it would be run later when you actually try to finish off the partitioner
<cjwatson> CIA is slow today
<evand> better than last night when it didn't work at all
<evand> right, but I'm saying I got all the way through to an ENOSPC on that one, I think.
<evand> I should probably test again to be sure.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2489 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Update partman_popup with respect to other recent changes (LP:
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  #194688).
<evand> welcome back, CIA-24
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2490 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Whoops, make sure launchpad-bugs-fixed picks up the previous revno.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2492 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Regain root when moving /etc/default/console-setup out of the way
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  (LP: #188492).
<cjwatson> does CIA just not like me?
<cjwatson> ah, it would help if I set cia-project
<cjwatson> I was switching over to a bzr repository and it got lost along the way
<evand> :)
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2493 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Credit where credit is due.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2487 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog partman/check.d/03partition_too_small):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Slight shell efficiency improvement in
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  partman/check.d/03partition_too_small.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2488 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.7.12
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2491 ubiquity/ (37 files in 10 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Use 'autoreconf -fi' so that Autotools files reliably get upgraded.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Upgrade to gettext 0.17.
<cjwatson> there you go
<evand> thanks!
<evand> xivulon: "Reboot into a new world..." sounds too evangelistic.  Perhaps somewhat replicate the text from the button, "Try or install Ubuntu"?
<evand> Of course that suffers from the same problem that a few of the other strings have, that is explicitly naming the distribution.
<xivulon> ahah loved that sentence
<xivulon> I can name the disto by the way using a variable, at that stage I'd know the distro name anyway
<evand> Doesn't that get you in trouble with translations?
<xivulon> "Reboot and try ?buntu..."
<xivulon> Should be ok
<xivulon> If you look into wubi english.nsh there are a few $xxx variables within translation strings
<xivulon> I will put a note not to translate $stuff
<evand> I'd also change "booter" to "boot helper"
<xivulon> evan pull both and feel free to change the text directly
<evand> Access doesn't seem right, but I face the same problem when you asked me that originally.  I cannot think of a word for acessibility that fits in such a small space.  How many characters is the maximum for a button again?
<evand> ok
<xivulon> I will see if I can make the button larger, not sure about that.
<evand> assistive would probably be better if you can fit it.  Though I wont make the change until we have confirmation of that.
<xivulon> user32::SetWindowPos might do the trick
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2494 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): * Minor changes to ubiquity-dm from suggestions by Colin Watson.
<xivulon> evand got a log from the amd64 user
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4402468&postcount=6
<xivulon> does not look to me like it is the same issue (freeze around console-setup), but the error is strange:
<xivulon> 1) no swap (not sure why, does that cause a failure-command by the way?)
<xivulon> 2) I/O error, dev fd0 (not sure if that is very relevant)
<xivulon> 3) unsupported locale setting (LANG=en_US)?
 * xivulon likes failure-commands
<xivulon> ...would be even better if we could split out non critical warnings though...
<xivulon> "interactive" warnings that is
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2495 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog desktop/ubiquity-gtkui.desktop.in): * Remove suffix from icon path in .desktop file (LP: #188221).
<evand> hooray for omni-completion.  Thanks for hacking that up, cjwatson.
<xivulon> evand I was thinking that ubiquity should have 3 modes: interactive, automatic, semi-automatic.
<xivulon> the last if for wubi type installation where the user is not supposed to answer any question, but he might be shown a failure message.
<xivulon> after the failure message we can still trigger a failure-command
<evand> 1) because it's asking a question.  As I explained in a post on ubuntuforums, we had intended to split failure_command into a complete failure and an "automation failure" (when ubiquity requires human interaction for something)
<evand> You can avoid this question by preseeding it away.
<evand> we had intended> I had intended to do it at the start of the Hardy cycle, but I completely forgot.  It's fairly straightforward and I've added it to my todo list.
<evand> 2) No, don't worry about that.
<evand> oh, I missed that comma.
<evand> So yes, it does cause a failure_command.
<evand> back to 1) now that I've reread it
<evand> debconf (developer): <-- GET partman-auto-loop/recipe
<evand> debconf (developer): --> 0     /ubuntu/disks/root.disk 3000 30001 30001 ext3 method{ format } format{ } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext3 } mountpoint{ / } .
<evand> so it looks like you're not preseeding swap creation in that case.
<evand> really not sure why, as I imagine that's always done in your code, not just sometimes.
<evand> 3) that should be en_US.UTF-8
<evand> oh hrm
<evand> you do set it as that
<xivulon> hmm really strange, that should be in the preseed file
<xivulon> Maybe it would help to copy preseed.cfg config.dat (other?) in the failure-command zip file.
<xivulon> I mean swap recipe
<evand> preseed.cfg> That would end up pulling in their password.
<xivulon> 3) Isn't the preseeding supposeed to be "locale en_US"?
<xivulon> might sed the password out
<xivulon> would that be in config.dat too?
<evand> no, it wouldn't
<evand> but I don't really see the need
<xivulon> of config.dat?
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> I'll add a sedded preseed then
<evand> well, I don't see the need of either of them
<evand> you already have debug enabled
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> but in the case above how would I know the exact recipe string?
<cjwatson> evand: you're welcome
<evand> You'd look in debug, just as I did
<cjwatson> preseeding should be en_US.UTF-8 not en_US
<xivulon> evand does that contain the original "raw" string?
<evand> Did we stop writing passwords to the debug output at some point?
<cjwatson> no
<xivulon> cjwatson is the locale going to be *.UTF-8 for all languages?
<cjwatson> xivulon: unfortunately not quite. You need to know the actual locale from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED not just make it up
<evand> curious, I don't see the user's password in this debug log, and I doubt he stripped it out
<cjwatson> I'd suggest incorporating that file in your build process somehow
<xivulon> will do
<evand> and xivulon doesn't appear to be sed'ing the passwords out of the debug log before zipping, as far as I can tell
<evand> ah duh
<evand> because it didn't get that far
<evand> ok yikes, so using debug is probably a bad idea
<evand> we've talked about enabling this by default before
<xivulon> evand I don't sed anything at the moment, just zip the whole /var/log
<evand> but the situation is even worse for wubi
<evand> because there's no bold text warning them that their password will be in the logs
<cjwatson> right, debug mode definitely isn't appropriate for any kind of default
<xivulon> let me know if I need to exclude / sed any file in failure-command
<evand> I think you should not use debug mode by default and add a command line option to wubi that enables it.
<evand> that still doesn't address the lack of a warning in the UI that their password is going to be in the logs
<xivulon> cjwatson I am looking at SUPPORTED, for US I have en_US.UTF-8, en_US, and en_US.ISO-8859-15
<cjwatson> use the one with 'UTF-8' in the second column
<xivulon> evand you mean for failure-command?
<xivulon> or in general
<xivulon> re pwd in the logs, isn't it possible to simply sed it out?
<cjwatson> you could if you're careful. I did ask about including a patch to debconf that makes it never be included, but Joey noted (rightly) that it was fundamentally utterly awful
<evand> I don't think so.  The text could change and you'd end up missing the password.
<cjwatson> we have had very high-profile installer vulnerabilities before regarding leaked passwords, and it deserves the highest possible level of care
<cjwatson> you don't get away with this sort of thing a second time
<xivulon> I remember that news
<xivulon> do all language have a second column with UTF-8? I also noticed that some lanugages have multiple @ variants all with UTF-8
<xivulon> what shall I do with the log? is an (english) warning sufficient?
<xivulon> I will copy the log only if the user selects debug mode at boot
<xivulon> re (ubiquity) debug, that is not really enabled by default
<xivulon> the user has to hit esc and select verbose mode
<evand> oh?
<evand> ah, I had no idea
<xivulon> is that good enough (+pwd warning)?
<evand> yeah, I think if you can fit it, a password warning would be great
<evand> "(password included in logs)" perhaps
<xivulon> hmm that should be localized too... bugger
<xivulon> the password is only in /var/log/installer/debug, correct?
<cjwatson> all languages should have a UTF-8-encoded locale; if they don't you can safely ignore them
<cjwatson> for ones with multiple variants containing @ or . there should be one without those modifiers and you should use that
<cjwatson> ca_ES.UTF-8@valencia is the only one I can think of offhand
<xivulon> cjwatson thanks, will do that
<cjwatson> oh, I see there are a few others
<xivulon> yes
<cjwatson> but yeah, looking through them, it's fine to just use the unmodified version; I suspect Windows does not have much in the way of Valencian support anyway and I don't think d-i does either
<xivulon> by the way I'd need a mapping of windows registry keys to keyboard variants
<xivulon> I have the code to use that info, and dvorak in as an example
<xivulon> but not sure where to grab such mappings
<cjwatson> I think somebody might have to invent them
<xivulon> There is an hkl value in the registry, for instance 0x00010409=dvorak
<xivulon> but do not know how to get the others
<xivulon> ah http://softserv.murdoch.edu.au/pub/mswin/Citrix/Citrix4.21.779/MODULE.SRC
<xivulon> there is also the issue of preseed.cfg
<xivulon> that countains the pwd
<xivulon> now it gets deleted upon successful installation
<xivulon> but not upon unsuccessful installation
<xivulon> should probably comment that in failure command too?
<CIA-24> ubiquity: jriddell * r2496 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Fix QApplication args in ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py
<bdmurray> evand: I'm planning on adding some bugs to the DebuggingUbiquity Known issues section and possibly try to make the page look more like the DebuggingTemplate page.  Does that sound alright to you?
<evand> bdmurray: works for me, thanks for doing it
<xivulon> evand what's your take on preseed.cfg password? ^
<evand> hrm, yeah, I'd do what you can to strip it out in that event
<xivulon> hmm the issue is that in many case the user will try to reboot and select "Ubuntu" to redo the installation if something goes wrong
<xivulon> if I strip out stuff from preseed.cfg, then the user will need to start windows and reinstall again to regenerate a new preseed.cfg
<evand> hrmm, indeed.
<xivulon> preseed.cfg will be deleted on successfull wubi installation and of curse whenever wubi is uninstalled
<xivulon> the problem are is if wubi installation fails and the user just keeps it around
<evand> I guess we don't have any other option but to leave it in on a failed install then.
<xivulon> I could add a note in failure-command, but if the error happens before (grub4dos / initrd) the user will not see that
<evand> unless I split failure_command into failure_command and automation_failure_command.  Then stripping the password out and showing the user-setup page wouldn't be an issue.
<evand> It'd be ugly though, as they wouldn't be expecting that.
<xivulon> you mean asking for username/password in ubiquity as opposed in wubi?
<evand> right
<evand> I'm not too keen on the idea though
<evand> don't get me wrong, I'd like to split failure_command
<xivulon> pros and cons, might be a bit late for that though
<evand> all it would take would be splitting failure_command.  ubiquity already handles showing a page when you haven't adequately answered all of the questions.
<evand> I think we're fine with our current approach though, at least for the time being.
<xivulon> I asked cjwatson whether we should ask for username/pwd in ubiquity and he rejected the idea.
<xivulon> I guess also because it would look akward to have to go through 2 installer interfaces
<xivulon> But on the other side, that would make wubi a true 1 click installer, and I like that!
<evand> indeed, mind you only in the case where the install failed once, but still like I said, I'm not keen on the idea.
<xivulon> ah I see
<xivulon> Hmm I'd say either we do it always or never
<evand> I vote for never
<evand> wait a minute
<evand> don't you use MD5 hashes anyway?
<xivulon> yes
<evand> so then I'm confused
<xivulon> by what?
<evand> how is the password exposed in preseed.cfg?
<xivulon> in hashed form
<xivulon> so the fact that preseed stays around on failure is half damage
<evand> half damage?
<evand> I don't think there's anything to worry about if you're using user-password-crypted.
<cjwatson> what are the permissions on preseed.cfg?
<CIA-24> debian-installer-utils: evand * r650 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog update-dev):
<CIA-24> debian-installer-utils: * Avoid sound events as they will trigger audio to be played on every
<CIA-24> debian-installer-utils:  call to udevtrigger; udevsettle (LP: #178057).
<xivulon> cjwatson do you mean on the windows side? I think anyone can read it
<cjwatson> can it be given stricter NTFS permissions somehow?
<xivulon> can try that
<xivulon> not that I think that will limit an attacker ability to access it anyway...
<cjwatson> right, but if they have sufficient access on the Windows side they can do whatever they want anyway
<cjwatson> what I want to avoid is the file being left around such that unprivileged users created on the Ubuntu side can read it
<cjwatson> but if it's only on failed installs anyway, it's not a big deal
<xivulon> yeah I'd skip that if possible it would involve adding an ACL plugin just for that
<CIA-24> debian-installer-utils: evand * r651 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.50ubuntu2
<bdmurray> evand: are there test cases documented for testing Wubi?  Actually is it testable yet?
<evand> bdmurray: It is testable, there are no documented test cases yet.
<evand> umenu should also replace WinFOSS testing
<bdmurray> In the test lists at iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<evand> yes, WinFOSS is no longer used.
<evand> I'll add Testing/Cases/umenu and Testing/Cases/Wubi pages to the wiki if you'd like.
<bdmurray> evand: that'd be great and I'll get them added to the iso testing tracker
<xivulon> how do those tests work? can I help on my side?
<bdmurray> Is that arch specific at all?
<evand> sure
<evand> amd64 and i386
<evand> works on both kubuntu and ubuntu (edubuntu is now an add on CD)
<evand> xivulon: The test cases are linked from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com . bdmurray can talk to stgraber to get them added.  The tests themselves are on the wiki
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases
 * xivulon reading
<stgraber> evand: I'll need to rework the testcases list anyway, so just put a list of what's wanted on the wiki Testing/TrackerUpdate (or something similar) or e-mail me
<xivulon> ah those are human tests
<stgraber> (following the Edubuntu changes and LTSP being now part of Ubuntu Alternate)
<xivulon> re Edubuntu I do have it in the wubi list of desktops
<evand> stgraber: ah, I had no idea you were in here :).  Will do.
<xivulon> is it available as a Live ISO so that it can be targeted by wubi?
<xivulon> I mean I can see: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily-live/current/
<xivulon> and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/8.04/alpha-5/
<xivulon> first link seems to indicate a full ISO, second link an addon
<evand> I'm not sure how long cdimage will continue to generate full live CD images.
<xivulon> ah pls let me know, in case we have to take it out of wubi
<xivulon> I hope they'll keep doing full CDs of course
<stgraber> well, the live CD for edubuntu isn't that usefull as we don't have enough place on it to put the educational softwares
<stgraber> and it ends up being just an ubuntu with a different artwork
<stgraber> the add-on CD contains all the educational stuff and is then installed on a standard Ubuntu
<stgraber> so if we wanted to install everything out of the box we would need ~900MB on the LiveCD (as the add-on contains ~200MB of usefull stuff at the moment)
<xivulon> stgraber: 900MB would not be an issue for wubi since no CD is burnt ;)
<xivulon> but of course that would be too much of a special case I guess
<evand> 15:45:28 < slangasek> my understanding was that edubuntu desktop would remain a discrete image, only server was being  rearranged into an ubuntu-server adjunct?
<xivulon> so my understanding is that it will be around but not too usueful because of lack of packages
<stgraber> yes, we'll keep edubuntu desktop, it'll just be as usefull as it was in Gutsy
<xivulon> my point is that someone uses wubi to demo edubuntu might get the wrong impression since it won't be fully loaded
<evand> 15:50:06 < slangasek> evand: that's my understanding; plans may have changed when I wasn't looking
<evand> gotcha
<xivulon> for me it's fairly easy to add/remove distros, and I am not binded by ISO size restrictions, just let me know what you want to have in!
<evand> I'll let stgraber and the rest of the edubuntu people speak for their distribution and needs.
<evand> and its*
<xivulon> absolutely, stgraber, let me know what you decide
<evand> and then I can flip the necessary bits on cdimage, if any changes are needed
<stgraber> xivulon: we have a meeting this wednesday at 12:00 UTC. I'll ask here (you can also attend it depending on your timezone)
<xivulon> I'll try to.
<xivulon> as mentioned, 900MB ISO, is still an option as far as wubi go
<bdmurray> evand: was bug 48355 fixed in dapper updates or just Hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48355 in ubiquity "MASTER: partitioner should warn about too small disk while autopartitioning (some_device)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48355
<evand> hardy
<bdmurray> That's weird the comment on the wiki pages says it was fixed in 6.06.1
<evand> perhaps a different bug?  Or does it explicitly reference that bug number?
<bdmurray> That number explicity, I'll change it though.
<cjwatson> evand: do you know what happened to the notes from the USB stick production thing we discussed at UDS?
<cjwatson> xivulon: we've already stopped doing full Edubuntu CDs; the desktop is just an accidental hangover that nobody has got round to disabling yet, AFAIK
<cjwatson> bdmurray: we probably ameliorated it in 6.06.1
<xivulon> cjwatson, I cannot do multiple ISO installations at this stage, if edubuntu is to be added the only option is to have a 900MB ISO
<evand> cjwatson: I'll look through my laptop for it.
<evand> xivulon: you wouldn't have to.  They install Ubuntu using wubi, then use the edubuntu addon CD.
<xivulon> yeah that would be good enough
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I seem to have added that text deliberately but it was a long time ago
<xivulon> I will remove edubuntu then
<cjwatson> evand: ta
<cjwatson> the gobby notes may be available from IS if need be
<xivulon> re USB stick, I have vague memories and remember that Wubi was involved somehow
<xivulon> can you remind me briefly what was the objective?
 * cjwatson -> bed, sorry, wife will be annoyed otherwise :)
<cjwatson> another day
<cjwatson> (it's not urgent)
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> I'll be glad to hack something together anyway
<xivulon> I'll wait wednesday meeting before removing edubuntu from wubi, I guess there is no rush
<xivulon> cjwatson quick q
<xivulon> might be good to use low swappiness as well?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-26
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2497 ubiquity/ (7 files in 5 dirs): drop all references to mythappearance
<allerbest> Hi!
<allerbest> I've got a problem installing edubuntu on my brand-new machine (Xeon C2D, 8 GB RAM, 64 Bit Edubuntu 7.10, ARECA 1200/1201 RAID controller (SATA))
<allerbest> The guys from #edubuntu sent me over to here :)
<allerbest> The installer works fine until it asks me to pick a module for drive detection
<allerbest> For the Areca 1200/1201 this should be "arcmsr".
<allerbest> The module seems to load (syslog: disk-detect: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcmsr/arcmsr.ko
<allerbest> but the dialog pops up again, again asking to pick a module for drive detection ...
<cjwatson> one moment
<cjwatson> exactly what is the title of this dialog?
<allerbest> [!] Festplatten erkennen
<allerbest> :-) (German)
<allerbest> (= drive detection, I guess)
<allerbest> should I reboot into English language mode?
<cjwatson> not necessary, thanks
<cjwatson> (a) I understand German (b) I can look up the exact text in the translation files :-)
<allerbest> it is "Detect disks"
<allerbest> Ah, fine :)
<cjwatson> are you sure that's the title of the error dialog? that sounds like the title of the general installer step
<allerbest> Gruesse auf die Insel! :-)
<cjwatson> I was sort of expecting something like "Treiber werden für Ihr Laufwerk benötigt:"
<cjwatson> but basically the problem is likely to be that even after loading that module no disk devices appear
<cjwatson> could you extract the installer's syslog, using "Debug-Logs speichern" from the main menu, drop it onto paste.ubuntu.com, and post the URL here?
<xivulon> cjwatson, can you think of any reason wht a USB modem with built-in USB mass storage (CDFS) might jam the boot sequence?
<xivulon> I'd expect that if the device appears as a valid partition I might try to mount that when I scan for ISO preseed, but do not see why that would jam
<xivulon> sorry jamming is not what happened, the user was thrown into busybox
<cjwatson> no, sorry - ask the kernel folks
<allerbest> It is an installer step that pops up because ... "No disk drive was detected. If you know the name of the driver needed by your disk drive, you can select it from the list. Driver needed for your disk drive: .... continue with no disk drive // 3w-9xxx // ..."
<cjwatson> allerbest: right, need syslog then
<cjwatson> allerbest: oh, and the output of 'lspci -vvnn' if you can get it
<cjwatson> you can run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' from tty2 and then you can scp files to another machine
<allerbest> _this_ is great! just a moment ...
<allerbest> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4998/
<allerbest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4999/
<allerbest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5000/
<allerbest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5001/
<allerbest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5002/
<allerbest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5003/
<allerbest> that's it
<allerbest> (including lscpi -vvnn
<allerbest> )
<cjwatson> allerbest: last thing, can I see the output of 'parted_devices' and 'list-devices disk'?
<allerbest> parted_devices: empty
<allerbest> list-dev: empty
<CIA-24> user-setup: cjwatson * r95 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog user-setup-udeb.templates): * Add the initial user to the fuse group.
<cjwatson> allerbest: ok, I have to direct you to #ubuntu-kernel then; the installer seems to be doing the right thing, and there's no error from the kernel, but the disk device simply isn't showing up
<allerbest> cjwatson: Thanks for your patience.
<cjwatson> evand: could you merge/push your user-setup changes and start off a 1.16ubuntu4 changelog with my change? I just realised you'd already uploaded 1.16ubuntu3 but it wasn't in bzr
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r880 ubuntu/ (37 files in 2 dirs): * Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r881 ubuntu/ (build/boot/x86/f4.txt.live debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> debian-installer: * Copy the live CD F4 help text from gfxboot into syslinux display format
<CIA-24> debian-installer:  (LP: #195564).
<CIA-24> console-setup: cjwatson * r49 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto): * Set default layout for Vietnam to 'us' (LP: #191451).
<CIA-24> console-setup: cjwatson * r50 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/ckbcomp debian/changelog): * Treat 'any' as a synonym for 'NoSymbol' in XKB input files (LP: #93077).
<evand> will do, sorry about that
<evand> I thought I bound that branch, apparently not
<CIA-24> console-setup: cjwatson * r51 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu3
<CIA-24> user-setup: evand * r97 user-setup.ubuntu/debian/ (changelog user-setup-udeb.templates): Forgot to push. Merge with trunk.
<cjwatson> evand: thanks
<CIA-24> user-setup: cjwatson * r98 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.16ubuntu4
<cjwatson> evand: any idea what's going on with bug 194727?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194727 in ubiquity "[Hardy alpha 5] Live CD does not display release notes when clicked in installer mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194727
<evand> looking at it now
<evand> yay zombie process
<evand> /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/build-image-set: line 167: /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/run-germinate: Permission denied
<evand> cjwatson: are you already aware of this? ^
<cjwatson> no ...
<cjwatson> wonder how that happened? fixed
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> whoa, it's wrong in bzr
 * cjwatson will fix harder
<cjwatson> superm1: looks like you changed the permissions on run-germinate in your branch; please pull my changes once I fix it
<cjwatson> superm1: (done)
<superm1> cjwatson, okay thanks
<evand> cjwatson: the Firefox issue appears to have been related a previous state of ubiquity-dm, but it's fixed with the latest changes to that file.
<evand> I'll update the bug
<superm1> sorry about that
<evand> hrm, although
<superm1> odd.  i didn't explicitly change them ever, that got pulled in last time i merged with mainline
<cjwatson> bzr log -v definitely blames your branch, but never mind :)
<xivulon> evand does the new ISO fix kubuntu issues in wubi?
<evand> xivulon: the new ones will
<xivulon> i.e. tomorrow
<evand> dailies were not generated yet today
<evand> not necessarily
<xivulon> ok
<evand> just started ubuntu daily live CDs, I'll do a run of Kubuntu next.
<evand> so we have a somewhat interesting problem in that we don't have a way of talking to network manager in only-ubiquity mode.
<evand> I started looking at prodding it into selecting the first interface it finds using dbus, but that seems evil and unworkable in a number of circumstances.
<evand> keybuk pointed out that we could just use a lightweight notification area and actually launch nm-applet
<evand> which lets the user decide, as well as lets them input ESSIDs and passphrases if need be
<evand> I'm looking at the various options for that now
<evand> (the problem was discovered by trying to view the release notes in only-ubiquity mode)
<cjwatson> FWIW I'm seeing the same problem outside only-ubiquity mode
<cjwatson> a lightweight notification area doesn't seem unreasonabel
<cjwatson> unreasonable
<cjwatson> but I wonder what's wrong with what I have here - I had to add preexec_fn=drop_all_privileges but even then it breaks wih no obvious error
<evand> cjwatson: wget ubiquity-dm from the latest ubiquity in the initramfs
<evand> that fixed it from me
<evand>  http://evalicious.com/tmp/ubiquity-dm to save you some time
<cjwatson> *outside* only-ubiquity mode
<evand> for*
<evand> ah, misread
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> I can see it execing firefox
<cjwatson> ah, it has HOME=/root
<cjwatson> perhaps drop_all_privileges should set HOME? I think you want that in all cases where drop_all_privileges is used
<evand> sounds reasonable
<evand> if SUDO_USER in os.environ: os.environ['HOME'] = '/home/%s' % os.environ['SUDO_USER']
<evand> something like the above seem ok?
<cjwatson> I just tested os.environ['HOME'] = pwd.getpwuid(uid).pw_dir in the SUDO_UID block above, and that worked
<evand> works for me
<cjwatson> (and 'import pwd' at the top obviously)
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> so where would we need to talk to network-manager? do you mean to get the network set up at all?
<evand> indeed
<evand> so that they can view the release notes, download language packs, etc
<cjwatson> right
 * cjwatson reproduces bug 193329
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193329 in ubiquity "[Hardy] ubiquity hangs after language selection, until languagechooser is -KILL'ed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193329
<evand> gah, it's back.
<cjwatson> I think I see the problem
<CIA-24> ubiquity: jriddell * r2498 trunk/debian/changelog: changelog
<evand> how on earth...well, something is bringing up a network interface in only-ubiquity on the absolute latest live CDs
<evand> though I imagine the point about having a notification area still stands.  They could only have access over a WPA encrypted link.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2499 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Split iso_3166.tab lines by tabs, fixing an infinite loop on countries
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  whose names contain more than one word (LP: #193329).
<cjwatson> I think it's only WPA where this is a problem
<cjwatson> AFAICS the bug that was filed is about firefox not showing up at all
<cjwatson> do you have the change for that in your working tree or shall I commit it?
<evand> you can commit it
<evand> assuming you're talking about setting $HOME
<cjwatson> aye
<cjwatson> well, that and dropping privileges
<evand> indeed
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2500 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Drop all privileges and set HOME before launching a browser to read
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  release notes (LP: #194727).
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r882 ubuntu/ (9 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-10 kernels.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r883 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu30
 * evand wonders aloud why autogen now requires cvs
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2501 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.13
<evand> cjwatson: what was the method you used to determine the minimum memory requirement for install in the past?  bdmurray brought up the fact that we don't have a minimum recorded for the only-ubiquity mode.
<cjwatson> cvs> autopoint
<cjwatson> I think I just ran it experimentally with mem=256M etc.
<evand> ok
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2502 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * partman/confirm_new_label is now partman-
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  partitioning/confirm_new_label (LP: #190036).
<cjwatson> I suspect the autogen->cvs requirement is new because I made it actually run autopoint et al
<cjwatson> oops, my bad for not noticing that template change
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2503 ubiquity/debian/changelog: whitespace that made vim complain
<cjwatson> man, 2500 commits?
<cjwatson> actually, 536 of those were Guadalinex', but still
<evand> heh, still quite fantastic
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2504 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman.py: Add partman-partitioning/confirm_new_label to the regex for clarity
<evand> woo, just got my first real-world demonstration of the md5 checking when a copy failed to produce matching checksums the first time around.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: would it be safe to close bug 89528?  They didn't provide the debugging information you asked for.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89528 in ubiquity "Kubuntu installer crashed while scanning disks (step 5 of 7)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89528
<xivulon> evand the chap with amd64 can install fine (except for a grub-install issue...)
<xivulon> do you still have the amd64 crashes?
<evand> I haven't tried with the latest images, but I'll give it a go in a bit.
<xivulon> there a couple of reports that seem to imply that menu.lst root is wrong when the user has multiple disk devices
<evand> yikes
<xivulon> if that is confirmed it is going to be a major pain in the neck
<evand> getting that right is going to be pretty tricky, no?
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> other bad news, was investigating a crash in the signature checking code, so I compiled with debugging signature...
<xivulon> when I run it like that it does not crash...
<xivulon> I hate those days
<evand> I was just going to say exactly that
<xivulon> ^so I compiled with debugging symbols
<evand> debugging symbols will help quite a bit, assuming I can weasel Visual Studio into giving me a decent backtrace in the cases where Wubi has crashed for me.
<xivulon> I have enabled debugging symbols for the plugins not for nsis (yet)
<evand> ah
<xivulon> but in my case the crash was in metadl
<xivulon> access violation
<xivulon> even though that can originate from nsis
<xivulon> for many things nsis is way closer to assembler than to a scripting language...
<evand> lol
<xivulon> http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Replace_line_that_starts_with_specified_string
<xivulon> ^ 2008 scripting language...
<evand> hahaha
<evand> xivulon: I think you have a stale lock on wubi on launchpad.  Did you cancel a push?
<xivulon> hm don't think so
<xivulon> but feel free to kill the lock
<evand> will do, thanks
<xivulon> I will be home in a 1h
<evand> bdmurray: ugh.  ubiquity fails in 256M under those conditions as well (no swap before or during install).
<evand> mind you it probably will still work for that bug reporter as they'll most likely pick one of the autopartitioner options, all of which create a swap partition
<macogw> is ubiquity the same inside the live environment and when you pick the option that just goes straight to install on the hardy live cd?  i got different behavior
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2505 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control rules): * Explicitly depend on ntfsprogs for NTFS resizing.
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ok, queued up for looking at tomorrow
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I was looking at the ubiquity cluefile for bughelper and a lot of clues say TODO for you.  Could you see if those are still accurate?
<cjwatson> when I'm not about to go to bed, sure :)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Well of course.
<ago> where do I find supported keyboard variant codes?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-27
<werneck> I'm building a custom fully-automated, but I can't find what's the d-i attribute to avoid it from using the network to install packages... is there an option to make it use the cdrom only, or maybe a hack to set it as a mirror?
<werneck> I have "d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false" set, but still not working
<werneck> cjwatson: do you know if that kludge is still worth using or is this issue fixed? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2006/12/08/%23ubuntu-installer.txt
<twb> cjwatson: I'm having trouble with hardy alpha-3's casper writing resolv.conf.  In 23networking, /domain/ matches no lines in /netboot.config
<twb> (I forget, are you a casper hacker?)
<werneck> cjwatson: well... it works... but still feel a bit hackish
<TheMuso> twb: Have you tried alpha 5?
<twb> It wasn't around last time I looked.
<TheMuso> Alpha 5 was released last week.
<twb> I might actually be using a4 now, lemme check
<Chorca> sooo, anyone awake in here?
<TheMuso> Yes I am, but I am not one of the primary maintainers of the installer.
<Chorca> ah. Well, would you be up for a question?
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll see if I can help.
<Chorca> It's a pretty odd one. Basically, my CD boots properly, but as soon as the kernel begins to boot from the CD (the usplash with the bar that slides back and forth) it starts toggling my floppy drive.
<Chorca> It tries to access 19 times, and then dumps me to a BusyBox prompt.
<Chorca> If I put a floppy in the drive, it tries to access the floppy for about 10 seconds, then proceeds to boot normally. If I disable the floppy drive in the BIOS, I run into the same BusyBox prompt.
<TheMuso> Chorca: Well thats easy so far as working out why the floppy drive is being accessed. FOr some reason, the initial boot stages of the CD cannot find your CD-ROM drive. What version of Ubuntu is this by the way?
<Chorca> Hardy Alpha 5
<Chorca> this also happened in Alpha 4
<TheMuso> Ah ok. Does Ubuntu gutsy boot ok?
<Chorca> I haven't tried.. I think i have a CD around here, let me get it real quick.
<TheMuso> Ok. Did you try hardy alpha 3 by any chance?
<Chorca> Nah, i started in on alpha 4
<TheMuso> Hm ok.
<TheMuso> I would try Ubuntu gutsy first, so we know whether there is a regression.
<Chorca> I've got a gutsy CD here, booting it now.
<Chorca> Gutsy also toggles the drive, though slower and about half as many times, but then proceeds to boot normally from the CD.
<TheMuso> Ok, sounds like your hardware is not being recognised properly. Have you run any Ubuntu on this system at all int he past?
<TheMuso> in the past even
<Chorca> Well I used to run Dapper I think, it's been awhile. It's an old system I put back into service recently.
<Chorca> Gigabyte GA-7NNXP board and AMD Athlon 2800+ processor
<Chorca> heh, though it appears gutsy doesn't like the nvidia card and DVI monitor, there's no video out once it's booted.
<TheMuso> oh sorry, didn't read what you said... Right then we do have a regression somewhere.
<TheMuso> Since I don't know how the CD boots that well, I suggest you file a bug in launchpad against the casper package, describing what you ahve tried, and I'll see about getting someone to look at it who knows more about how the bits work.
<Chorca> only other things on it are a Silicon Image SATA 150 controller, and an ITE IDE RID.
<Chorca> RAID*
<Chorca> okay. I started a thread in the Hardy forum as well on it.
<TheMuso> Right, well the best place to get developers to see it is filing a bug.
<Chorca> alright, i'll start a bug up onnit.
<TheMuso> Chorca: Thanks.
<Chorca> ok, call me silly, I can't seem to find a place in casper for bugs. Or should I just put a general bug in.
<TheMuso> Chorca: Go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bugs click report a bug, and you will find the package field already filled in for you.
<Chorca> ooh there we go
<Chorca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/195993 fiiiiled
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195993 in casper "Install CD dumps to busybox after toggling floppy" [Undecided,New]
<Chorca> ell oh ell
<TheMuso> Chorca: Thanks.
<Chorca> Thanksthanks for the help, too.
<Chorca> :)
<TheMuso> Chorca: Welcome.
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: ping ?
<saispo> i move the debian installer on a a new machine which is connected to a SAN and i have somme mounts on this and i get some error such as an iso still building but the lockfile exists, etc... have you an idea ?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: You were right, dmraid45 did make it into the kernel, I just wans't looking in the usual module locations. :)
<xivulon> Have a few questions:
<xivulon> 1) where do I find preseeding values for supported keyboard variant codes?
<xivulon> 2) What do you think about 192116?
<cjwatson> /usr/share/console-setup/KeyboardNames.pl, right-hand side of each element of the %variants hash
<cjwatson> they originate in xkb-data
<xivulon> 3) Edubuntu devs suggested to support the addon ISO in wubi, what would be a good way to that? apt-cdrom was mentioned
<cjwatson> 2) I don't see why users shouldn't just be re-educated. Mounting in /media/host is IMO wrong and likely to create problems.
<xivulon> 3b) can I use apt-cdrom with an ISO? at what stage shall I call it? early command and success command seem my only options
<cjwatson> 3) the only thing I think you can do with umenu on the Edubuntu add-on CD is to recommend that they install Ubuntu first
<xivulon> isn't apt-cdrom a viable route then?
<cjwatson> no, you still have to install Ubuntu first
<cjwatson> no way round that
<xivulon> yeah the idea would be to download both the Ubuntu ISO + addon ISO
<xivulon> boot off the Ubuntu ISO, adding the addon ISO as repo
<xivulon> then installing edubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> err. I don't really know
<xivulon> "adding the addon ISO as repo" is the part I am not sure how to do (from within preseeding)
<cjwatson> I'd be surprised if there was all that much call for it in practice
<xivulon> I would agree with that
<cjwatson> you can give apt-cdrom an arbitrary mount point with -d though, and loop-mount something there first
<xivulon> does it have to be on fstab?
<cjwatson> I don't think so provided that you also use -m)
<cjwatson> -m
<xivulon> the next issue then is how to call apt-cdrom from within a preseed file
<xivulon> I assume early command is too soon and success command is doable but not ideal
<xivulon> don't think I have other hooks available
<cjwatson> early_command is too soon, yes
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2506 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/filteredcommand.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Print a traceback as well as the exception message if
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  DebconfFilter.process_line raises an exception.
<cjwatson> TBH I don't think it's worth the necessary contortions. People can just install Ubuntu and then insert the Edubuntu add-on CD later on.
<cjwatson> we aren't going to support direct installation of the add-on CD via any other method
<xivulon> I liked the idea, as suggested by stgraber, also because it would be an avenue to add support to other distros now only available via the alternate CD
<xivulon> but that of course can be postponed to hardy+1
<xivulon> I'd assume that is your preferred option, hence I'll remove edubuntu from wubi
<cjwatson> I think so, yes, but run it by the Edubuntu guys with rationale
<xivulon> will do a pastebin of the above
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2507 ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Enable debconf's escape capability for communications between the filter
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  and the underlying frontend by default. Split arguments to filtered
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  commands into only as many arguments as are required by the command.
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  This should fix autopartitioning in certain locales (LP: #177623).
<cjwatson> evand: another pair of eyes on r2507 wouldn't hurt. If you encounter weird problems with debconf filtering then it's probably down to that, one way or another. However, it seems to be working better for me so far ...
<cjwatson> evand: the main symptom was that double spaces weren't always surviving filtering, because they got eaten by argument splitting; it turned out that the most straightforward way to fix that involved making filter<->frontend communication always use the escape capability, but that involved some care to make sure that we didn't blat escape on for confmodules that aren't expecting it
<CIA-24> apt-setup: cjwatson * r125 apt-setup/ (debian/changelog finish-install.apt-cdrom-setup):
<CIA-24> apt-setup: * Don't bother running 'apt-get update' after disabling cdrom entries in
<CIA-24> apt-setup:  sources.list; it can be slow and is unnecessary.
<CIA-24> apt-setup: cjwatson * r126 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.31ubuntu6
<xivulon> cjwatson thanks for the answers ^
<evand> cjwatson: ok, I'll take a look
<evand> cjwatson: do you think splitting failure_command into failure_command and automation_failure_command (user input needed) falls under UI freeze?
<evand> hrm, actually nevermind.  That's not that big a change and should only take me a few minutes today.
<xivulon> re edubuntu umenu, my understanding is that there is no stand-alone edubuntu ISO so there will be no "edubuntu umenu" either
<xivulon> so no UI changes there (we can leave the artwork in anyway)
<cjwatson> evand: no, I don't think so
<evand> ok
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2508 ubiquity/ubiquity/debconffilter.py: don't re-escape command arguments sent by confmodules with the escape capability set
<evand> cjwatson: 2507 obviously looks reasonable, but I'll keep an eye out for side effects in new bug reports.
<evand> ah, I spoke too soon apparently :)
<cjwatson> heh, just broke the summary page a bit
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2509 ubiquity/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Add ubiquity/automation_failure_command debconf question which is called
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  whenever user interaction is required. This includes non-fatal error
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  dialogs. ubiquity/failure_command is now only called when the installer
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  crashes.
<saispo> cjwatson: why shebang in shell script are /bin/sh ? it some use some bash functions such as pushd, etc...
<cjwatson> which particular shell scripts?
<cjwatson> if a script uses bashisms but is #! /bin/sh then that is unambiguously a bug and should be filed as such
<cjwatson> but I know of no installer shell scripts that do that
<cjwatson> bdmurray: weirdly, I can't find the fix for 89528 (or rather I can, but it predates the version the reporter is using), so I don't feel entirely comfortable closing it. Instead I've just unassigned myself from it, so if he still doesn't reply then the Launchpad Janitor will close it eventually.
<cjwatson> superm1: have you seen bug 196199 before? looks slightly different from the previous similar ones; I don't know if it's the same as 149935 and 150029
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196199 in ubiquity "Issue during Mythbuntu install from live cd 07.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196199
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, thanks.  Additionally, I was doing some testing of the minimum memory requirements for Hardy and put notes in bug 105682.  What more should we do?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105682 in casper "[gutsy] Tribe 5 amd64 needs more than 256MB of memory" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105682
<cjwatson> bdmurray: (a) hardy-targetted task on debian-installer to adjust help text (b) would also be useful to have figures for the boot mode that goes straight into the installer
<cjwatson> possibly even more useful
<cjwatson> 512MB is huge as minimum requirements go. I'd be a lot happier with 384MB as a minimum requirement, and happier still if 256MB could be enough for install-only mode.
<bdmurray> right, I got 256MB to work with only-ubiquity yesterday w/ swap and evand said it didn't work w/o swap for only-ubiquity
<cjwatson> i.e. creating a swap partition during installation?
<bdmurray> 13:47 < evand> bdmurray: ugh.  ubiquity fails in 256M under those conditions  as well (no swap before or during install).
<cjwatson> I think it's fine to require one to be created during installation
<evand> ah, if that's reasonable then 256MB is adequate for an install in only-ubiquity
<evand> xivulon: wubi and umenu do not work with the kde4 kubuntu CDs: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/
<cjwatson> evand: it's similar to the requirements that d-i has traditionally used, at least
<evand> cjwatson: fair enough, I just didn't want someone to come back and say, "it didn't work in this configuration despite what the requirements told me", but if you're confident in it then I am as well.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2510 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/mythbuntu_apply.py: bug number typo
<xivulon> evand what is the issue exactly?
<xivulon> we also have another problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4416099&postcount=85
<xivulon> basically sometime device.map and grub4dos do not agree on the disk ordering
<xivulon> I'll need some help with that!
<evand> we have this problem in Linux as well.  As I understand it, there's no easy solution.
<xivulon> ah ok then I am happier :P
<evand> regarding the Kubuntu KDE4 issue, it's a matter of the .disk/info string being different, I believe
<xivulon> bugger
<evand> Kubuntu-KDE4 8.04 "Hardy Heron" - Alpha amd64 (20080227.2)
<xivulon> was about to ask that
<xivulon> do you have a Ubuntu one handy too?
<xivulon> ah I know
<xivulon> the - in the name!
<xivulon> I use "-" as a delimiter together with whitespace
<evand> ok
<xivulon> will fix that
<xivulon> bug 196262
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196262 in wubi "Wrong parsing of kubuntu .disk/info" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196262
<xivulon> re device.map, I hope that the upstream fix will involve device.map side of things as opposed to fix grub booting code
<xivulon> otherwise we will have to port the changes to grub4dos
<xivulon> is there a bug for that by the way? Did a quick search but I cannot find it.
<evand> bug 8497
<evand> argh, he left
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8497 in grub "grub guessed BIOS disk order incorrectly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8497
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-28
<xivulon> shall I support both kubuntu and kubuntu-kde4 in wubi?
<xivulon> guess so, if they both use live CD...
<superm1> cjwatson, that error does look different than things dealt with in the past
<superm1> its a moot point though because vnc4server is broken in hardy
<superm1> so we're shipping without it
<superm1> which reminds me, I need to drop a few comments in to completely disable the xorg.conf touching :)
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2511 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py): switch mythbuntu's vnc offering to x11vnc since vnc4server isn't ported yet to newer xorg in hardy
<tjaalton> hmm, wasn't 'relatime' supposed to be the default option for local mounts?
<cjwatson> evand: bug 160154 - I thought it let you pick the migrated user name from a list?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160154 in ubiquity "[gutsy] Installer forces user creation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160154
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2514 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * In ubiquity-dm, fall back to xfwm4 if metacity fails (unifying gtk_ui
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  and mythbuntu_ui handling in the process). Avoid hardcoding full paths
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  where possible.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2515 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Fix reversed handling of answer to grub-installer/install_to_xfs
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  (LP: #138422).
<evand> cjwatson: it does.  You select a windows user to import, then select a preexisting name from a combobox or type a new username in the combobox with the usual rules applying (no spaces, etc)
<evand> I think TerryG is just assuming things.
<cjwatson> and the original reporter just missing something maybe?
<evand> I think so
<evand> I'll follow up
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r252 partman-auto/debian/changelog: releasing version 73ubuntu2
<cjwatson> evand: want to close 108156?
<evand> done
<cjwatson> evand: and does your boot device work close bug 90575?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90575 in ubiquity "MASTER: need further sanity checking on grub device names" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90575
<evand> indeed, closed
<cr3> what might be causing dpkg to return the message: Not replacing deleted config file /path/to/config?
<cr3> how does it know that a config file was deleted, especially considering the package was purged
<cjwatson> are you sure the package was purged and not merely deleted? it stores conffile records in /var/lib/dpkg/status and those are normally removed when a package is purged
<cjwatson> not merely removed, I mean
<cjwatson> anyhow, dpkg != installer ...
<cjwatson> normally you need dpkg --force-confmiss to restore deleted conffiles.
<cjwatson> furthermore the message you quote is not from dpkg at all, but from ucf.
<cjwatson> so it could be a buggy ucf-using maintainer script.
<cjwatson> (given which, ignore my comment about /var/lib/dpkg/status)
<cjwatson> 529 ubiquity bugs ...
<evand> in state New?
<evand> ah, total :)
<cjwatson> did a bit of triage for old crap today
<evand> thanks, I plan on doing quite a bit of that tomorrow
<cjwatson> I've been targetting some of the open ones with lots of dups to hardy
<cjwatson> with the idea of using that as a coherent list of the ones to attack
<cjwatson> do you have a different list you're using?
<cjwatson> there seem to be several month-or-so-old ones about data being deleted, which perhaps were relics of clear_partitions problems
<evand> I've been looking at them chronologically, though that sounds good as does bdmurray's list, which I seem to have misplaced the link to.
<evand> re clear_partitions> I imagine so.  I generally just look at the ubiquity version in such cases where they've provided logs and ask them what date CD they were using otherwise
<bdmurray> cjwatson: you commented on bug 141067 at one point in time.  It seems to be about 2 issues though - showall not working and gids 1-99 being hidden is that right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141067 in system-tools-backends "Group GIDs 1-99 not shown in Groups Settings dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141067
<cjwatson> sounds right
<cjwatson> if the idea is not to show system users/groups, it should be >= 1000 as Yann says; if the idea is only to show users and groups that you might care about (which I think would also be fairly reasonable), it should probably just have an explicit blacklist
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2516 ubiquity/debian/ (79 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations from Launchpad.
<xivulo1> /xivulon doesn't like amd64 name...
<xivulo1> I get about 2-3 tickets a day about people with intel concerned the wrong ISO/arch is used...
<xivulo1> It should definetely be called something else.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-29
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2517 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs): update to newer base sql file
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2518 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): add PVR-350 output suppport
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2519 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/mythbuntu_apply.py): remove only \selected\ themes
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2520 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-type): update mythweb's installation script
<stuuf> anyone know if the ubuntu installer includes an ntfs resizer?
<superm1> there is utility that gets called to resize ntfs yes
<superm1> it however is an external utility, not directly "part" of the installer
<stuuf> but is it included on the cd?
<evand> stuuf, ntfsresize.  Yes, it's on the CD.
<stuuf> ok, i thought they would have added that by now
<superm1> now look what you did, scared evan away :)
<superm1> it's been on the cd for some time i thought actually
<superm1> i remember helping a friend install either dapper or edgy and having it do resizing
<stuuf> ah well i 'm usually a gentoo person but i figured i'd try ubuntu on a semi-abandoned laptop for boredom-related reasons
<stuuf> haven't used it much since breezy or whatever was around in fall 2005
<superm1> *lots* has changed since then :)
<stuuf> i wish it would show some of the output from ntfsresize though, it's just saying "resizing partition 0%" for the last 20 minutes
<cjwatson> stuuf: bug 14100
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14100 in partman-partitioning "partman doesn't provide ntfsresize status details" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14100
<cjwatson> (sorry, I got disconnected and wasn't sure that made it last time)
<stuuf> ah well it installed everything eventually
 * cjwatson blinks. Am I hallucinating or is a feasible solution for bug 181296 a three-liner?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181296 in partman-auto "partman preseeding should not require localized strings" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181296
<CIA-24> partman-base: cjwatson * r78 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-24> partman-base: * Backport from trunk (LP: #181296):
<CIA-24> partman-base:  - Support preseeding questions asked through ask_user using the name of
<CIA-24> partman-base:  the plugin responsible for the answer you want (e.g.
<CIA-24> partman-base:  partman-auto/init_automatically_partition=biggest_free).
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r253 partman-auto/ (debian/changelog lib/recipes.sh):
<CIA-24> partman-auto: * Backport from trunk (LP: #181296):
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  - Support preseeding partman-auto/choose_recipe using the name of the
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  recipe you want (e.g. "home"), as an alternative to the localised
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  description.
<xivulon> At the end of the installation, I see a shell message with something like "The system is going to reboot, please remove any CD and press enter"
<xivulon> is it possible to avoid that?
<cjwatson> xivulon: yes, put 'noprompt' on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> xivulon: re amd64, there is no possibility of it changing now
<xivulon> I already have d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note and d-i cdrom-detect/eject boolean false in preseed...
<xivulon> Plus the change in initd/ubqiuity
<cjwatson> it's unfortunate that casper has separate configuration here
<xivulon> does the noprompt implies something else?
<cjwatson> no
<xivulon> will add noprompt then!
<xivulon> cjwatson any chance of changing ISO names from amd64 to 64bits or something?
<cjwatson> no
<xivulon> :(
<cjwatson> feel free to use more descriptive text wherever it is visible, but the codename is 100% fixed
<xivulon> Wubi displays the filename when downloading, and many intel users (100% in fact) think we got it wrong when the see "amd"...
<cjwatson> feel free to use more descriptive text
<cjwatson> such as we use on the CD image website
<xivulon> Will do so
<xivulon> But I feel in the long run the text should be different
<cjwatson> we will not change the codename
<xivulon> tried at least...
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, but architecture codenames are there to be fixed identifiers, not to be pretty for users
<xivulon> I appreciate that
<CIA-24> partman-base: cjwatson * r79 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 114ubuntu2
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r254 partman-auto/debian/changelog: releasing version 73ubuntu3
<CIA-24> installation-guide: cjwatson * r413 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): * Document new simplified partman preseeding (LP: #181296).
<CIA-24> installation-guide: cjwatson * r414 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080211ubuntu2
<xivulon> evand have uploaded rev 443 for wubi
<xivulon> should be a good one
<evand> ok, thanks
<evand> I wont be able to get to it until later today (sometime after 3-6p EST), though
<xivulon> no problem at all
<xivulon> when you have time can you have a look at 186117/186114?
<xivulon> you mentioned you could remount ntfs, but I tried and it does not work for me
<xivulon> it used to work in gutsy, I am not sure what is the reason for such regression
<evand> I'll give 186117 further testing once my laptop is usable (around the same time as when I can review rev 443)
<evand> xivulon, can you please provide a proper diff for bug 186114
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186114 in wubi "umountroot cannot handle fuse host mounts" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186114
<evand> preferably in diff -u format
<xivulon> will do but will be away on the w/e
<evand> ok
<xivulon> anyay the chunk in there is simply supposed to replace remount_ro function in umountroot
<xivulon> it won't work anyway if ntfs cannot be remount
<evand> indeed, I saw that note.
<xivulon> see last comment in 186117 for the command/error in my case
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> evand: do your map fixes in bzr address bug 195159?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195159 in ubiquity "The new time zone / city choosing is annoying" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195159
<evand> it should.  I've marked it as fix committed and will follow up on the bug when the new ubiquity is released.
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> are you planning to do that today? there's a lot of good stuff in bzr
<evand> sure, I'll take care of it in a few minutes
<evand> uhm, odd.  Anyone else getting connection refused to bazaar.launchpad.net over SSH?
<cjwatson> yes
<evand> ok, good
<evand> well, not good, but better than it just being me.
<cjwatson> evand: seems to be working again now
<evand> ah, fantastic.  Thank
<evand> s
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2521 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2522 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  1:0.31ubuntu6, console-setup 1.21ubuntu3, debian-installer-utils
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  1.50ubuntu2, partman-auto 73ubuntu3, partman-base 114ubuntu2, user-
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  setup 1.16ubuntu4.
<cjwatson> evand: #ubuntu-devel
<evand> indeed
<davmor2> guy's quick query is bug 188085 likely to get fixed before alpha 6?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188085 in debian-installer "debian-installers encrypted erase disc cancel button should read Skip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188085
<cjwatson> no, I don't think it's urgent
<cjwatson> nor am I even sure it should be fixed at all
<cjwatson> I've added a comment
<davmor2> right I thought that if you hit cancel it did just that? in the other sections.  Always seems to for me..
<cjwatson> for example, cancelling netcfg's DHCP progress bar doesn't cancel the whole install
<cjwatson> I can't think of any example in d-i where cancel means cancel the whole install
<cjwatson> you can go back to the main menu and select "Abort the installation"
<davmor2> I think the only issue I have with this section in particular is rather than it taking a few seconds of minutes it takes hours on a small drive yet alone a large drive.  and if your installing on a new drive you don't need to delete it anyway.
<cjwatson> in any case, at present there is no (sane) way to override the text just for that instance
<cjwatson> we could perhaps change the text to indicate that you can safely cancel
<davmor2> cjwatson: that would be a big help.
<cjwatson> have to do that in d-i upstream though
<cjwatson> and I think they're still in string freeze right now for a beta release
<cjwatson> so, difficult just now
<davmor2> np's I was just chasing up on my posted bugs.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2523 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Merge with doko's 1.7.13 release. Bump existing changes to 1.7.14
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2524 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.14
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2525 ubiquity/debian/control: Update udebs, reverting doko's dropping of python-xml (that will need to be done in the individual packages)
<cjwatson> ugh
<evand> ugh?
<evand> ah, that :)
<cjwatson> yeah
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2526 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.14
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2527 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.15
<soren> What determines if a udeb should go an iso?
<soren> In particular, I'm interested why the open-iscsi-udeb is not on the server iso.
<cjwatson> the installer seed
<cjwatson> or dependencies
<soren> Ah.
<cjwatson> you can actually get away with putting it in some other seed if you like
<soren> Heh..
<cjwatson> just please not one that maps to a task, as I'm not sure what'll happen if you do that
<soren> Yeah, I guess I could just add it to server-ship.
<cjwatson> right
<soren> Cool. Thanks.
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r419 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.30
<CIA-24> anna: cjwatson * r407 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu2
<CIA-24> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r421 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.25ubuntu2
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r421 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-prepare):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules and
<CIA-24> oem-config:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules in oem-config-prepare, in case
<CIA-24> oem-config:  the system is going to be cloned.
<mebrown> cjwatson, evand  just got a chance to start looking at noninteractive fixes. I am using my preseed from gutsy to test hardy and start making the changes to use the new facilities. I have found that my current preseed works fine in non-interactive, but doesnt pass partman stage (cannot find root) if I run in non-interactive mode.
<evand> hrmm
<evand> mebrown, can you run the install with --debug and put the logs up somewhere?
<mebrown> where do I put --debug?
<mebrown> Also: I noticed noninteractive mode was a tiny bit wierd and threw me off for a bit.
<mebrown> It actually starts X and goes to the desktop
<mebrown> and the installer continues in text mode on VT1
<evand> ...it does?  I'll have to look into that.
<mebrown> that really threw me off as I didnt think it was installing
<mebrown> until I rebooted it and noticed some messages on vt1.
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r422 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-prepare):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Remove /home/oem/.ssh/known_hosts in oem-config-prepare. If ssh was used
<CIA-24> oem-config:  then this might be slightly sensitive.
<mebrown> This was using last week's DVD image, btw.
<evand> so if you're booting into the livecd and then running the installer, you pass --debug to ubiquity when you call it.  If you're using ubiquity-automatic, you can use debug-ubiquity on the kernel command line as well
<mebrown> we are using automatic-ubiquity
<mebrown> so just add debug-ubiquity as well, right?
<evand> indeed
<mebrown> ok. Will try in a few mins. Need to let the current install finish.
<evand> and then you'll have a /var/log/installer/debug file
<evand> ok
<evand> so /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman, and /var/log/installer/debug will be helpful
<evand> you'll want to strip the password information out of the latter
<mebrown> ok.
<mebrown> password info isnt sensitive in this case.
<evand> ok, then dont worry about it
<mebrown> it is 'password' and we delete that user anyways in oem-config-prepare
<evand> ah,  indeed
<mebrown> evand, but first....    oem-config appears broken
<evand> oh?
<mebrown> doh. trying to pastebin the error
<evand> ok
<mebrown> got cgi error
<evand> using pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> is that the zoommap error? the fix for that was only just uploaded
<mebrown> http://pastebin.com/mfc7e25e
<mebrown> cjwatson, yes
<cjwatson> yeah, that's fixed in 1.30
<mebrown> ok. I'll hold off on that, then.
<mebrown> makes it *really* inconvenient.
<mebrown> might I suggest an oem-config improvement?
<cjwatson> you could upgrade oem-config* before trying to use it :-)
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r423 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.31
<mebrown> right now, if it fails, it opens a bash
<mebrown> but /bin/login stomps on the same terminal
<cjwatson> oh, damn you upstart
<mebrown> you have to repeatedly do "open -s /bin/sh"  until bash gets the chars
<cjwatson> yeah, it didn't when oem-config was written :)
<mebrown> it has been this way in gutsy and hardy
<cjwatson> since edgy
<mebrown> ok
<mebrown> just change the bash call to "open -s /bin/sh" or some such
<cjwatson> I wonder what the best fix is - that's a bit tricky
<mebrown> to have it open on an unused vt
<cjwatson> yeah, perhaps
<mebrown> it is just for debugging when it really craps out
<mebrown> ok. now on to debug the non-interactive problem.
<cjwatson> the whole panic mechanism is pretty bad really
<cjwatson> it can't just be open -s bash since you need the error message beforehand
<cjwatson> but yeah, something like that ...
<cjwatson> the alternative would be to disable the login on tty1 while oem-config-firstboot is running
<mebrown> echo MSG > /dev/tty7
<mebrown> open -s /bin/sh
<mebrown> or: open /bin/echo MSG
<cjwatson> disabling the login seems safer
<cjwatson> I don't want to assume which tty openvt is going to get, or that two successive openvt calls will get the same one
<mebrown> or disable the login. might be easier to do with upstart
<evand> ugh, launchpad really needs "developer" tags for comments.  That or inversely "this person doesn't know what they're talking about" :)
<mebrown> evand, yeah, with noninteractive, it starts X for ubiquity, immediately exits X, then starts X for the desktop
<evand> cute, I'll have a look at that later tonight
<cjwatson> dear Scott, some job file format description would be nice, thanks
<mebrown> evand, with noninteractive, it loops printing "No root file system: No root file system is defined"  \n, "Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<cjwatson> ah, moving to .bak will inhibit a job without having to delete the file entirely
<cjwatson> mebrown: suggests a broken preseed recipe to me
<cjwatson> s/preseed/partman preseed/
<mebrown> cjwatson, works fine in non  noninteractive mode
<mebrown> cjwatson, I'm willing to concede that it might be broken, I just thought it odd that it works one way but not the other.
<mebrown> cjwatson, I'm using my base gutsy preseed as a baseline
<cjwatson> I second the request for logs :)
<mebrown> cjwatson, coming up. I forgot the debug-ubiquity last time
<mebrown> rebooting
<mebrown> -rw-r--r-- 1 michael_e_brown michael_e_brown 2934609 2008-02-29 09:47 partman
<mebrown> it just loops...
<mebrown> I dont see any more debug info in there with debug-ubiquity, but I can't switch VTs to VT1 now for some reason (blank screen)
<mebrown> pastbin-ing the first part of it now...
<mebrown> hmm... a bit big to pastebin
<mebrown> http://fedora.pastebin.com/m2ce330e0
<mebrown> cjwatson, evand ---^   I hope I got enough of the logfile in there.
<evand> do you have the debug log?
<mebrown> /var/log/debug?
<evand>  /var/log/installer/debug, that is
<evand> indeed
<mebrown> no
<mebrown> I added debug-ubiquity to the kernel cmd line
<mebrown> do I have to *add* debug-ubiquity, or *replace* automatic-ubiquity?
<mebrown> I added
<mebrown> just confirmed in /proc/cmdline
<evand> you have to add it
<mebrown> ok. Any good reason why /var/log/installer/debug isnt there?
<evand> and automatic-ubiquity (or only-ubiquity, but that doesn't affect you) need to be present
<mebrown> right
<mebrown> I have 'dm' and 'version'  in /var/log/installer/ and that is it
<evand> hrm, if you had both debug-ubiquity and automatic-ubiquity, I cannot see why it wouldn't output the debug log.  Looks like another bug :/
<evand> so one way around this for the time being, is to launch the regular live CD environment and call ubiquity from a terminal with ubiquity --debug --automatic
<mebrown> ok.
<evand> sorry, I hate to make you keep re-running the installer
<mebrown> it isnt a problem. It is normally pretty quick.
<mebrown> except when I forget to make my install partition active
<mebrown> and have to boot to my usb key to fix it.
<mebrown> normally *very* easy
 * mebrown forgets to make install partition active and boots rescue usb key...
<evand> heh
<mebrown> evand, anything else on the cmdline to make it noninteractive?
<evand> what do you mean?
<mebrown> ubiquity --debug --automatic      ... do I need a --noninteractive as well?
<mebrown> to get text mode
<evand> oh
<mebrown> its ready to go... waiting...
<evand> ubiquity noninteractive --debug --automatic
<evand> will give you the text based install
<evand> otherwise you're going to get a GUI with a progress bar
<mebrown> did I need to save its stdout?
<evand> you shouldn't
<mebrown> I see a ton of text
<evand> curious
<mebrown> and no /var/log/installer/debug
<mebrown> but what looks like a ton of debug text on stdout
<mebrown> and a traceback that may or may not be the culprit:
<mebrown> debconf.py, line 81 in command
<mebrown>   status = int(status)
<mebrown> ValueError, invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''
<mebrown> oh, and HAL has a field day with the repartitioning and formatting, trying to mount things.
<evand> ah, my mistake.  Yes, the output will go to the console, though I'm not sure why I did that
<mebrown> running it again now
<mebrown> saving output
<evand> you're probably better off shutting down the display manager and running it from the console
<mebrown> yeah, about that...
<evand> otherwise as you said things are going to get mounted a lot
<mebrown> 'ubuntu' user will login in ... seconds
<evand> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mebrown> any way to stop that?
<mebrown> ok
<mebrown> trying again... just a sec.
<evand> ok
<evand> back momentarily
<mebrown> ok. behaviour now is different. I'm not getting the looping warnings about root fs. It just dies with the ValueError traceback I gave earlier. Looks like empty string being passed to int()
<evand> can you put up syslog and debug?
<mebrown> doing that now.
<mebrown> sort of arduous to pastebin it... :(
<evand> back in a minute, it's high time I moved this computer to a dedicated internet connection
<mebrown> evand,  http://pastebin.com/m6592bb60
<evand> thanks
<mebrown> different than what I get in a direct boot
<mebrown> just did the 'forget to activate reinstall partition thing again, and I dont have my key...'
<mebrown> I'm going to do this again from a fresh boot
<mebrown> as soon as I get my key
<evand> mebrown, I think this gives me enough to work with, though this bug is separate from your rootfs bug.
<mebrown> evand, interesting...
<mebrown> you can take out 'automatic-ubiquity' when you put 'noninteractive' on kernel cmdline
<mebrown> and the X crazyness I saw earlier goes away.... text only...
<mebrown> evand, and I think that the ValueError may be what is causing the rootfs problem.
<mebrown> because the rootfs problem comes up *immediately* after the valueerror
<evand> ah, this explains a lot
<evand> though he's left
<evand> I'll investigate and then email
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-01
<efren30> i need help please i just installed ubunut everything working perfect except one thing i installed a visual effect and was working fine the windows would wobble wen i grabbed them etc.. i kept meesing around with it to get the 3-d cube and now the visual effect says none and when i try putting extra it says desktop effects could not be endab le please help and thanks.
<superm1> evand, hmm with the latest changes to ubiquity, xfwm4 isn't starting in only-ubiquity for us
<superm1> oh nvm its probably an issue on our end - somehow metacity is installed and its using that ;)
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2528 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): don't hardcode dependency to metacity, instead go for virtual package x-window-manager. metacity should be chosen by Ubuntu due to the desktop seed. xfwm4 will be chosen by Mythbuntu & Xubuntu due to the desktop seeds
<evand> ah
<superm1> evand, do you have permissions to merge stuff into debian-cd on cdimages.ubuntu.com?
<evand> yes
<superm1> could you merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/debian-cd/mythbuntu-debiancd then?
<superm1> its a few things for our alternate disk
<evand> ok, now to remember how to do this properly
<superm1> i'm assuming because of the mirroring system to expose the branch to the outside world it gets ugly?
<evand> public and private branch madness.
<evand> hrm
<evand> superm1,  I cannot find the instructions on how to do this properly (they're probably in my saved IRC conversations, which are on a machine that I have yet to unpack), you're probably better off asking cjwatson for the time being
<evand> sorry about that
<superm1> evand, okay will do.
<superm1> er anyone else that is around on the weekend that might be able to/know how to?  i'd like to test these changes at the next daily build (around 12 hours from now) since time is plentiful when not work week for me
<evand> possibly slangasek
<superm1> k
<superm1> ill keep eyes out for him
<evand> err probably
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-02
<cjwatson> superm1: oh, feel free to unpick my gtk/mythbuntu merge in ubiquity-dm a bit if it's causing problems ...
<superm1> cjwatson, i took care of it.
<superm1> cjwatson, the issue fell down to problems with the depends on ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<superm1> pulling in metacity
<superm1> when it should pull in metacity only for Ubuntu
<superm1> and then xfwm for Xubuntu
<superm1> and Mythbuntu
<cjwatson> superm1: BTW, if you change strings in debian-cd, you need to talk to me first because that affects gfxboot
<cjwatson> superm1: can you just use "Install an LTSP server" rather than requiring a different string?
<superm1> its not a an LTSP server in the traditional sense unfortunately
<cjwatson> please open a bug against gfxboot-theme-ubuntu to have that string marked translatable, then
<superm1> okay, will do
 * cjwatson drifts off back to bed
<superm1> nn
<yeldakar> lastlog
<yeldakar> I was just trying to netinstall Hardy for amd64. I am getting warning regarding Packages.gz being corrupt.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2529 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): allow changes to X command for different frontends in ubiquity-dm
<twb> I notice that 8.04a5's casper seems to not set any devices in xorg.conf, and this makes gdm complain when X eventually starts when it falls back to vesa mode.
<twb> Forcing it to use the unichrome driver works on my hardware; currently I'm hacking /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/20xconfig, which is Naughty; what's the right way to do it?
<twb> Hmm, that doesn't work, and nor did preseeding xserver-xorg/config/device/driver
<twb> I worked it out.
<twb> I have to delete lies from /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/via.ids
<twb> Here's the fix: sed --in-place "/11063344/d" "/usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/via.ids"
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2530 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-services): fix vnc related issue from x11vnc switch
<superm1> twb, bring it up in #ubuntu-x
<superm1> and see what's up with that pci id for your controller
<superm1> but be wary of
<superm1> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<superm1> so you might not get a response until tomorrow
<twb> It's not a weekend HERE! :P
<superm1> well the xorg guy is in the US, so it still is :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-23
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand: On today's image ubiquity is crashing is this known or do you want the apport uploading to a bug?
<cjwatson> ImportError? that's bug 332978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332978 in ubiquity "missing dependency on python-numpy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332978
<cjwatson> evand: why does timezone_map use numpy.array? it seems a pretty heavyweight dependency - it's multiple megabytes added to the live cD
<cjwatson> CD
<StevenK> Ah ha. That explains the UNR bug I got this morning.
 * StevenK will make that a dupe
<davmor2> cjwatson: yeap that's the one :)
<evand> good timing, I was just going over that bug.  Indeed, I'm going to try to work around that.
<cjwatson> I read the code and couldn't understand what it was doing and why it wasn't just a straightforward tuple or list
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've just done an lvm at 20% and it doesn't seem to like it.  I'll try and get the logs off the system for you
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> "at 20%"?
<cjwatson> oh, I see
<cjwatson> coffee++
<davmor2> cjwatson: using the new lvm resizing thingy in d-i
<davmor2> cjwatson: bugger rescue mode on install doesn't want to know either
 * davmor2 moves onto rescue mode on cd
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3053 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/hw_detect.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Hide some excessively detailed progress messages from hw-detect
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #91792).
<davmor2> cjwatson: on an lvm install does /boot contain any logs as /var isn't mounted so it can't write to it?
<cjwatson> (a) logs don't go to /boot (b) why wouldn't /var be mounted?
<cjwatson> I think one of us is confused. Aren't you talking about an error that happens during installation?
<davmor2> cjwatson: No install seemed to go okay however after reboot it just dies black screen flashing cursor and nothing else
<cjwatson> this could be the udev bug that Keybuk hasn't quite yet figured out
<cjwatson> unfortunate that we're doing the testing day at the same time as that :-/
<cjwatson> bug 332270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<davmor2> you could always reschedule the testing till after that, maybe
<cjwatson> not my decision
<cjwatson> still, the udev bug needs to be fixed anyway
<cjwatson> I suggest taking this to a channel where Keybuk is :-)
<cjwatson> it would be good to confirm that this actually is the same issue
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r213 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog perform_recipe_by_lvm): Strip leading whitespace from output of 'vgs' (LP: #333349).
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r214 ubuntu/debian/po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r215 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 32ubuntu3
<cjwatson> evand: sorry to nag, but is the numpy thing going to be fixed today?
<evand> cjwatson: I'm hoping I can.  I'm trying to find a way around using get_pixel_array.  I'll bump its priority in my workload and focus on it until I have it sorted.
<evand> (get_pixel_array returns a numpy.ndarray)
<cjwatson> ah, is that what it is
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> evand: if it's really needed, please just add a dependency for the moment and keep it as a TODO item; we can't leave people unable to install though
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3054 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Add a dependency on python-numpy for the GTK frontend until we can
<CIA-3> ubiquity: replace it in the time zone code.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3055 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/timezone_map.py): Refactor the time zone code to avoid a dependency on python-numpy.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3056 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference to previous commit.
<steve`rogers> hi
<steve`rogers> i can't install my xubuntu 8.10 on my ibook g4 ppc, because cdrom device si not detected, anyone has some idea?
<cjwatson> this is *usually*, although not always, a kernel bug. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection lists the bits we need
<steve`rogers> hi cjwatson, thank you for reply, so i need to change image?
<cjwatson> steve`rogers: err, who knows whether changing image would help. The best approach is to gather the data in the above wiki page so that we can ensure that it gets fixed for later releases
<cjwatson> also, we would need that information in order to be able to advise on possible workarounds
<steve`rogers> I know that apple is shit.
<cjwatson> I'm not particularly interested in blaming vendors; on the face of it, if Ubuntu doesn't work with some piece of hardware, it's Ubuntu's problem
<cjwatson> we would only blame a vendor reluctantly after investigation
<steve`rogers> yes but today I've noticed so many error in ubuntu image
<steve`rogers> ubuntu 7.10 give me error during installation in APT, "mirror not valid"....
<steve`rogers> now xubuntu don't detect cd device...
<steve`rogers> I'm so sad
<cjwatson> please extract the data requested above and file a bug report
<cjwatson> we can't fix this sort of thing unless we get good bug reports :)
<steve`rogers> I don't want bore anyone with my problems :(
<cjwatson> you will not bore us
<cjwatson> if I thought it would be boring I would not have asked you to file a bug
<steve`rogers> so you told me this:
<steve`rogers> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cjwatson> yes; you may need to use a live CD to get at that information (assuming that a live CD works)
<steve`rogers> argh
<cjwatson> if a live CD works, that's actually useful information in itself, so please mention that
<steve`rogers> livecd don't works for me
<steve`rogers> installation stop, because don't detect cd
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3057 ubiquity/debian/control: Remove python-numpy dependency.
<cjwatson> you can get it using the alternate install CD too (alt-f2, and just drop the 'sudo' bit), but I'm afraid you'll probably have to copy-type the information
<cjwatson> or take photos if you have a digital camera, I guess
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<steve`rogers> I'm using alternate image
<ph03n1ks_> hey
<ph03n1ks_> ive been trying to get help in ubuntu+1 for the install of the netbook remix alpha 4 but no joy
<ph03n1ks_> they suggested i try here
<ph03n1ks_> is anyone aware of a problem with the install of the netbook remix alpha 4 that makes the gui too big that the buttons cant be viewed, i cant do the install :(
<ph03n1ks_> any suggestions?
<btil> anyone around?
<btil> anyone?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-24
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3058 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base 128ubuntu8,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: user-setup 1.23ubuntu13.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3059 ubiquity/debian/changelog: remove superseded changelog entry
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3060 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.13
<tjaalton> has the debconf option to remove an existing lvm setup been renamed again?
<tjaalton> can't install jaunty atm because it fails to remove the old vg
<cjwatson> tjaalton: not AFAIK ...
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, I wonder why it fails then
<tjaalton> cjwatson: partman failed on a server that doesn't have any disks on /dev/cciss: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/partman-cciss
<tjaalton> but removing the module made it continue
<cjwatson> two problems here: one is that /dev/cciss/c0d0 appears to exist (why, if you have no disks?), one is that parted_server has some bogus exception handling
<cjwatson> the latter is within my ability to fix, but I'm not sure about the former
<tjaalton> ok, the first one might be a driver bug
<cjwatson> tjaalton: you should have got a select-type question with "Ignore" and "Cancel" options - did you? if so, which option did you select?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: I did, they both resulted in the same
<tjaalton> hmm, or maybe "cancel" threw me in the menu, where I could spawn the shell (and modprobe -r cciss)
<cjwatson> very interesting, clearly exception handling is busted
<cjwatson> but you didn't select some kind of blank option or anything?
<tjaalton> I could try again to be sure
<cjwatson> if you could try with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer, that wouldn't hurt
<cjwatson> just to make sure I know exactly what I'm seeing
<tjaalton> yeah, will do in a minute
<cjwatson> oh, and is this jaunty?
<tjaalton> yes
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I was wondering if r120 in lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-base/ubuntu might be at fault, but I think it will just change the error message in the log (from 'No data in infifo' to 'Bad option: ""')
<cjwatson> hmm, although error_handler claims that it writes the string "unhandled"
<cjwatson> oh, I wonder ...
<cjwatson> -        if (1 != iscanf(" %a[^\n]", &str))
<cjwatson> and elsewhere
<cjwatson> +                iscanf("%a[^\n]", str);
<cjwatson> note the missing &
<cjwatson> oh, no, never mind me, str is a different type in the latter case
<davmor2> evand: when's the new wubi/umenu going in?
<evand> davmor2: I'm in the process of sending a mail to xivulon about it.
<davmor2> evand: Ah okay cool :)
 * evand kicks Google Apps Gmail - quite down at the moment.
<cjwatson> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7907583.stm
<evand> oh, well then
<evand> glad to know I'm not the only one then
 * davmor2 is happy he now has a dedicated server :0
<davmor2> :) even
<cjwatson> tjaalton: right, caught it in the act with strace ...
<tjaalton> cjwatson: cool
<tjaalton> I'm still fighting with iLO, so didn't get the log yet
<cjwatson> oh, looks like the problem is that parted_server doesn't block on infifo - it just sees that there's nothing in the fifo and gives up straight away without waiting
<cjwatson> goodness, there must be a zillion bugs about this. I wonder where they all are
<tjaalton> hehe .)
<tjaalton> :)
<cjwatson> bug 317435 is certainly the same thing though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317435 in debian-installer "Unable to install on a system with an empty cciss board" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317435
<tjaalton> indeed it is
<cjwatson> the weird thing is that strace doesn't even show it *trying* to read from the relevant fd
<cjwatson> 10230 write(3, "parted_server: OUT: \n\n\n"..., 23) = 23
<cjwatson> 10230 write(3, "parted_server: exception_handler: Bad option: \"\"\n"..., 49) = 49
<cjwatson> and yet it unconditionally goes through fgetc(infifo)
<soren> fgetc wouldn't result in a syscall if the FILE was already closed. Could that be it?
<soren> At least I don't think it would.
<cjwatson> no, I've figured it out with the help of #chiark
<cjwatson> a previous fscanf pushed back the trailing newline from a previous comment, so fgetc just gave me that, which confused iscan_line into seeing a blank line
<soren> Ah.
<cjwatson> which leads me to wonder how the hell I rejig parted_server so that I can unambiguously tell when I get a blank line, which was half the point of r120
<cjwatson> maybe I just have to arrange for that not to matter
<davmor2> evand: gmail should be back up now :)
<evand> davmor2: it's up and down for me
<evand> but thanks
<davmor2> :)
<cjwatson> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/122365/ might do the trick
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r133 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Deal with leading newlines while reading exception options and partition
<CIA-3> partman-base: flags passed to SET_FLAGS; regression introduced in partman-base
<CIA-3> partman-base: 128ubuntu4 (LP: #317435).
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r134 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu9
<cjwatson> tjaalton: ^- that should do it, thanks for the nudge and the logs
<tjaalton> cjwatson: great, thanks for a quick fix. I'll try it out once it's available
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r747 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/fstab_hd_entries): Use labels rather than UUIDs if they exist (LP: #320871).
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r748 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu4
<kirkland> cjwatson: could you have a quick look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23052247/331085.debdiff
<kirkland> cjwatson: fix for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/331085
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331085 in ecryptfs-utils "prevent ecryptfs-utils from being uninstalled if in use" [High,In progress]
<kirkland> cjwatson: please leave any comments in that bug;  i'm working on site at a partner's office today
<cjwatson> done
<evand> cjwatson: Given the removal of /etc/adjtime, would it be ok if I add "|| true" in the clock-setup finish-install script to guard against the file not existing?
<cjwatson> evand: yes please, or perhaps better explicitly check for its presence to avoid error message noise
<evand> will do
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks.
<CIA-3> clock-setup: evand * r203 clock-setup/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/10clock-setup):
<CIA-3> clock-setup: Check for the existence of /etc/adjtime before running sed over it,
<CIA-3> clock-setup: given util-linux 2.14.2-1ubuntu4.
<CIA-3> clock-setup: evand * r204 clock-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.97ubuntu2
<davmor2> cjwatson: did the lvm issue from yesterday get resolved do you know?  I know you said the numerical display did.
<cjwatson> davmor2: Keybuk believes he's fixed it, although we haven't yet uploaded a new d-i so it may be a bit wonky during installation still since it'll use the old udev. It should be happier after the first reboot now
<davmor2> I'll give it a try then be nice to get it in before a5
<davmor2> Meh no lvm is the same :(
<davmor2> cjwatson: when you get chance I've replicated the lvm removal and the install folder is here http://www.davmor2.co.uk/install
<cjwatson> davmor2: so would an example reproduction recipe be to do two guided LVM installations in a row?
<cjwatson> I think it will be easiest to fix this if I can reproduce it
<davmor2> yes or just a whole guided - whole drive after an lvm
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> the logs don't seem all that informative, I'll see what I can do by way of reproduction
<davmor2> cjwatson: I did the lvm at 20% as before in yesterdays tests.  That didn't work again and I want to test apps so I did a whole drive after
<charlie-tca> live cd is failing towards the end of an install; clock setup. Is this known?
<cjwatson> yes, fixed in bzr
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<cjwatson> evand: are you going to upload this before end of day?
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, was just waiting for clock-setup to build
<evand> I'll start the process now
<davmor2> please say yes testing starts tomorrow :)
<cjwatson> FWIW ubiquity uploads don't need to block on d-i elements building, only on source being available in the archive
<evand> ah
<evand> noted
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3062 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3061 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: clock-setup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 0.97ubuntu2, partman-base 128ubuntu9, partman-target 58ubuntu4.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3063 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.14
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r161 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> apt-setup: Allow preseeding apt-setup/partner to enable the partner repository;
<CIA-3> apt-setup: requested by Brian Thomason.
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r162 ubuntu/debian/po/ (60 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r163 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu10
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1051 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-3> debian-installer: No-change rebuild to pick up new components (particularly udev and
<CIA-3> debian-installer: rescue).
<cjwatson> davmor2: ok, reproduced a hang on attempting to remove existing LVM
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'll look into it some more tomorrow
<cjwatson> vgremove seems to be blocked on stdin
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you want me to throw a rough bug together?
<cjwatson> probably wouldn't hurt
<davmor2> np's
<cjwatson> throw it on debian-installer
<davmor2> okay
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1052 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu20
<davmor2> already one in place
<davmor2> bug 319150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319150 in debian-installer "[jaunty] Unable to remove pre-existing LVM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319150
<cjwatson> ok
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've confirmed and updated with todays info
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> I wonder if that is in fact the same bug
<cjwatson> it is *similar*
<cjwatson> you're using automatic LVM removal, Chris is doing it manually
<davmor2> no chris did it manually because automatic didn't work
<davmor2> I was unable to simply remove the LVM immediately
<cjwatson> sure, but the automatic and manual symptoms are not necessarily the same cause ...
<cjwatson> anyway, whatever, I have to go now :)
<davmor2> sort it out tomorrow then bye
<davmor2> hey evand did you hear back from xivulon?
<xivulon> evand hi, do you have further questions on wubi progress?
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r67 trunk/ (763 files in 72 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Compile grub4dos from source as opposed to using precompiled
<CIA-3> wubi:  binaries
<CIA-3> wubi: * Added source files for grub4dos and grubutil
<superm1> xivulon, is python wubi going on live disks as of yet?  when should the mythbuntu folks start trying it?
<xivulon> should be not sure what version though
<xivulon> r67 should be ok (haven't fully tested yet)
<superm1> xivulon, okay well i'll tell folks to give it a brief look and see how things are looking and what needs changing at a5 then
<xivulon> superm1 thanks, in case the version on the live cd is not up to date, it should be possible to compile wubi from source and use the exe with the CD or ISO (in the same folder)
<xivulon> bzr branch lp:wubi && cd wubi && make
<superm1> xivulon, okay we'll see how things are looking
<superm1> i'm thinking the preseed will need some adjusting likely since there have been a lot of changes in the mythbuntu ubiquity frontend
<superm1> mostly tearing out unnecessary questions that just cause confusion
<xivulon> need to edit the mythbuntu preseed template slightly one sec
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r68 trunk/ (data/preseed.cdboot data/preseed.mythbuntu debian/changelog): Updated mythbuntu and cdmenu preseed templates
<xivulon> superm1 you might want to use r68+
<superm1> xivulon, okay will try to take a look
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-25
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r69 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Added CD-boot-helper functionality
<shtylman> cjwatson: were the template changes I made merged for the 1.1.14 release? to prevent the two frontends from conflicting?
<cjwatson> shtylman: I don't know, sorry, check bzr
<cjwatson> evand was handling all that AFAIK
<xivulon> superm1 actually today's ISO has the old wubi/umenu so you will have to compile
<shtylman> cjwatson: no prob...will do
<xivulon> TheMuso did you look into lupin-casper to enable dmraid?
<cjwatson> shtylman: doesn't look like ubiquity had any changes in that area from 1.1.13 to 1.1.14
<cjwatson> that was basically a rebuild to pull in new d-i components
<shtylman> cjwatson: k..I will investigate
<TheMuso> xivulon: Getting dmraid onto the live CD requires a decision to be made as to whether dmraid arrays should be activated by default, and since I didn't get that done by FF, no dmraid is not on the jaunty live CD. I will be looking at it for karmic however.
<xivulon> TheMuso, thanks
<xivulon> was the panic message issue sorted by the way?
<TheMuso> xivulon: Can't remember, will have to check.
<xivulon> cjwatson, any chance to sort out 243105?
<TheMuso> xivulon: it was fixed in intrepid. Didn't get around to hardy, must have gotten side-tracked.
<xivulon> TheMuso, great will test that in the future
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r70 trunk/ (99 files in 31 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Reverted grub4dos to revision 63, since revision 64 had issues when
<CIA-3> wubi:  displaying the menu
<CIA-3> wubi: * Trap unhandled exceptions and log/notify the user
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed CD-boot helper which was failing when extracting CD content
<CIA-3> wubi: superm1 * r71 wubi/data/preseed.mythbuntu: drop a bunch of stuff from the mythbuntu preseed that shouldn't need to be there
<CIA-3> wubi: superm1 * r72 wubi/data/isolist.ini: correct mythbuntu metalinks to use mythbuntu not xubuntu images
<CIA-3> wubi: superm1 * r73 wubi/data/images/ (Mythbuntu-header.bmp Mythbuntu-vertical.bmp Mythbuntu.ico): add some basic mythbuntu artwork in
<superm1> ls
<davmor2> evand: any news from xivulon?
<evand> davmor2: yes, I just have to take the case for a new wubi to the release team today.
<davmor2> slangasek: is still on at the moment I think if you want to grab him the quicker it gets in the better for me at least :)
<davmor2> evand: ^
<evand> davmor2: I think it's way too late for alpha 5, so I'd much rather construct a proper bug report for it than rushing to ping him on IRC.  Thanks for the heads up though.
<davmor2> evand: Cool so it's safe to test live as is then
<evand> yes
<davmor2> Yay
<davmor2> evand: I see the colour scheme hasn't changed on the map yet :D
<evand> davmor2: Ken has until the artwork deadline for that.  But he's making wonderful progress:
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/tz_bg4.png
<davmor2> evand: Much nicer :)
<evand> indeed :)
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand: out of curiosity is there a plan to update the description for passwords in ubiquity rather than just say it's not strong enough?  D-i tells you to use letters numbers and characters where as ubiquity just say type it in twice
<evand> the test is on the length of the password.
<davmor2> evand: Oh okay so how about listing the minimum length then
<evand> " You entered a password that consists of less than eight characters, which is considered too weak. You should choose a stronger password."
<evand> "choose a longer password" perhaps?
<davmor2> evand: or where it says enter password twice add minimum length 8 characters
<davmor2> or in the use weak password explain why it's weak as people might try to use the same word but with capitals and numbers replacing letters and then it's still the same length
<evand> it's not a hard requirement though
<evand> you can enter a four character password and just say continue when the weak password dialog comes up
<evand> I think "longer password" addresses that adequately
 * davmor2 feels brave and goes for an alternate lvm install
<evand> cjwatson: thoughts on the above?  Would you prefer to keep the string as-is, or can we modify the last sentence to say, "you should choose a longer password"?
<davmor2> cjwatson: good news no -12-1 now it say 159GB
<tjaalton> hmm, something funky going on with lvm.. fdisk shows the right partitions, but the kernel doesn't know about them so partman complains '/dev/sda2 not found' when the disk previously didn't have lvm
<davmor2> tjaalton: reported cjwatson said he's look into it today :)
<tjaalton> davmor2: oh, nice
<tjaalton> davmor2: a bug #?
<davmor2> yes :)
<tjaalton> which one :)
<davmor2> goes of to track the number
<tjaalton> k
<davmor2> tjaalton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/319150
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 319150 in debian-installer "[jaunty] Unable to remove pre-existing LVM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> tjaalton: is this installing?
<davmor2> not removing
<davmor2> tjaalton: I think it's all tied in together
<tjaalton> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> cjwatson: Yay Lvm rebooted :)
<cjwatson> I would prefer to use the same string for password weakness; I don't see why it needs to be different between d-i and ubiquity
<cjwatson> I'd be happy to s/stronger/longer/
<cjwatson> although, hmm
<cjwatson> "stronger" contrasts with "too weak"
<cjwatson> so actually I think I would prefer to keep the text as-is for the current weakness error, but it sounds appropriate to update the text in ubiquity to mention the minimum up-front
<davmor2> cjwatson:  lvm removal works in manual if you first format the lvm data then use the lvm tool to remove all lv and then the vg and then you can delete the partition
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3064 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Expand ubiquity/text/password_extra_label to explain what makes a good
<CIA-3> ubiquity: password (text mostly borrowed from user-setup).
<cjwatson> davmor2,evand: ^- how's that?
<cjwatson> davmor2: -12-1> good
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes now displays 159GB :)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I'm not convinced that your bug is the same as the one davmor2 quoted ...
<cjwatson> davmor2: it's really, really important not to conflate different bugs :-)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: heh, ok
<cjwatson> they might be the same, but it's much easier to mark a bug as a duplicate than it is to split a bug into different pieces
<tjaalton> so I'll file a new one now?
<cjwatson> yes please
<tjaalton> k
<davmor2> tjaalton cjwatson: Sorry :)
<cjwatson> the problem in bug 319150 may well just be that we call vgremove rather than vgremove -f
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319150 in debian-installer "[jaunty] Unable to remove pre-existing LVM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319150
<cjwatson> and I don't see offhand how that would be related to the kernel's in-memory copy of the partition table not getting updated
<cjwatson> it's possible it could be a knock-on effect
<evand> re r3064, works for me
<davmor2> cjwatson: r3064 would be better from a new users point of view :)
<davmor2> at least it might stop them getting told off by the installer :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: filed bug 334278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334278 in debian-installer "lvm: in-memory partition table not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334278
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> let me rephrase the comment :)
<tjaalton> *description
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3065 ubiquity/debian/ (4 files): moved common pixmaps to artwork package
<tjaalton> ok, logs attached
<cjwatson> davmor2: annoyingly, I can reproduce this LVM problem provided that I don't turn up the debugging level :-/
<cjwatson> tjaalton: could you drop an explanation of how to reproduce this into that bug?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> I think there is *some* common thread here - there seems to be some kind of race between udev and the lvm tools
<cjwatson> in the case of the lvm removal problem, we run 'vgchange -a n && vgremove' and vgremove says that there are still open logical volumes, but I think this may be due to a udev rule having the LV open
<cjwatson> it goes away if you add any debugging
<cjwatson> hmm, I should probably try today's image given that that includes a new udev ...
<tjaalton> ok, added. do you wan't more specifics?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: does your last clause mean that you were doing a preseeded installation?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: yes
<tjaalton> always :)
<cjwatson> any chance of getting an appropriately sanitised copy of the preseed file?
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> cjwatson: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/preseed
<tjaalton> hmm, some cruft there
<cjwatson> would it be OK to attach it to the bug?
<cjwatson> gosh, you install trn4
<cjwatson> oh, no, you just preseed it :)
<tjaalton> this is a truly weird place ;)
<tjaalton> yeah, I'll attach it
<tjaalton> there
<tjaalton> oh, no trn4 anymore.. so I can delete that preseed :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm having to low level format my hd it now refuses to be installed onto :( meh not a good day
<cjwatson> *low* level? what on earth did you do to it?
<cjwatson> haven't had to do that since 1993
<cjwatson> last I heard low-level formatting tended to break modern disks
<tjaalton> davmor2: you mean deleting partitions from the disk?
<davmor2> no idea it just kept saying that dev/sda2 couldn't be written to or something like.   I dd'd the mbr didn't do anything.  I format the whole drive to ntfs and tried again nothing so now I'm dd if=/dev/zero most of the drive and trying again
<tjaalton> sounds like my bug
<cjwatson> FWIW that isn't a low-level format, as usually understood
<davmor2> cjwatson: if this doesn't work then it will be with the manufactures util
<davmor2> YAY :)
<cjwatson> it's vanishingly unlikely to actually be a problem with the disk, you know
<cjwatson> it's a software bug
<cjwatson> if it's what I'm thinking of
<davmor2> cjwatson: Well it works now so I'm happy
<cjwatson> mm, but somebody else might have the same problem later
<cjwatson> general reports at the moment suggest some kind of raciness somewhere ...
<tjaalton> davmor2: using lvm?
<davmor2> tjaalton: no after I was trying to get rid of it :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: lesson in bug distinction :-) - my reproduction of bug 319150 is *definitely* distinct from Chris' in his original report; Keybuk's analysed logs and I'm encountering bug 332270, which was introduced well after Chris filed that bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319150 in partman-lvm "[jaunty] Unable to remove pre-existing LVM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<cjwatson> davmor2: so I suspect 332270 is the one you were running into as well
<cjwatson> two different bugs with a similar symptom
<cjwatson> this is why I have a thing about different people filing different bugs
<davmor2> cjwatson: That's a fair comment.  Most of the time you get shouted at for it though :)
<cjwatson> mm, I used to think that but have come to believe it's wrong to tell people off for not looking for duplicates
<cjwatson> well, certainly there are cases when you should
<cjwatson> when it's totally obvious that it's the same thing, especially wishlists - "new upstream version of <package>", say
<cjwatson> but I've wasted so much time untangling bugs that have been dogpiled by lots of different people with different problems ... sometimes there's nothing for it but to close the bug and start again :-(
<davmor2> fresh bug no problems :)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1053 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new kernel.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1054 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu21
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r993 intrepid-proposed/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-12 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r994 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu27
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r933 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.8
<davmor2> cjwatson: have you seen bug 334341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334341 in ubuntu "Ubiquity: device or resource busy error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334341
<cjwatson> no, but sounds like another instance of these races
<davmor2> cjwatson: by the way did you want me to run an ubuntustudio install at all?
<cjwatson> I'm happy to wait for _MMA_ to report this properly
<TheMuso> 8Unfortunately _MMA_ is kinda pissed off at the lack of testing we get from the community, so he won't be testing. It seems like it will e myself and another contributor to studio who will be doing testing.
<cjwatson> I have to say I'm not very happy about him doing testing and then not reporting the results adequately. That's a waste of everyone's time.
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's
<TheMuso> When he tests, he updates the tracker so far as I've seen, he is just not testing this alpha, becaus ehe is annoyed that very few people in the studio community are helping us test.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1396 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, removing edubuntu-live, renaming
<CIA-3> tasksel: edubuntu-desktop-addon to edubuntu-desktop-gnome, and adding
<CIA-3> tasksel: edubuntu-desktop-kde.
<cjwatson> hmm, I haven't done an oem-config desktop installation in a while. The language page is vertically hyooge
<cjwatson> need to reduce the vertical padding there a bit I think
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r617 trunk/debian/changelog: Evan's last commit fixes LP: #334281
<mathiaz> Hi - can  user-setup/password-weak be preseeded?
<cjwatson> mathiaz: not at present - the problem is that making it preseedable interferes with correct interactive behaviour
<cjwatson> mathiaz: I think I'll have to create a user-setup/allow-password-weak
<mathiaz> cjwatson: ok - I'll file a bug then. I have a workaround in my preseed setup though.
<mathiaz> cjwatson: ie I've just used a longer password and modified the sudoers file to not ask for password.
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-3> localechooser: cjwatson * r145 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog localechooser):
<CIA-3> localechooser: Don't add en_US.UTF-8 to the supported language pack set if the locale
<CIA-3> localechooser: is set to C; this is probably fine by people using the C locale, and it
<CIA-3> localechooser: means that lowmem installations avoid installing language-pack-en and
<CIA-3> localechooser: thereby calling localedef lots of times.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-26
<davmor2> cjwatson: should it be safe to test lvm got lots to test and not much time?
<cjwatson> davmor2: wouldn't mind a coherent idea of its current state
<cjwatson> it seemed to be working for me
<davmor2> cjwatson: wilko I'll run a quick test now
<davmor2> cjwatson: did you test on 32 or 64 bit?
<cjwatson> i386
<davmor2> right I'll try a 64bit then :)
<cjwatson> shouldn't think that alone will matter
<cjwatson> I know of the general problem that the LVM tools don't operate atomically, so quick successive operations may fail for one reason or another
<cjwatson> therefore, the difference between kvm and real hardware is more likely to be significant than the difference between i386 and amd64, IMO
<davmor2> cjwatson: I was thinking more along the lines of if i368 works for you and amd64 works for me then both are likely to work and be safe to test :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: sure, just saying that I wouldn't expect the architecture difference to be significant here. If i386 works for me but amd64 fails for you then the difference is much more likely to be due to some other factor, not the difference in architecture
<davmor2> cjwatson: fscking partitioner.  Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda2 -- Device or resource busy.  This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda2 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting.  Ignore or Cancel
<cjwatson> please don't reboot yet
<cjwatson> what was the previous state of this disk?
<davmor2> I'm not
<cjwatson> (your goal here is to show me how to reproduce this)
<davmor2> it had a standard whole drive install on
<cjwatson> ok, and what did you do in this installation pass?
<davmor2> encrypted LVM
<cjwatson> so all guided partitioning?
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> cjwatson: last page was the one about setting up lvm yes or no
<davmor2> click on yes and then got the warning
<cjwatson> click?
<davmor2> well hit tab
<cjwatson> I'm guessing you don't actually mean mouse-click in ubiquity since it doesn't have encrypted LVM support :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: It's twirly
<cjwatson> the failure's on the BLKPG_ADD_PARTITION ioctl, but I'm guessing that it's actually because a previous BLKPG_DEL_PARTITION failed
<cjwatson> can I get /var/log/partman quickly?
<davmor2> what was the ssh command to save some time
<cjwatson> hmm, would be nice to know what the error code from the ioctl was but libparted probably doesn't show that
<cjwatson> anna-install openssh-client-udeb
<cjwatson> scp /var/log/partman user@host:target-file-name
<cjwatson> exit code's probably EBUSY which would indicate another active overlapping partition
<cjwatson> I wonder if there's any way I can get a list of active partitions
<cjwatson> um, 'ls /sys/block/sda' maybe?
<cjwatson> only the sda* ones
<cjwatson> was this server or alternate?
<cjwatson> (it probably doesn't matter ...)
<davmor2> cjwatson: should be at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/partman1
<davmor2> sorry it's not it's http://www.davmor2.co.uk/partman need to clean up my server again
<davmor2> infact give me 2 ticks I'll wipe them both and reupload to be sure
<cjwatson> arr. unique ids :)
<davmor2> right it's definately the last link now
<davmor2> It's cause I'm always dropping them on my server and forget to clean up after :)
<cjwatson> oh, /dev/sda2 is the extended partition, ok
<cjwatson> (I was wondering why there were two primaries)
<cjwatson> is this definitely with the most current images?
<cjwatson> davmor2: if you can reproduce this on demand, one piece of information that would be amazingly useful, if a bit fiddly to set up, would be the output from a run of 'udevadm monitor' from the point just before you press enter on the final LVM setup question to a point after the failure
<cjwatson> davmor2: the reason I'm saying this is that it seems to me that the most likely cause for this bug is that we delete the partition and then sometimes udev is opening the disk to have a quick look at it before we add partitions
<cjwatson> let me see if I can reproduce it here ...
<davmor2> give me 5 mins and I'll re-run I'm just doing oem install on live on my other machine
<cjwatson> OEM GTK/KDE frontends are known broken in user-setup
<cjwatson> so you could skip that
<davmor2> D'oh
<davmor2> I thought that got fixed in a4
<davmor2> or was I just dreaming
<cjwatson> this problem was introduced after alpha 4
<davmor2> yes I remember now doesn't it say username invalid before you put one in
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> Evan fixed it in bzr but didn't upload ;-)
<cjwatson> didn't notice until it was a bit too late
<davmor2> I saw the bug on it
<davmor2> well you could always respin before I start testing :)
<cjwatson> I already checked with Steve, we decided to put this one in the errata
<tjaalton> looks like that lvm bug is the same as mine
<cjwatson> which lvm bug?
<tjaalton> bug 334278
<cjwatson> I'd really prefer to consider each one separately, anyway
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334278 in debian-installer "lvm: in-memory partition table not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334278
<cjwatson> that *is* your bug. which one are you saying is the same?
<tjaalton> ah :)
<tjaalton> the one davmor2 reported
<tjaalton> here
<cjwatson> so I agree that it looks similar but there are some differences: davmor2 started out with /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5 whereas you started out with /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<cjwatson> it could be that the same kind of change needs to be made in different places, or it could all be due to the one core bug
<tjaalton> it only depends on what you had on the disk
<cjwatson> until I've investigated further I simply won't know
<tjaalton> I get the same(ish) error when I try to install lvm on top of an old regular installation, or vice versa
<cjwatson> IMO it is best to understand and diagnose the bug, and *then* deal with duplicates :)
<tjaalton> sure
<cjwatson> but yes, there is definitely a pattern here
<cjwatson> it's my top thing to look at now
<tjaalton> probably not something for this alpha?
<cjwatson> not sure yet
<tjaalton> ok
<cjwatson> I'm inclined to say not provided that installations are at least sometimes possible ...
<cjwatson> though it's not going to make for a pretty release note
<tjaalton> heh :)
<cjwatson> hopefully I can reproduce it here; if not it's a race condition and I'm going to have to bang my head against a few walls
<davmor2> Meh cjwatson I just did the udevadm monitor hit yes and it's gone straight through to encryption password
<tjaalton> I guess the pattern is; regular -> lvm FAIL, lvm -> regular FAIL, regular -> regular OK
<cjwatson> davmor2: do you have the output of udevadm monitor, though?
<cjwatson> that confirms that it is a race condition
<tjaalton> but the last case might be successfull only because the layout is exactly the same
<cjwatson> the monitor output may still be useful
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes goes off the screen
<cjwatson> argh
<cjwatson> davmor2: redirect it to a file :-)
<cjwatson> udevadm monitor >monitor-output 2>&1
<davmor2> cjwatson: I was about to ask :) I'll re-run it
<cjwatson> sorry, suppose I should have said
<tjaalton> cjwatson: so not preseeding partman-auto/method, and running udevmonitor right before choosing the option?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: regular->LVM works for me; this is a race condition
<cjwatson> tjaalton: udevadm monitor, but yes
<cjwatson> hmm, interesting, the default answer for the guided size question fails for me
<tjaalton> cjwatson: but does the partition layout change for you when doing regular -> lvm?
<davmor2> cjwatson: I think I just got the same thing doing whole drive over the whole drive oem on the live system
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I'm reproducing davmor2's setup here, so I would imagine so
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I can't check because I just ran into bug 327348 AGAIN
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327348 in kvm "keep losing ability to type in guest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327348
<tjaalton> ugh
<davmor2> cjwatson: how do I get access to the output from udevadm now?  I'm used to just piping it to a file :)
<davmor2> ah got it:)
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/monitor-output
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm carrying on with the install now and I'll see if I can reproduce on the next install
<cjwatson> hmm. blast. longint2human's rounding is not quite what I wanted
<StevenK> cjwatson: I saw an issue with longint2human's display today, too
<StevenK> cjwatson: Lemme get the photo somewhere more accessable than an SD card and I'll throw you a URL
<StevenK> cjwatson: http://wedontsleep.org/~steven/IMG_2471.JPG
<cjwatson> oh, that's different
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r216 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog perform_recipe_by_lvm):
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: Cope with rounding errors in guided_size; if the value we convert back
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: from human-readable notation is in the round-off range at either end,
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: just use the appropriate extreme (LP: #334648).
<StevenK> Sure, but it's still a fun problem. :-)
<cjwatson> evand: ^- StevenK's bug seems like more your field, I'm not quite sure how ubiquity does that stuff these days
<StevenK> cjwatson: Oh, right. Unrelated to longint2human then, sorry. I guessed.
<evand> Yikes.  I'll look into that.
<StevenK> evand: Prod me if you want a proper bug filed.
<cjwatson> StevenK: well, could be related, who knows :)
<evand> StevenK: please do, just so I have something to track it with.
<cjwatson> though it seems more like some kind of order-of-magnitude bug; human2longint and longint2human have a small test suite now so I'm reasonably sure they don't have order-of-magnitude bugs
<StevenK> evand: Oh, there's a neat bug with the timezone selector, too. The cities don't line up with the picture, at least on my Q1 and Jax10.
<evand> Indeed, I suspect this is as the result of some change I've made to segmented_bar recently.
<cjwatson> cities> yes, AOL, I think somebody filed that ...
<StevenK> I didn't think Sydney was out to sea, but I'm not sure ...
<cjwatson> reproducible in kvm
<evand> indeed, very well aware of that one
<evand> bug 334284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334284 in ubiquity "ubuiqity OEM installer - TZ selection: London is not located in the UK but in mainland europe" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334284
 * StevenK subscribes himself to it
<cjwatson> davmor2: thanks, summoning Keybuk ...
<StevenK> evand: Bug filed.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Will this be a show stopper or just a testing stopper?
<cjwatson> I don't know
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> evand: remind me, did you have a patch for bug 287635 (which I think is basically a dup of bug 34974, btw)? if so now would be a good time for me to commit it upstream and then we won't have to worry about translations
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287635 in partman-partitioning "Poor wording on errors" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34974 in partman-partitioning ""Too large size" message a little terse" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34974
<evand> I might, let me dig through my branches quickly
<evand> cjwatson:  Apparently not.  Want me to write something up?
<cjwatson> evand: if you have time, sure
<evand> ok, will do.  I'll also dup to 34974 and attach it there.
<davmor2> cjwatson: I can confirm it works the other way too so with the lvm install in place you can't then do a whole drive install over the top of it :(
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r697 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/resize.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: Cope with rounding errors while asking for the new partition size; if
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: the value we convert back from human-readable notation is in the
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: round-off range at either end, just use the appropriate extreme.
<cjwatson> davmor2: ok, will need to wait for Keybuk to notice my /msg I think
<cjwatson> I can't reproduce it myself (although I believe it) and this is getting outside my expertise ...
<cjwatson> it sort of feels like a udev rule missing ACTION=="add|change" to me
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm well out of my depth :)
<evand> cjwatson: patch attached to 34974
 * davmor2 lunch for a bit can't do much else
<cjwatson> evand: multi-line Description: fields don't work that way
<cjwatson> evand: the first line is semantically separate from the short description; generally the first line should be thought of as a heading, not a sentence that might wrap
<cjwatson> evand: so the first line should typically be limited to 65 characters, and not usually end with a full stop
<evand> ah, indeed.  That completely slipped my mind
<evand> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/123280/ - better?
<cjwatson> definitely better, might make some minor rewordings but I'll need to look at the surrounding text for that; please do attach that to the bug
<evand> sure thing
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3066 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/segmented_bar.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Always return an integer from get_size as the calcuation could produce a
<CIA-3> ubiquity: float, and functions using the return value expect a number of bytes
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #334677).
<evand> hooray for poorly worded changelog descriptions
<evand> slightly confused, I though implicit conversion occurred there.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> Installer/FAQ> new page, feel free to add stuff
<evand> oo, very cool
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, booting degraded raid seems to have regressed
<kirkland> cjwatson: this is the first time i've tested it in jaunty
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/Screenshot.png
<cjwatson> kirkland: ... OK - are you going to fix it? :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm looking at it now
<cjwatson> it probably shouldn't be trying to resolve user/group names in the initramfs, to start with
<kirkland> cjwatson: keybuk suggested that it might be a kernel issue with the md driver
<kirkland> cjwatson: i was curious if anything changed with user/group in initramfs between intrepid/jaunty
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, confirmed, kernel bug
<kirkland> cjwatson: this is fixed by using 2.6.29rc6 vanilla kernel
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll binary search to find the kernel that fixes it
<kirkland> cjwatson: regarding your kvm keypress issue, is there a chance that the keys are registering in the vm, but just not being reflect to screen?
<kirkland> cjwatson: there's a couple of screen garbling issues that upstream is trying to fix;  i'm going to backport those as soon as they have them figured out
<cjwatson> kirkland: no chance at all
<cjwatson> kirkland: did you see my comment about it being clearly like a modifier key being held down?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes i did
<cjwatson> tty changes do register and the screen updates as normal
<cjwatson> and if I press Enter at the "would you like to start a busybox shell" prompt, that works
<kirkland> cjwatson: i've been working in vm's all morning and haven't reproduced this yet
<cjwatson> none of the symptoms suggest screen garbling in any way
<kirkland> cjwatson: is there a path i can use that will trigger this every time?
<cjwatson> I don't have anything consistent; it happens for me when detaching focus with Ctrl+Alt
<cjwatson> but only sometimes
<cjwatson> note that I also change virtual desktops with ctrl+alt+left, but (due to another problem) I generally move the mouse out of the kvm window before doing so
<cjwatson> (well, ctrl+alt+cursors)
<kirkland> cjwatson: sure
<kirkland> cjwatson: compiz on?  (just curious)
<kirkland> (mine's off)
<cjwatson> off
<cjwatson> this is one of those things that I can reproduce as long as I'm not paying attention to it ...
<cjwatson> could it be related to I/O? usually what seems to happen is that the installer's doing something time-consuming, so I switch away to check IRC or something, and then switch back and it's hung
<cjwatson> I notice, anecdotally, that it never happens unless I grab focus
<cjwatson> but sometimes I have to in order to press alt-f<thingy> without some bit of desktop furniture grabbing that keystroke
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, where "hung" = pressing keys, keys not registering, must drop to a virtual console, and back to reset and have good keyboard io again?
<cjwatson> *some* keys not registering, as I said before
<kirkland> okay, i'll keep an eye on it
<cjwatson> I may not have mentioned that in at least one context I saw ^] or something like that displayed after I pressed a key
<cjwatson> obviously only when the vt in use is in raw mode or whatever so that it does that rather than trying to interpret the key sequence
<cjwatson> the only way I know of to fix keyboard I/O is to kill the kvm and start again
<kirkland> cjwatson: out of curiosity, have you tested raid5 in jaunty?
<kirkland> cjwatson: mathiaz reported really slow performance in a kvm;  that's not wholly unexpected to me (parity + triple disk io)
<kirkland> cjwatson: but i was checking if anyone else has tried it (i'm doing it now)
<cjwatson> no, I haven't
<kirkland> k
<kirkland> cjwatson: can i put /boot on ext4?  does grub have the smarts?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> davmor2,tjaalton: can you try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/tmp/20090226/jaunty-server-i386.iso? it should rsync reasonably well against the current server image
<cjwatson> err, hmm, let me push that to mirrors first
<kirkland> cjwatson: fyi, raid5 install clean on jaunty ;-)
<cjwatson> davmor2,tjaalton: ok, that image is up now
<cjwatson> kirkland: cool. It's not something I test very often myself ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: agreed.  it takes 537 clicks in partman :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: seems to be syncing nicely :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: doing a whole install now if all goes well I'll try an lvm after
<tjaalton> cjwatson: first thing in the morning ;)
<davmor2> tjaalton: I'm going to be working for a bit anyway if it works for me you can confirm in the morning :)
<tjaalton> davmor2: great :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: first one worked starting second install now
<davmor2> kirkland: I know this isn't the place but is there any plan in the server team to switch off the ability to hit alt-ctrl-delete to reboot the machine by default?
<cjwatson> I recommend not changing that by default
<cjwatson> it's a very useful facility
<cjwatson> and the server has a much lower idiot factor than the desktop :-)
<cjwatson> (I include myself in the idiots who occasionally hit ctrl-alt-backspace on the desktop)
<cjwatson> anyway, you can configure it really easily in /etc/event.d/control-alt-delet
<cjwatson> e
<davmor2> cjwatson: I knew there would be a way, it's just I know some server installs do it by default and wondered if Ubuntu would be going down that path to :)
<kirkland> davmor2: not that i know of
<kirkland> davmor2: ie, i know of no initiative to change that default
<davmor2> kirkland: Ta just wondered as I'd done it to restart my test machine :)
<boingboing> hello! I have installed ubuntu 8.04 on my sata drive (partition sda2) and the boot loader on a USB pen (sdb) but when i try to boot from the grub on the pendrive it says: GRUB and doesn't load the system on the SATA HDD. can you help me?
<boingboing>  I need to create a GRUB to load my sda2 from my sdb (usb pen) please help me
<sergiobi> Hi all, i'm not sure to be in the correct room in order to ask my question... i can try... i hope U help me to redirect to the correct room ;)
<sergiobi> i'm using ubuntu 8.10 distro and i want to install kdiff
<davmor2> yes
<sergiobi> i've searched the application in my repository... but i didn't found them... :(
<sergiobi> do U know which is the correct repository?
<sergiobi> thx in advance ;)
<davmor2> hmm
<davmor2> sergiobi: I would try on #ubuntu or #kubuntu to be honest it looks like it should be in universe
<sergiobi> ok! i'll try!  thank U davmor2!
<cjwatson> sergiobi: indeed, this channel is more for initial installation of Ubuntu than for installation of further packages once you have Ubuntu installed
<mark> hi
<mark> what is the easiest fix if, in the installer, both grub and lilo report that there is no matching bios drive for the startup drive(s)?
<cjwatson> mark: what's the Linux device name?
<mark>  /dev/sdy and /dev/sdac
<cjwatson> the easiest workaround is probably to edit /target/boot/grub/device.map and then try again
<mark> ok, I will try that
<cjwatson> that sounds   /* The rest is SCSI disks.  */
<cjwatson>   for (i = 0; i < 16; i++)
 * cjwatson kicks grub
<mark> haha
<mark> you know how much fun doing partitioning in the ubuntu installer is on a box with 48 disks, over a 9600bps serial connection?
<mark> ;)
<cjwatson> I'm going to bet "not much"
<mark> I had to write a script to manage all the software raid partitions and lvm on top
<mark> it gets really confusing otherwise ;)
<cjwatson> wow, lilo has the exact same limitation, 16 disks
<mark> anyway, lilo also didn't inst...
<mark> ah that would be why :)
<mark> should I... open a launchpad bug for this? :)
<cjwatson> I guess the expansion to 256 disks is more recent than either
<cjwatson> definitely!
<cjwatson> this shouldn't be hard
<mark> I guess yesterday I was lucky with a slightly different model server, which used /dev/sda and /dev/sdi
<cjwatson> I'm going to bed now, but will be happy to sort this out
<mark> thanks :)
<mark> sleep well
<cjwatson> "Ubuntu now supports installation on machines with up to 256 disks"
<mark> i'll file a bug
<cjwatson> I can get that past management I'm sure ;)
<mark> it sounds like it ;)
<davmor2> cjwatson: tell them google need it :D
<mark> wikimedia needs it too
<mark> and I think canonical was quite happy with that too ;)
<cjwatson> oh yes
<cjwatson> I think partman supports this OK, but would want to check for random limitations there
<cjwatson> it certainly supports above sdz
<mark> yes it does
<mark> these boxes have 48 disks, and with different boot drives it works fine
<cjwatson> but this is the sort of thing where you might find a random limit somewhere just because hardly anyone needs this
<mark> indeed
<mark> I was just trying to remove all traces of solaris on these boxes...
<cjwatson> looks like libparted is agnostic about this. good
<mark> hmm what package should I report the bug on?
<cjwatson> well, it has stupid code that looks at hd[a-h] and sd[a-f]; but that's ok because it looks through /sys/block/ anyway
<cjwatson> mark: I'd recommend one bug with three tasks, one on each of lilo, grub, and grub2
<cjwatson> mark: i.e. pick one of those for the initial bug report, then "Also affects distribution" and select each of the others in turn
<mark> ok
<cjwatson> please also assign it to me so that it doesn't fall off
<cjwatson> and to deter bug triagers from doing the wrong thing overnight :-)
<cjwatson> perhaps say that I asked you to file the bug
<mark> ok
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 328097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328097 in partman-auto "preseeding partitionning isn't working anymore hardy 8.04.2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328097
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-27
<CIA-3> localechooser: cjwatson * r146 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.09ubuntu2
<cjwatson> stgraber: thanks, but he added set -x to the wrong script. See my comment
<shtylman> ooo... that evil thing that takes 10000 million years to generate templates!
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r698 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu4
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r217 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 32ubuntu4
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1397 ubuntu/debian/changelog: correct changelog
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1398 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu15
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r160 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> user-setup: user-setup/password-weak can't be preseeded since that would interfere
<CIA-3> user-setup: with correct interactive behaviour, but create
<CIA-3> user-setup: user-setup/allow-password-weak which can.
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r161 ubuntu/debian/user-setup-udeb.templates: move template to live with the other preseedable-only templates
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r162 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> user-setup: Rename passwd/allow-password-empty to user-setup/allow-password-empty,
<CIA-3> user-setup: for consistency with user-setup/password-empty. Provide compatibility
<CIA-3> user-setup: with the old name for one release.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3067 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Cope with renaming of passwd/allow-password-empty to
<CIA-3> ubiquity: user-setup/allow-password-empty in user-setup 1.23ubuntu14.
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r163 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu14
<TheMuso> someone's up early. :)
<cjwatson> yeah, have a cough and couldn't sleep
<StevenK> cjwatson: I hate it when that happens. :-(
<TheMuso> Ah that sucks.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3068 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/mythbuntu_install.py): Remove dead AdditionalDrivers code
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r668 ubuntu/ (14 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.66
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r669 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.66ubuntu1
<tjaalton> cjwatson: trying the iso now, but I'd like to use our preseed-file as well. fetching it fails, because the installer messes up the url somehow
<tjaalton> it adds "BOOT_IMAGE=/install/vmlinuz" to the url :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: but is it the new udev that should fix the issues with partman?
<cjwatson> I think it ought to, yes. I don't think I changed the installer in any other way
<tjaalton> but it'd need a rebuild of d-i to generate a netboot image I could use?
<cjwatson> I can build you a netboot image
<tjaalton> thanks!
<mark> cjwatson: did you see the > 16 disks bug? no idea how to assign it to you, but I subscribed you
<cjwatson> I have it now, thanks
<cjwatson> tjaalton: which netboot files do you normally use?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: just the tarball, in this case amd64
<tjaalton> netboot.tar.gz
<cjwatson> oh, um, not sure I can easily do amd64
<cjwatson> give me a bit, then, I'll see
<tjaalton> 32bit is fine
<tjaalton> just need to edit the pxeboot file
<tjaalton> no biggie
<cjwatson> tjaalton: ok, amd64 turns out to be more painful than I'd like ... http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/netboot.tar.gz is an i386 build
<cjwatson> tjaalton: if you want amd64, build udev with http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=commitdiff;h=3d3a0a709a38805259fe07240c3ca47a120dd5d6 applied, copy the resulting udev-udeb into d-i's build/localudebs/, and 'fakeroot make rebuild_netboot' in the build/ directory
<tjaalton> cjwatson: thanks, trying the image now
<tjaalton> hmm, still fails to remove the old logical volumes
<davmor2> tjaalton: you still having issues?
<tjaalton> yes
<cjwatson> ok, that could be another problem I do know about
<cjwatson> the LVM tools aren't really atomic in several ways
<tjaalton> I'm trying to install lvm on a clean disk now
<cjwatson> when you run 'vgchange -a n ubuntu && vgremove ubuntu', vgchange only tells the kernel to deactivate the logical volumes, but doesn't actually wait until userspace has finished doing so
<cjwatson> and, with the current architecture, if you made it try to wait, it would deadlock
<tjaalton> oh..
<cjwatson> so I plan to stick some udevadm settle calls into the installer to work around this
<cjwatson> I've had a couple of long conversations with Scott about this over the last few days, and I understand the problem much better now
<davmor2> tjaalton: I've come on to late what are trying do install over an lvm install?
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123706/ applied to /lib/partman/lib/lvm-base.sh is something like what I plan to do
<tjaalton> davmor2: hmm, sorry I don't follow?
<tjaalton> trying to install lvm on a clean disk now complains that the volume group name is already in use
 * cjwatson hands davmor2 some punctuation :-)
<cjwatson> how clean?
<tjaalton> I deleted the partitions before rebooting
<cjwatson> I wonder if LVM metadata was left around in the old partitions
<cjwatson> I suspect we need to be better about cleaning that out when creating new partitions
<tjaalton> I'll try harder :)
<tjaalton> bad fdisk.. nothing like on tru64
<cjwatson> hmm, so the difficulty is a layering one
<cjwatson> we don't want to clear out LVM metadata unconditionally, only when the PV partitions are newly-created
<tjaalton> I tried the iso without any preseeding, and then it succeeded in installing on a clean disk
<tjaalton> so..
<tjaalton> one note about the succeeded partitioning; it showed the maximum size of the vg, and when I chose it I got an error message saying that there's not enough space
<tjaalton> so I had to change the value
<cjwatson> that's fixed
<tjaalton> nice
<cjwatson> bug 334648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334648 in partman-auto-lvm "Install fails when choosing a size equals to the max size" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334648
<tjaalton> ah
<cjwatson> was a rounding error, didn't happen to me in initial testing because in my test it rounded down rather than up
<evand> bug 330979 is perplexing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330979 in ubiquity "install stops crc error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330979
<evand> cjwatson: do you recall why we decided to filter all disks with mounted partitions from parted_devices rather than just /cdrom?
<evand> It seems to be creating a headache for a number of users, and I'm wondering if we should try to unmount the partitions in question, then try again, or filter less out.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r995 intrepid-proposed/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-13 kernels.
<cjwatson> evand: because if any partition is mounted on a disk then you can't tell the kernel to reread its partition table. We added partman/filter_mounted so that they can control it
<evand> oh, of course
<cjwatson> I think this is a bit of a lose-lose situation
<cjwatson> 330979> astonishingly bad bug triage there
<evand> Ugly, but perhaps a dialog warning them that they wont see the following disks because they have mounted partitions
<cjwatson> "this bug has some similarity to <completely different bug>"
<evand> lol
<cjwatson> or a question asking them whether they want to unmount those partitions or not; of course they may have documents open on them ...
<cjwatson> feels like perhaps the sort of thing that should be done in ubiquity rather than partman-base
<cjwatson> in d-i it's much less likely that partitions will be mounted
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> no objection to ameliorating the lose-lose on either side of course :-)
<cjwatson> oh god must kill management-speak
<davmor2> hmm confirming a bug without reproducing it genius :)
<evand> haha, old job titles die hard?
<davmor2> cjwatson: out of curiosity why has lvm become such a bummer
<cjwatson> davmor2: udev has got faster and so the lvm race conditions become more obvious
<cjwatson> or possibly slower. but at any rate perturbed it enough that more people happen to encounter it. :-)
<davmor2> :) Okay
<cjwatson> evand: bug 292159: last week you said you'd work on it "next week"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292159 in linux "MASTER update-initramfs is disabled since running on a live CD but it is running from a flash drive. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292159
<evand> argh, indeed.  I'll get on it in a few minutes.  I'm just in the process of putting our previous discussion in a bug report and discussing changes to usb-creator with a contributor.
<evand> but I'll make it my top priority today
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r996 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu28
<davmor2> evand: Just to let you know that in ubiquity now everytime you do a guided - whole drive install you get the  m-a page and says it can't find an os to copy from.
<evand> some day I will make time to work on that mess of code.
<evand> but that bug is one I will fix this release
<evand> it's part of the jaunty-ubiquity-usability specification
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r79 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/usbcreator.glade):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: "Note that using GTK_WIN_POS_CENTER_ALWAYS is almost always a bad idea."
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Place the window in the center, don't keep it centered. Thanks Eric
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Butler.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r80 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Set the title property of the labels after creating WrapLabels, not
<CIA-3> usb-creator: before. Thanks Eric Butler.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r81 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): Point Vcs-Bzr in the control file to the proper location.
<evand> Hrm, cjwatson what are your thoughts on having a separate usb-creator icon?  You expressed concern that using the ubiquity icon might lead to confusion, and I'm about to ask Ken if he's willing to create one, should he find some free time, but I wanted to make sure it's something desired by more than just me.
<cjwatson> seems sensible for separate programs to have separate icons
<evand> ok, thanks for the input
<cjwatson> doesn't seem hugely critical though
<evand> of course
<cjwatson> evand: when you were doing the language_iconview change for oem-config, did you ever figure out why the vertical spacing between cells is so big?
<cjwatson> evand: it results in a very tall window, and looks kind of silly on subsequent screens because their contents gets stuck in the middle of this tall window
<evand> I think my notes for that are long gone.  But I suspect if I did get to the bottom of it, I would have made the change.  Unfortunately as I believe you've pointed out as well, the iconview is quite inflexible.
<evand> There are some alternative box packing widgets (either in libview or medsphere), but that seemed to be the cleanest approach.
<cjwatson> it seems to just use a cellrenderertext, but I can't quite unpick the twisty mazes of code involved
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r82 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Call dd with the correct arguments (LP: #331327). Thanks Martin Pitt!
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r83 usb-creator/debian/control: Update Vcs-Bzr to the usb-creator-hackers team.
<evand> ugh, I can't reuse the ubuntu-installer list as a contact address for usb-creator in LP
<mgariepy> hi
<stgraber> cjwatson: mgariepy is the one doing the preseeds test
<mgariepy> cjwatson : i did try to set -x in /bin/perfrom_recipe but it doesn't log anything
<cjwatson> mgariepy: hmm. could you perhaps try putting set -x in /lib/partman/display.d/10initial_auto, /bin/autopartition, and /bin/perform_recipe?
<cjwatson> hopefully that should cover it - sorry for having to go round a couple of times
<mgariepy> no problem
<cjwatson> mgariepy: or, actually, why not save time and just put set -x at the top of /lib/partman/lib/base.sh
<cjwatson> will produce honkingly enormous amounts of output
<cjwatson> but the stuff I need should be in there somewhere :-)
<mgariepy> ok i'll put it in base.sh :)
<mgariepy> cjwatson, just uploaded the 15 000 lines syslog :) enjoy
<cjwatson> heh
<mgariepy> cjwatson, if you need any more test, just ask  hehe
<cjwatson> ok, will do; I'm expecting a visitor shortly so may be out for a bit
<mgariepy> i'll be around for a while
<cjwatson> this looks like it has the necessary bits though, at a first glance
 * cjwatson stuffs it into vim rather than a browser
<davmor2> evand: Re icon just usb stick above a cd :)
<cjwatson> mgariepy: aha
<cjwatson> mgariepy: you have an invisible trailing space on this line:
<cjwatson>                       mountpoint{ / }                         \
<cjwatson> mgariepy: the backslash has to be the very last character on the line, with no space after it
<evand> davmor2: :)
<davmor2> evand: you know it makes sense :)
<mgariepy> ho
<stgraber> cjwatson: trying without it now ...
<mgariepy> but the preseed file was working fine before 8.04.2
<cjwatson> mgariepy: are you sure it wasn't edited in any way? this is the sort of thing that can easily creep in by accident
<cjwatson> I'm pretty certain that none of the preseed-file handling code changed in 8.04.x, and this is right at the bottom level
<mgariepy> yeah, the preseed file is in subversion ""r1196 | mgariepy | 2008-08-14 18:22:44 -0400 (Thu, 14 Aug 2008) | 1 line""
<cjwatson> well, I'm not sure what could have caused it to work, then, but I know it's broken as-is :-)
<mgariepy> plus i had like 35 server isntall with it :)
<cjwatson> that's definitely the thing causing the failure - you can see it stopping there in the trace
<mgariepy> but it's working now, w'll just have to be more carefull when editing preseed. :)
<mgariepy> thanks
<mgariepy> cjwatson, what does we do with the bug ?
<stgraber> should we consider that a regression from previous d-i where it used to parse the file and just ignore trailing spaces or was that a parser bug that it used to work ?
<cr3_> I have the lvm options in a preseed partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm, device_remove_md and confirm. yet, my installation stalled on a bluescreen with this in the logs: Logical volume "LogVol00" successfully removed, Can't remove open logical volume "LogVol01", 0 logical volume(s) in volume group "VolGroup00" now active
<cr3_> should I report a bug about this or might there be a problem with my preseed?
<davmor2> cr3_: I hate to say this incase I'm wrong but there is a races issue with lvm cjwatson can fill you in more :)
<cr3_> davmor2: if it's a known issue, I won't generate more noise by reporting another bug about it. I'll wait for cjwatson's view on the issue
<fader> cjwatson: ping
<fader> cjwatson: I'm getting an error when running some server installs about the partition being busy.  It seems to clear up if I try it a second time, but this obviously makes running installs through cron problematic.  (Error message to follow)
<fader> Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 -- Device or resource busy.  This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting.
<fader> cr3 suggested I ask you if you knew a workaround...
<cr3_> ... or if this was a known issue :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: I am finding it really tough to credit the claim that it worked in 8.04/8.04.1 given that the preseed package literally has not changed at all
<cjwatson> stgraber: and given that, to the best of my knowledge, your file should *never* have worked as-is
<cjwatson> I honestly think the best answer is to fix the file and move on :)
<cjwatson> cr3_,fader: both your problems are part of a general set of bugs being investigated, and that indeed were mentioned in the alpha 5 release notes
<cr3_> cjwatson: ack, thanks for the reminder about the release notes!
<cjwatson> fader: for a server installation, I would appreciate it if you could try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/tmp/20090226/jaunty-server-i386.iso
<cjwatson> that rolls in a udev change from upstream
<fader> cjwatson: Will do.  Specifically the -i386 image or will -amd64 work as well?
<cjwatson> I am aware that this doesn't fix all the LVM-related bugs
<cjwatson> fader: it was built by hand, so I only have i386, sorry
<cjwatson> anyway, there should be no need to report a bug; we found out about this before alpha 5 but there wasn't really a way to fix this without significant risk of making things worse
<fader> cjwatson: Okay, no problem... I'll grab i386.  It's not 100% reproducible so I can only really verify its presence if it happens again
<cjwatson> yes, it's a (set of) race condition(s)
<cjwatson> there are two fixes in progress:
<cjwatson> 1) make udev remove inotify watches when devices are removed (udev 139-1 includes this)
<cjwatson> 2) change parts of the installer that call the LVM tools to call udevadm settle in between
<fader> Cool.  I won't file any bugs and I can live with rerunning failed tests by hand for a while.  Thanks, cjwatson :)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1055 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-3> debian-installer: No-change rebuild to pick up new components (particularly udev with the
<CIA-3> debian-installer: inotify-watch-on-device-remove fix, and debian-installer-utils with
<CIA-3> debian-installer: update-dev --settle).
<mgariepy> cjwatson, i'll have to make another test monday, the install i was using wasn't using partitionning. :
<cjwatson> stgraber,mgariepy: in other words, it is my belief that the file *should* never have worked, even if it accidentally did, which makes it difficult for me to consider it as a regression
<mgariepy> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<mgariepy> d-i partman-auto/method string regular
<mgariepy> d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<mgariepy> d-i partman/confirm_write_new_label boolean true
<mgariepy> d-i partman/choose_partition select finish
<mgariepy> d-i partman/confirm boolean true
<mgariepy> that's the partitioning i was originaly using.
<mgariepy> and i assure you that it was working, i'll have more info moday
<cjwatson> *that* will work
<cjwatson> no continuation lines in there
<mgariepy> monday
<cjwatson> it's exclusively the continuation line stuff that broke, AFAICS
<cjwatson> the semantics are the same as in C
<cjwatson> where you have the same property - backslash-space-newline is different from backslash-newline
<mgariepy> i'll test and post on the bug monday for more information.
<mgariepy> if it's not working, should i set -x in base.sh too ?
<cjwatson> yeah
<mgariepy> ok :)
<cjwatson> probably the quickest way
<mgariepy> the quickest way with like 15000 lines hehe
<cjwatson> yeah, but consider the round-trip time :)
<mgariepy> yeah
<cjwatson> it's vast overkill for me, certainly - I have to wade through for the few bits I need - but it's good to be pretty much guaranteed success
<mgariepy> well i'm leaving irc now :) cya
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<mgariepy> have a nice weekend
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1056 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu22
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r84 usb-creator/ (Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Move the addition of usb-creator.desktop.in to POTFILES.in to the build
<CIA-3> usb-creator: script.
<evand> having an interesting time trying to get a new initrd to not cause a kernel panic, but will hopefully have a solution soon
<MountainX> hi-what is the best channel for help installing ubuntu?
<MountainX> after I install Ubuntu (8.10, alternate CD 64 bit) on a computer with 5 HDD's, and reboot at the end, the computer fails to boot (black screen, blinking cursor, no message). I think it is looking in the wrong place for the /boot partition. What is the correct way to install a boot partition that isn't on (hd0,0)?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-28
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r74 trunk/ (13 files in 6 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> wubi: * Added installation directory as one of the isolist.ini settings
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed unhandled exception message, which wasn't showing properly
<CIA-3> wubi: * Extract ISO from CD instead of copying the files (the latter
<CIA-3> wubi:  approach is blocked by #243105)
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed target drive selection in CD-boot helper mode, which wasn't
<CIA-3> wubi:  checking available free space
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r75 trunk/ (11 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Updated Wubi Icon
<CIA-3> wubi: * Added UI support for Windows themes (LP: #325207)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3069 ubiquity/ (8 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: merge w/ mythbuntu-ubiquity:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  * Create a SQL, Mythweb & VNC password based on your initial user password.
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  * Make the extra passwords page only show up if selecting when not
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  selecting an install that includes a master backend role
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r76 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed uninstaller, that was not being shown when launched by another
<CIA-3> wubi:  Wubi instance
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed show-info, it was using an incorrect distro instance for the
<CIA-3> wubi:  URL
<CIA-3> wubi: superm1 * r77 wubi/data/preseed.mythbuntu: drop more options from mythbuntu preseed that have been removed in ubiquity trunk
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-01
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r618 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: localechooser 2.09ubuntu2,
<CIA-3> oem-config: user-setup 1.23ubuntu14.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r619 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.7
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-01
<ev> persia: thanks for the heads up, I'll keep an eye on that thread
<ev> michaelforrest: do you have a few minutes today to clarify exactly what you need in terms of the size of the installer window in Lucid?  I'm in the office, for what it's worth.
<ev> I've managed to shrink the window down quite a bit, but there are a few caveats
<michaelforrest> ev: absolutely
<michaelforrest> come and find me whenever
<ev> good deal
<persia> ev: You might just want to catch Anzenketh in #ubuntu-bugs to plan the best strategy, depending.  Threads have a way of solidifying :)
<ev> persia: good call :)
<ev> persia: while I have you here, what's the smallest resolution that you guys need ubiquity to work on?
<persia> Um, hrm.
<persia> I don't have a good answer.
<persia> I'd personally like 640x480, but that's not realistic.
<persia> There are still some 800x480 devices being manufactured, and I'd say that's a more reasonable absolute smallest.
<persia> But there's 4.8" 1024x600 screens available, so I'd like to hope that smaller stuff becomes less common, or more specialised.
<persia> To sum up:
<persia> If you'd like to enable running ubiquity on the N900 (or similar devices), we need 800x480.
<ev> okay, big thanks for clearing that up
<persia> If you want to run on the new generation of handhelds, 1024x600 is probably sufficiently low res.
<persia> (unless manufacturers go for "cheap" over "useful" again)
<ev> michaelforrest: is now a good time to swing by?
<michaelforrest> ev sure
<ev> ncdjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjkkkjkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<ev> whhops
<ev> whoops*
<ev> cjwatson: given that we're going with the "boot straight into ubiquity and let it deal with creating a try/install page" for lucid+1, is the greeter stuff (specifically the design and artwork for it) still a priority for you?
<cjwatson> no
<ev> it came up in discussion with michaelforrest
<ev> okay cool
<cjwatson> I actually want to do this for lucid if possible
<cjwatson> and am still tracking it in the release meetings and such
<cjwatson> if nothing else because Mark announced it for lucid :P
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: oh god. what ?
<cjwatson> I have been enormously clear about this in e-mail
<cjwatson> I cannot believe that it is a surprise
<cjwatson> I also don't think it matters to you guys since we have the bits we need to do it now :)
<michaelforrest> I didn't know Mark had announced something
<michaelforrest> I thought it was still a 'nice-to-have'
<cjwatson> at the platform briefing at UDS
<cjwatson> it was practically the very first thing in his presentation
<cjwatson> there's a reason this spec is Essential ...
<cjwatson> and why I've been desperately trying to get styling information from people for months
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3853 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * The timezone is perfectly usable at half its width and height, so
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  only request that. This also means we're not trying to guess how
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  much space we can reasonably take up with the map, but rather
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  letting the rest of the interface determine the width and height of
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  the installer window.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * If the screen resolution is particularly low (< 600px height), allow
<persia> \o/
<ev> still more work to do there on the partitioner so it works reasonably well at 640x480
<persia> Is it a horizontal issue, or a vertical issue?
<ev> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/try_or_install2.png <- about to implement that for lucid, per michaelforrest's request, and with the workflow we've discussed.  Any massive objections? :)
<ev> persia: vertical
 * ev shakes his fist at the segmentedbars
<ev> fixable though
<cjwatson> ev: gosh, you beat me to it, I thought I was going to end up doing that :)
<cjwatson> ev: slight UI glitch in the "release notes" link, but overall looks fine to me - can we make sure that this workflow only appears when you're booting with maybe-ubiquity (or some similar switch) though?
<cjwatson> it would be weird for it to appear if (for example) you use the icon on the live CD desktop
<ev> cjwatson: indeed, that's the plan :)
<ev> just awaiting sign off from boss^3
<ogra> hugo ? :)
<ogra> hmm, oem-config still doesnt remove itself on my rootstock install
<ogra> seems it exits with:
<ogra> debconf (developer): <-- PROGRESS INFO ubiquity/install/hardware
<ogra> Can't call method "info" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd.pm line 142, <GEN0> line 315.
<persia> Does ubiquity/install/hardware appear in your debconf db?
<ogra> persia, i dont touch the debconf db at all
<ogra> mainly what i do is run debootstrap and install oem-config in that
<persia> Understood.  And it ought be there if ubiquity is installed.  I'm just curious if it's present in your local environment when you encounter the issue.
<ogra> touch /var/lib/oem-config/run and that it
<ogra> *thats
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3854 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix choose_partition thawing to handle free space at the end of
<CIA-3> ubiquity: update_partitions (LP: #527848).
<ogra> well, i see it in the ubiquity template file
<ogra> so i would assume its there
 * persia grabs trunk ubiquity thinking that this may solve the partman-uboot bug that has been confusing for the past few days
<ogra> root@osiris:/# echo get ubiquity/install/hardware | debconf-communicate
<ogra> 0
<persia> Can you call INFO on it?
<ogra> root@osiris:/# echo info ubiquity/install/hardware | debconf-communicate
<ogra> 0
<persia> Hrm.  Nothing else comes to mind offhand.  Logs might help (or maybe someone who knows more has an idea).
<ogra> well, the above is all thet is in the logs
<ogra> *that
<ogra> the rest looks normal
<ogra> i wonder if its caused by hw-detect
<cjwatson> err - INFO != PROGRESS INFO
<cjwatson> (and you won't be able to call PROGRESS INFO on its own via d-c anyway ...)
<cjwatson> persia: what's up with partman-uboot?
<ogra> hmm, i see in syslog that it tries to install usbutils
<ogra> which it cant because there is no network setup
<cjwatson> this all sounds pretty unrelated
<cjwatson> ogra: can I see the debug log?
<ogra> yeah, i just noticed it has the same timestamp ...
<ogra> yup, one sec
<ogra> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/oem-config.log
<persia> cjwatson: It keeps selecting "dummy__________dummy" as the preferred partition, causing error 141 with choose_partition//do_option
<michaelforrest> ev - we are go on the installer first screen - mark just wants to make the "If you have internet access…" bit only show if there's network. Reworded as "You may wish to…".
<cjwatson> persia: could I see the full logs, please?
<persia> cjwatson: So I'm guessing that it was a space (which may be why I had trouble tracking), and want to test your most recent fix.
<ogra> and http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/syslog
<cjwatson> persia: it's certainly in the category that *might* have been fixed, but I could tell you for sure given a debug log
<cjwatson> ogra: ok, so the problem is that nested progress bars don't work outside debconffilter
<persia> cjwatson: I'd have to construct one (rebooted over the weekend, and scrapped the virtual machine).  Do you especially want it, or do you see a reason I shouldn't pull trunk to keep debugging?
<ogra> wow
<cjwatson> it has nothing to do with that particular template name
<ogra> what does indicate that ?
<cjwatson> persia: if you don't have it conveniently to hand, you might as well use trunk, sure
 * persia would otherwise merge patches to ubiquity, and start installs again tomorrow.
<cjwatson> ogra: PROGRESS STOP followed by PROGRESS <anything> failing
<ogra> ah
<cjwatson> ogra: this is complicated to fix - could you file a bug, please?
<ogra> yep, do you want both logs ?
<cjwatson> sure
<ogra> ok
<ogra> bug 530027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530027 in ubiquity "nested progress bars don't work outside debconffilter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530027
<ev> michaelforrest: AWESOME
<ev> working on it now
<ev> michaelforrest: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/thinner-partition-bars.png - does that look okay?
<cjwatson> 14:06 <cjwatson> didrocks: the point of casper's ubiquity-hooks is specifically to reproduce things that are done by casper at live CD boot time, and need to be repeated after installation
<cjwatson> 14:08 <cjwatson> didrocks: accessibility is there because casper does accessibility stuff at boot time
<cjwatson> 14:07 <cjwatson> it isn't meant to be a grab-bag of post-install scripts
<cjwatson> 14:08 <didrocks> cjwatson: there is already some hooks like that like accessibility, etc. ev told me to put the first version there (which works in live mode)
<cjwatson> 14:08 <cjwatson> didrocks: I don't think things should go in casper's ubiquity-hooks unless they're also done at boot time in casper
<cjwatson> 14:09 <cjwatson> otherwise the result is that we end up with code spread around between casper and ubiquity when it doesn't need to be
<cjwatson> 14:09 <cjwatson> you could install a ubiquity-hooks file in gnome-desktop if you want, but it might be better to just have it in ubiquity
<cjwatson> (from #ubuntu-devel)
<ev> ugh, I didn't tell him to put it in casper
<ev> I told him to look at the hooks in casper as examples
<cjwatson> heh, ok
<cjwatson> I said I was OK with either ubiquity or a hook in gnome-desktop
<cjwatson> if you have a strong preference for the latter, you should join #u-d and say :)
<ev> nope, I just agree that casper is the wrong place
<superm1> ev, michaelforrest  re http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/try_or_install2.png, should you really still be referring to it as from CD as a lot of people install from USB media these days instead?
<michaelforrest> I was hoping you'd make that dynamic actually ev
<michaelforrest> not that I said that!
<ev> will do
<ev> michaelforrest: just to clarify, you want the labels beneath the bars in the partitioner left-aligned rather than their present center-alignment, correct?
<michaelforrest> hm
<michaelforrest> can you show me?
<michaelforrest> ev^
<ev> yup, heading over
<CIA-3> netcfg: cjwatson * r640 ubuntu/debian/changelog: Rebuild against libiw30.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3855 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/segmented_bar.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Left-align the labels on the segmented_bars.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Make the segmented_bars narrower.
<cr3> is it just me or does the casper.log generated on lucid no longer seem to contain: Found label '...' containing the disk image information?
<cr3> I'm quite sure I recall that information existing before
<cr3> there's now /var/log/installer/media-info though
<CIA-3> netcfg: cjwatson * r641 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.51ubuntu2
<ev> hrm, are "USB" and "CD" universally accepted acronyms, or should they be translated to something?  Google is entirely unhelpful for such a query.
<cjwatson> ev: they get transliterated in at least (random sample) Chinese
<cjwatson> ev: see the cdrom-detect translations, for example
<ev> ah, damn, okay
<ev> thanks
<ev> so far: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-greeter.png - just need to fix one glaring bug.
<superm1> are you parsing the OS from .disk/info to populate that, so Kubuntu, Xubuntu etc will automatically have their text set properly?
<cjwatson> cool
<cjwatson> does that dialog expand if you have a reasonable amount of screen space available?
<ev> as in the space between the try section and the install section?
<ev> or in some other way?
<cjwatson> the whole window, it's smaller than it was, presumably due to your timezone changes
<cjwatson> I'm just making sure that it uses more screen space if you have it, otherwise it'll feel cramped
<cjwatson> while being smaller when there isn't so much space available
<ev> cjwatson: ah, a mistake in my previous commit.  Fixing now.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3856 ubiquity/ (gui/gtk/stepUserInfo.ui ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py): Fix r3853. Only use scrollbars on the user setup page when needed.
<ev> ^ fixed, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-02
<persia> heh.  There's a race condition on liveCD boot, so that some shells get the disclaimer, and some don't.
<persia> cjwatson: Just to confirm, rev 3854 did fix the issue we'd been seeing with partman-uboot
<cjwatson> persia: good, thanks
<ev> michaelforrest: any word from Amanda?
<michaelforrest> ev: I am struggling to get copy written and she seems to be to busy to talk face to face :(
<ev> yikes, okay
<michaelforrest> ev: ok I have a layout and I am now waiting for legal feedback.
<ev> hooray
<ogra> cjwatson, ev, what would you guys think about something that calls 'date -s "<date of image build>"' to casper (at least in cases where the system date is < builddate)
<ogra> its one date we know for sure and will fix a lot of the 01.01.1970 issues i guess
<cjwatson> ogra: I thought the intent was to put this somewhere central, like hwclock; I've discussed that with Keybuk before
<cjwatson> casper is the wrong place, since this problem is not confined to live CD booting; you can get the same thing if the PRAM battery on a Mac goes, for instance
<cjwatson> and, as discussed with Keybuk, using a date such as that of the image build is unhelpful.  What we should do is use a single known static date which is clearly wrong but at least valid; that way you can take one look at a bug report and say "aha, I know, your problem is *this*"
<cjwatson> the equivalent of 0xDEADBEEF in C code
<persia> cjwatson: The trick is that some stuff breaks if the system clock is older than the filesystem creation time, which means that 0xDEADBEEF either needs to be arbitrarily in the future, or that it doesn't matter if we do that.
<cjwatson> there are different degrees of breakage
<persia> True.
<Omahn> Has anyone else come across bug #530632 when upgrading 8.04 to 10.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530632 in initramfs-tools "Upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 fails on update-initramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530632
<ev> michaelforrest: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-greeter-2.png - does this look okay?  I realize the language list is a bit narrow, that's next on my list to fix.
<michaelforrest> ev: yeah that's cool, but definitely sort out the language list :)
<ev> will do
<persia> ev: Do feel free to use 800 horizontal pixels if you run into otherwise insoluable issues.
<michaelforrest> has the window got narrower?
 * persia is delighted with the shrinking ubiquity
<cjwatson> Omahn: we mostly only do initial installation here
<michaelforrest> ev: it would look a bit more balanced if the window was wider
<Omahn> cjwatson: No problem. That works fine ;-)
<ev> michaelforrest: okay, I'll see what I can do there
<ogra> cjwatson, ah, i didnt know you were on it already
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3857 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Set the width of the language selection treeview to the minimum
<CIA-3> ubiquity: required to fit the contents. Do not allow it to expand.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3858 ubiquity/ (10 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Move the greeter functionality into ubiquity itself, still
<CIA-3> ubiquity: accessible with the maybe-ubiquity boot option.
<cjwatson> I'm working on the corresponding gfxboot stuff
<ev> awesome
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3859 ubiquity/debian/changelog: LP bug reference for feature freeze exception request.
<cjwatson> everything done but drawing the access icon ...
<ogra> yay !
 * ogra sees oem-config-gtk finish for the first time in a rootstock image
<ogra> there is one ugly error message though about language packs not being installable (which is no wonder since i dont have NM in the image, so no network)
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: how does http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/initial-icon.png look to you, as a first cut of the boot screen?
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: I don't think it meets the remit of telling the user they can do something here
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: and the icon would definitely need to be smaller and monochrome
<cjwatson> do you have a suggestion?  I thought this was what we agreed the other day
<michaelforrest> yeah I wasn't 100% sure what you were envisioning but you seemed to have clarity so now I know what you were talking about doing
<michaelforrest> I think we will probably need to put some english text next to the icon
<cjwatson> boo
<michaelforrest> yeah, or just not have anything really
<persia> Is the icon parseable by a screen-reader?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> no screen reader will be running; this is the CD boot loader
<michaelforrest> so we were looking at doing [keyboard icon] = [accessibility icon]
 * persia isn't sure who it helps
<michaelforrest> but I got stuck trying to find a keyboard icon
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/initial-icon.png reload, smaller and grayscale, modulo image artifacts
<cjwatson> persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lucid/GfxbootUpdate
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: how do I get that people.canonical.com thing working?
<michaelforrest> is it chinstrap?
<cjwatson> no, the machine is currently called lillypilly
<cjwatson> https://wiki.canonical.com/MachineOverview, and ssh to people.canonical.com
<cjwatson> mkdir public_html
<cjwatson> and copy stuff there
<persia> Oh, if F5 works, then I suppose it doesn't matter
 * persia quiesces
<cjwatson> persia: pressing any key at this drops through to the previous style of boot screen
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: the one on Applications -> Preferences -> Keyboard maybe?  it's a little hard to see ...
<cjwatson> but it is sort of recognisable
<michaelforrest> yeah I think it'll have to be!
<michaelforrest> I'm doing a mockup quickly
<michaelforrest> if these damn adobe products will cooperate
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/initial-icon-keyboard.png - not brilliant
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/initial-icon-keyboard-bigger.png - maybe works better a little bigger?
<davmor2> cjwatson, ev:  Todays ubiq seems to be stuck at "looking for other operating systems" this is a whole drive install so there is only lucid on it.
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: I've emailed you
<michaelforrest> (http://assets.grimaceworks.com/boot-screen.png )
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: nifty; can I just extract that bar across the bottom and slam it into my image?
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: thanks - yeah if that's easiest
<cjwatson> no point in trying to reproduce it in code, I feel
<michaelforrest> I realigned the ubuntu logo too
<cjwatson> hmm, not sure about that
<michaelforrest> ideally it will be vertically centered in the black
<cjwatson> if you do that, the logo will have to be moved up when the full menu is displayed
<cjwatson> seems a bit awkward?
<michaelforrest> oh the damn full menu
<michaelforrest> I really don't mind that
<michaelforrest> because the full menu is not on the primary journey
<cjwatson> I do, 'cos I have to write the horrible horrible code to move it around ;-) but OK ...
<michaelforrest> obviously I want you to animate it into position and then fade in the menu l)
<cjwatson> die ;-)
<michaelforrest> mark says he wants it!
<michaelforrest> what can I do! ;)
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387145/ code so far
<michaelforrest> hope nobody comes out with 72bit and 128bit computing any time soon then...
<cjwatson> that bit?  that's legacy from suse, don't think it does anything on Ubuntu, I just haven't got round to removing it
<michaelforrest> anyway it looks like the sort of code I'd write ruby code to write for me rather than writing it directly :)
<cjwatson> that sounds even harder :)
<michaelforrest> but so much more maintainable
<michaelforrest> but I digress
<cjwatson> not really, this is a real special-purpose programming language
<cjwatson> it's not pretty, but I'm not sure writing a second-layer compiler for it would cause me to get things done any quicker :-)
<cjwatson> I suppose I can slice out a defined area of the background image and shift it down a bit
<persia> I believe Ubuntu can run on some Crusoe chips (at least old versions could) which were 256-bit internally.
<cjwatson> as a quick hack
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 530861  I don't know why this has just seeming stopped doing anything,  I'm hoping it's not a race condition again cause I know how much you like those :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530861 in ubiquity "Ubiquity has been looking for OS's for the last hour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530861
<cjwatson> davmor2: not having looked at the bug yet, it sounds like that blkid spin that's been reported
<cjwatson> davmor2: look at 'ps axf' - is blkid in there, somewhere under os-prober?
<cjwatson> unfortunately I can't reproduce it on my own systems or I'd have fixed it already :(
<davmor2> cjwatson: yeap
<davmor2> blkid -o value -s TYPE /dev/sda2
 * cjwatson sends it off to util-linux
<cjwatson> I guess I'll have to try to zen-debug that one
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll restart it after tea and see if I can reproduce if I can, I can always open up ssh again so you have access to a non working box
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: ok, reproduced your mockup
<cjwatson> davmor2: if you can reproduce it by simply running 'sudo blkid -o value -s TYPE /dev/sda2', could you leave it in that state?
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: committed; awaiting feature freeze exception
<cjwatson> thanks!
<cjwatson> ev: reassigned the closest associated work item from foundations-lucid-gfxboot-update to you
<ev> cool, thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: will do
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: amazing
<davmor2> cjwatson: just ran the blkid command and it exited after a second.  Retrying the install.  However I was overwriting vista before so if it works this time I'll drop vista back on and see if that is a factor
<cjwatson> hm
<davmor2> meh worked
<davmor2> cjwatson: should ureadahead be running on the CD?
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm assuming that ureadahead is similar to sreadahead that caused the nice race conditions in the installer for karmic
<davmor2> cjwatson: I can reproduce the issue installing over vista but now need to sod off.  2 things.  1 could it be because sda2 is in use by vista as a really partition and ubuntu as a logical? 2 I'll do it again tomorrow and hook up ssh properly for you.
<ev> yay, FFe granted
<ev> preparing an upload now
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3860 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<cjwatson> I'll do gfxboot-theme-ubuntu later this evening
<ev> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> (on the n900 now so it'd be tricky from here)
<ev> haha
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3861 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: netcfg 1.51ubuntu2,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partconf 1.32ubuntu1, partman-base 138ubuntu1.
<superm1> cjwatson, does all of the artwork in the ubuntu-cdimage branch still need to be updated for that change too then for stuff like xubuntu/mythbuntu/kubuntu?
<cjwatson> superm1: I don't think so, due to the way I did it
<superm1> cjwatson, cool :)
<superm1> although the kubuntu media probably won't want to be booting in maybe-ubiquity mode yet i'd suppose
<ev> I'll work on fixing that tomorrow
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3862 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.29
<cjwatson> superm1: yeah, was planning on enabling it image by image - my priorities are the Ubuntu ones, and it may even be that some of the others don't want it because of more complex boot menu requirements
<superm1> right, sounds sensible
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-03
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3863 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog): Raise permissions for misc.execute calls in bin/ubiquity.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3864 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): Don't allow oem-user-config and oem-config to both be enabled.
<ev> Doh.  In ripping out large parts of ubiquity-dm, I seem to have forgotten about setting the locale on ubiquity exit.  Fixing now.
<cjwatson> hmm, gfxboot is falling through to booting from the local disk on timeout from the splash screen.  that's wrong
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm going to try a kvm experiment if it works we could get to the bottom of the blkid issue without resorting to ssh :)
<cjwatson> ok
<davmor2> ev: is it know that today's installer at least in kvm is displaying no slides
<ev> davmor2: can you pastebin your syslog please?
<davmor2> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/387553
<ev> ah, I see what you mean (tested it myself)
<ev> bah
<davmor2> all you get is the grey right?
<davmor2> ev: I'll try it on hw for you after incase it's just a vm thing
<ev> I don't believe it is
<davmor2> meh install broken dpkg erroe
<davmor2> error even
<ev> seems to be the result of a recent change to webkit (1.1.21 works fine)
 * ev digs further
<davmor2> my bag on the dpkg error didn't make the / partition big enough
<ev> right, so the slideshow issue seems to be a security check that's failing.  Something is making the XMLHttpRequest think the request is coming from a different origin, or at least that what I gather from looking at the webkit source.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Yay blkid issue is reproducible in kvm.  install ubu manually create 3 primary partition one for /, /home and swap.  Then do an install over that one using whole drive.
<davmor2> done it twice and died both times
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<cjwatson> will try that later ...
<cjwatson> thanks!
<cjwatson> ev: we need to not show the intro screen in maybe-ubiquity mode, I think
<cjwatson> any way we can put the intro text alongside the "Install Ubuntu" text?  only up to beta of course
<ev> cjwatson: I had contemplated that but thought that, given that we're not in beta yet, we might want to show them that message still
<ev> ah, good thinking
<ev> will do
<cjwatson> there seems to be plenty of room
<ev> indeed there is
<cjwatson> I wonder if we might want to change the title too
<cjwatson> (from "Install")
<ev> indeed, suggestions?  "Welcome to Ubuntu 10.04"?
<ev> though repeating welcome seems a bit silly
<cjwatson> seems plausible-ish, not sure ...
<ev> michaelforrest: ?
<ev> oh, I think he went for lunch
<ev> well, either way, I'll sort it out
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> ev: oh, and at this point it will be worth putting the intro message somewhere where it can be translated :-)
<cjwatson> we could maybe get rid of the intro page entirely, at least for GTK, as it seems to fit on the language page now either way
<michaelforrest> hi. can't really make sense of this conversation..
<ev> cjwatson: yeah, definitely
<ev> michaelforrest: we're speaking of the first page that comes up when running the installer before beta, the one that says:
<ev> This is a pre-release of the Ubuntu live CD installer. It is not a final release; that will come with the final release of Ubuntu 10.04 in April 2010.
<ev> The installation process may resize or erase partitions on your hard disk. Be sure to <b>take a full backup of any valuable data</b> before running this program.
<michaelforrest> ok - I guess I don't really have an opinion about that screen since it doesn't go into the final thing anyway
<ev> sure, but what do you think the greeter should be titled?
<ev> it's currently "Install"
<mterry> ev, is startup disk creator working for you in lucid?
<ev> mterry: what issue are you having?
<mterry> ev, "Failed to install the bootloader"
<ev> mterry: can you pastebin your ~/.usbcreator.log?
<ev> and /root/.usbcreator.log (ugh, I need to fix that)
<mterry> ev, technical problems caused delay, but here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/387647/
<ev> ah, I think I see the problem
<ev> I see the problem
<ev> the partition is mounted when we try to set it as bootable in the partition table
<ev> which parted exited nonzero on, which triggers the exception
<ev> not sure how this ever worked before now
 * ev works on a fix
<mterry> ev, :)  thanks
<ev> mterry: if you need it to work *right now*, wrap popen(['/sbin/parted', parent, 'set', str(num), 'boot', 'on']) (in usb-creator-helper) in a try/except/pass clause.
<mterry> ev, thanks!
<crow_> hello can you help me with asus k50in lap top and ubuntu 10,04 alfa 3 i cant install OS
<ev> crow_: what's failing?
<crow_> First problem is I can not see GUI when I start Live CD. I solved that problem with F6 nomodeset. When I install Ubuntu and try start OS I got this
<crow_> I got a 6 desktops and I can fix that display is freez
<ev> I don't follow.  Are you implying that you were able to get to the installer and through it, you're just having issues post-install?  Or did the installer crash at some point?
<crow_> installer work if i boot live cd with F6 nomodeset
<crow_> when I finish installation and reboot I  cant enter in ubntu
<ev> crow_: I'm afraid we only deal with issues with the installer here.  However, you might want to make sure you have nomodeset on your kernel command line in grub by holding down shift when you start the computer.  Hit 'e' on the first entry, then add nomodeset at the end of the kernel line.
<crow_> ok thanks I try
<ev> crow_: I would suggest filing a bug against 'xorg' or 'linux' in launchpad, following the instructions at the bottom of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<ev> shtylman: apply to become an Ubuntu member already!
 * ev shakes his fist
<ev> :)
<shtylman> ev: yea yea... I know... im lazy :p
<shtylman> I need to catch one of those meeting times
<ev> you sure do
<davmor2> shtylman: just become a kubuntu-member
<shtylman> davmor2: yea... that still requires going to a meeting first :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3865 ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Move the alpha warning for the GTK+ frontend to the language page.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: It fits better there now that we have the greeter functionality.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3866 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py: slight refactoring on previous commit.
<shtylman> ev: the greeter you have... does the kde side need something similar?
<ev> shtylman: yes
<ev> shtylman: is that something you have time for?
<shtylman> ev: yea..I can tackle it this weekend
<ev> you rock
<shtylman> is it just a plugin?
<shtylman> how does it interface with everything else?
<ev> shtylman: it's part of ubi-language
<shtylman> ev: noted
<ev> shtylman: I have to unbreak it for oem-config, so watch out for those changes (will hopefully get to that tonight)
<shtylman> ev: k... I also need to figure out how you prevent the desktop from loading... if you do currently (from the screenshot it appears so)
<ev> shtylman: all of that is done by non-frontend-specific code
<shtylman> ev: cool
<ev> (the bottom of bin/ubiquity-dm if you're curious)
<shtylman> curious indeed :)
<superm1> ev, what else has to be unbroken for oem-config w/ it though?
<superm1> oem-config uses a different language page
<ev> superm1: it uses a different ui file, but not a different ubi-language.py
<ev> and the code I landed assumes some things from the regular ui file exist, and doesn't guard against that with a check for oem-config.
<superm1> oh this must be recent commits then related to the intro page stuff
<ev> (It was not my intention to upload it in this state; I only realized this morning that I had failed to do this everywhere)
<ev> yup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3867 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Push handling the progress bar when on the partitioning page
<CIA-3> ubiquity: properly into ubi-partman.
<ev> forgot I could do that so easily.  So lame
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3868 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Show the advanced partitioning page immediately, now that its
<CIA-3> ubiquity: progress is displayed in the window contents (LP: #336751).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3869 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py: Fix the oem-config language page with respect to the recent greeter and introduction changes.
<ev> bah, launchpad goes down right when I want to upload ubiquity to beat the freeze
<ev> what luck :-/
<ev> oh well, night
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-04
<persia> Could someone point me at a good doc for writing partman modules?  I think I understand what I want to do based on code inspection, but I'd rather avoid cargo-culting.
 * persia finds useful stuff in installer/doc/devel and retracts the request
<cjwatson> yes, that's the best I know (and the sgml doc there is in fact very detailed and pretty complete)
<cjwatson> albeit written in somewhat Slavic English :-)
<persia> heh
<persia> Seems like I'm going to have to play some games to make it make sense for non-block devices.
<cjwatson> did you talk to Per?
<cjwatson> he spent months on this in a GSoC project, we shouldn't waste time duplicating that
<persia> I haven't.  I'm just trying to find my way around now.
<persia> Oh cool.  That device happens to be one of my two test cases :)  Doesn't use the filesystem I want, but does provide 90% of the glue.  Thanks for the pointer.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3870 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.30
<superm1> i just realized that debcommit decided to stop making tags for me recently. is there some fancy switch that is supposed to do it now on lucid?
<macbuntu11> has anyone here installed on a macboook?
<TheMuso> macbuntu11: Yes. What version are you trying to install?
<TheMuso> I've had no problems since installing hardy on my early 2008 model MacBook Pro.
<macbuntu11> Themuso: 9.10, installing on macbook 2,1. When i try to load it from reFIT, it just keeps repeating GRUB in an infinite loop
<TheMuso> macbuntu11: have you synced the GPT and MBR tables?
<macbuntu11> TheMuso: Not really sure what you are talking about (noob to linux, not my first linux os though) Do you mean doing the partitioning tool on reFIT? I get an error when trying to run it.
<TheMuso> macbuntu11: When you boot, you get icons for OS X and linux. There is a line of icons underneath your OS icons. The second one on the left, i.e the one after the terminal screen icon syncs your tables.
<macbuntu11> Yes, that gives me an error
<TheMuso> What error do you get?
<macbuntu11> TheMuso: I'm likely going to just reinstall, just checking if there is a quick fix
<macbuntu11> hold on
<macbuntu11> TheMuso: Ah, just found it on the Ubuntu site "f you see the error "GPT partition of type 'Unknown' found, will not touch this disk" instead of the 'yes' prompt, follow the instructions in comment #6 of this thread and make sure to install gptsync_0.13-10 or higher. "
<TheMuso> macbuntu11: Ok, I've never got an error so this is new to me.
<macbuntu11> One more quick question, how do you remove the swap partitions in gparted? On mine, there is a lock next to it making it unable to be deleted
<TheMuso> macbuntu11: Never used gparted sorry, so don't know it enough to help.
<macbuntu11> TheMuso: Alright, thanks for your help
<TheMuso> macbuntu11: Welcome.
<ev> superm1: awesome, thanks for the upload!
<Omahn> Is it possible to resize an existing Windows install during a preseeded (netboot) install?
<Omahn> We already deploy to our servers over PXE and we're now looking at running dual boot Windows/Ubuntu desktop machines but we'll need to resize the existing Windows system during the install process.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3871 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Do not show the contents of the language page until the strings have
<CIA-3> ubiquity: been substituted and translated.
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hey sorry, remember I was talking to you about including certain xen modules in the 64bit installer initrd?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3872 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAdvanced.ui):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Ellipsize the advanced partitioner progress label so that it doesn't
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cause the window to expand. Ideally, we'd also right-align the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: spinner and left-aligned label, but that doesn't appear to be
<CIA-3> ubiquity: possible without a custom composite widget, and putting the spinner
<CIA-3> ubiquity: to the right of a right-aligned label looks ugly.
<ev> sometimes GTK+'s constraints can be annoying, though admittedly this is more me not wanting to have to write said-widget.
<cjwatson> dmarkey: yes
<dmarkey> What is the process to get the ball rolling on that again?
<cjwatson> dmarkey: at the moment I don't have a memory of what needs to be done
<cjwatson> oh, didn't I direct you to the kernel folks for that?
<cjwatson> the kernel packaging controls which modules go into which udeb; I can advise but can't make changes directly
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3873 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Fix the spacing on the console-setup page (LP: #528695).
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hmm, do you see any problem with including the modules?
<cjwatson> nope
 * cjwatson looks for the last conversation in his logs
<cjwatson> 23:49 <cjwatson> anyway, file a bug against the 'linux' package in Ubuntu asking for those to be added
<cjwatson> 23:49 <cjwatson> refer them to me for the details if you like
<cjwatson> did you file that bug?
<cjwatson> 23:49 <dmarkey_> oh, i'll do it tomorrow, bed time for me now
<cjwatson> 23:49 <cjwatson> from the arrangement in Debian, xen-blkfront goes in scsi-modules, xen-netfront in nic-modules, and netxen_nic in nic-extra-modules
<dmarkey> is it still possible to get into the next release?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> did you file that bug?
<dmarkey> nope
<dmarkey> doing it now
<cjwatson> thanks, let me know the bug number and I'll ack it
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3874 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<ev> michaelforrest: are the slides and new timezone map nearly ready?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3875 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.31
<ev> superm1: for what it's worth, tags are working for me
<dmarkey> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531883 in ubuntu "Include Xen Modules in 64bit install initrd" [Undecided,New]
<dmarkey> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hw-detect/+bug/304984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304984 in hw-detect "When using a customised xen kernel(xen modules), xen virtual disks are mis-detected" [Undecided,New]
<dmarkey> that can probably be close
<dmarkey> d
<michaelforrest> ev: I haven't had a chance to do that stuff :(
<michaelforrest> I could brief Dylan now that the brand has been launched though
<cjwatson> dmarkey: thanks.  I've moved the bug to the right place.
<cjwatson> dmarkey: I'd rather leave 304984 open until it's actively confirmed not to happen after these modules are aded
<cjwatson> *added
<cjwatson> but it's your bug, if you insist you can close it yourself
<ev> michaelforrest: please do.  Could you CC me on that email as well, please?
<dmarkey> cjwatson: cool, How would one get canonical to officially support ubuntu as a Xen guest
<cjwatson> you'd have to ask our support folks
<cjwatson> but making it work properly would be a fairly major component
<dmarkey> now that pygrub has grub2 support im hoping the next version will work OOTB
<michaelforrest> ev: where is dylan based?
<michaelforrest> is he in here?
<ev> Vancouver
<ev> and nope
<ev> I don't think he's on IRC during the day
<ev> https://edge.launchpad.net/~dylanmccall
<davmor2> cjwatson, were you able to look at that blkid issue?  only enquiring.
<cjwatson> not yet, sorry - have been working on the kernel for this console-setup bug
<cjwatson> it's a bit time-consuming
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> I'll check back next week
<dmarkey> cjwatson: you're from belfast?
<cjwatson> dmarkey: yep
<cjwatson> born and bred, left when I was 18
<dmarkey> cjwatson: aww why did you leave?
<dmarkey> not tough enough? :)
<cjwatson> dmarkey: university :)
<cjwatson> then settled down
<dmarkey> oh i see, well, if you're ever back home come down to monaghan for a pint
<cjwatson> my parents moved over too later on, so I'm not back often, but now and again ...
<cjwatson> ta :)
<superm1> ev, np, i saw you planned on doing one earlier but were out when LP came back to life
<ev> In need of a honest opinion.  Would a Mac frontend to usb-creator be a worthy Summer of Code project?  I wont be offended if you say no :)
<superm1> don't macs still require refit and what not though for actual install?
<ev> well, a more crackful idea would be to incorporate grub2's efi support as part of the project, but I'm not sure how well we support EFI just yet.
<persia> ev: When we did the usb-imagewriter code, I was specifically requested to write instructions for Mac.  I didn't end up getting a GUI, but rather just instructions to write dd, which the (few) users seemed happy to use.
<ev> but yes, without an EFI bootloader it would only be able to generate images for regular PCs, as legacy bootloaders don't work on USB on Mac.
<persia> (but that was for image creation: I doubt anyone tried to *install* Ubuntu MID on a Mac)
<cjwatson> I haven't actually tried grub2 efi yet; it's supposed to work
<cjwatson> I do have a machine over <- there but my wife keeps doing inconvenient things like actually using it ;-)
<ev> I have the iMac upstairs, I might just give it a try tonight
<Omahn> Is it possible to resize an existing Windows install during a preseeded (netboot) install?
<dmarkey> id imagine it'd be a bit risky, but im no authority
<Omahn> We're not worried about that, these will be fresh builds anyway so if anything goes wrong it doesn't matter.
<Omahn> I'm just wondering if it's possible by using a combination of parted and early_command.
<cjwatson> Omahn: you could do it manually with partman/early_command; there's no built-in preseeding for it
<cjwatson> the parted command has a command-line batch mode
<Omahn> cjwatson: Ah, is parted on the alternative iso?
<cjwatson> yeah; you might have to use anna/choose_modules=parted-udeb
<Omahn> cjwatson: That's what I'm missing, perfect.
<Omahn> cjwatson: 'No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.' <--- is that support in the parted-udeb that's missing NTFS support or do I need to pull in a further udeb?
<ev> hrm, how on earth did this user-setup code for ecryptfs-setup-swap ever work?  It checks for the existence of /target/dev/null, but that always exists as its in /rofs.
<Omahn> That was from: parted /dev/sda resize 1 32.3kB 29GB
<Omahn> Looking at the source it seems that use of parted for resizing filesystems is deprecated anyway.
<ev> ntfsresize
<ev> see lib/resize.sh in partman-partitioning
<cjwatson> ah, yeah, you might need to do it by steam
<Omahn> ev: Thanks, that looks like it has everything I need to get this working.
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r214 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): Fix check for already-mounted /dev in ecryptfs setup.
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r215 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu4
<superm1> ev, http://imagebin.org/87512  I'm seeing this with 03/04 daily, but wasn't seeing it w/ 03/02
<ev> very odd
<ev> is this with a preseed?
<superm1> and ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount was set to true
<superm1> Yeah
<superm1> http://pastebin.com/Jwa0WSvG
<ev> oh wait
<ev> surely this is somewhat expected behavior
<ev> I mean, the message is expected
<ev> but I imagine you want it suppressed :)
<superm1> well i thought that partman-skip-unmount was normally suppressing that, but maybe that was something else it was doing
<superm1> but yeah, most certainly don't want to be seeing it
<superm1> is this the same thing as what happened to usb-creator, where parted is returning a return code lately?
<ev> parted seems to be paying attention to the kernel re-reading the partition table now, yes
<ev> in this case it triggers an exception
<ev> (in partman, not ubiquity)
<ev> actually
<ev> if you preseed partman/exception_handler to null, does it continue?
<ev> as this is an exception with only a single choice, it should work I think
<ev> err exception_handler_note
<ev> oh damn, I should keep reading before I start talking
<ev> yeah, ignore the above suggestion, I apparently cannot read
<superm1> just tried it before reading your response and it didn't do anything anyhow
<ev> indeed
<superm1> hmm, this might be worse off than i thought, i'm not seeing the device nodes either anymore
<cjwatson> parted 2.2 has a bug fix purporting to be related - I plan to get that in before b1 anyway
<ev> cjwatson: do you have a reference off hand?  I'm quite intrigued.
<superm1> i'm not sure i'd say it's parted offhand though.  sfdisk wasn't complaining on 03/02 and is complaining now too
<superm1> did the kernel interface for reloading the partition table change?
<cjwatson> ev: just the NEWS file
<ev> ah, yeah, already looking at git.  Thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-05
<jayvee> Anyone here that has a vague idea of how Wubi works? I’m “remastering” a 9.10 live CD, which works beautifully with Ubiquity. But when I launch Wubi from my remastered disc, the “Install inside Windows” button is gone from the splash screen, whereas it shows up on the 9.10 “gold” image.
<jayvee>  So there is some logic in Wubi that makes it check for whether to enable the “Install inside Windows” button or not. I’d like help trying to find out where and what that logic is. :)
<StevenK> I *think* it's based on the contents of .disk/info
<jayvee> I haven’t touched that at all. I have updated md5sums.txt, because when I did this last year, Wubi kept re-downloading the original image. Found it was because filesystem.squashfs’s md5sum didn’t match. :)
<jayvee> Well my .disk folders are the same. .disk/info says “Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Release i386 (20091028.5)”
<jayvee> s/folders/directories/
<StevenK> Well, I could be wrong
<jayvee> doing a diff -ur between the two structures
<jayvee> this caught my attention:
<jayvee> File iso-orig/ubuntu is a directory while file iso/ubuntu is a regular empty file
<jayvee> ‘ubuntu’ is a symlink that points to -> .
<jayvee> I wonder...
<jayvee> Ah, just found the Wubi log file in %TEMP%. Unfortunately the entries are datestamped so I can’t do a diff on them.
<persia> filter them with awk or cut into new temp files and diff those?
<jayvee> Just opened them in gedit and flipped between them really fast. :)
<jayvee> Definitely no difference.
<jayvee> It seems Wubi is written in Python, and it's bundled within a py2exe launcher.
<jayvee> the logfile looks pretty much similar to this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31054981/wubi-9.10-rev147.log
<persia> Yep.
<jayvee> aha
<jayvee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/461566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461566 in wubi "kne image plus persistence means that the iso size is too large I believe" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jayvee> I run “F:\wubi.exe --force-wubi” and the button magically reappears.
<jayvee> aargh
<jayvee> From the bug report: “The check in wubi/frontends/win32/cd_menu_page.py (line 63) is too restrictive, that was in place to discriminate against DVD.”
<jayvee> uh, discriminate against DVD?
<jayvee> sounds fishy to me.
<jayvee> bleh, even though the md5sums match, it wants to download the iso still
<jayvee> ...over BitTorrent.
<jayvee> my desk has a large head-shaped dent in it right now.
<ara> ev, is it expected that in ubiquity 2.1.30 the slideshow has no contents?
<ev> ara: yeah, it's a known bug
<ara> ev, ok, thanks! is there a bug number about it?
 * ev digs
<ev> ah, I don't believe there is.  I started investigating it the other day when davmor2 mentioned it.
<ev> if you have your logs handy, would you be so kind as to file one for me?
<ev> otherwise I can fire up a VM
<ara> I will file one, don't worry
<ara> It is finishing the installation now, when it's done, I will file the bug with logs
<ara> ev ^
<ev> lovely, thanks ara
<dmarkey> can anyone tell me which part of the installer is in charge of detecting consoles? for example /dev/hvc0
<cjwatson> dmarkey: finish-install
<ara> ev, bug 532502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532502 in ubiquity "Slideshow has no contents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532502
<ev> updated, thanks a bunch!
<dmarkey> cjwatson: are there any plans to enable PAE by default?
<jayvee> I thought it already was.
<jayvee> I installed a VM the other day, and it came with the generic-pae kernel out-of-the-box. Can't remember if it was Karmic or Lucid.
<jayvee> In fact, the VM wouldn't boot because of that for some reason. Had to chroot in and install generic instead.
<dmarkey> really, hmm
<dmarkey> Was it a pre pentium-pro processor?
<jayvee> It was a VirtualBox VM, IIRC.
<dmarkey> did you enable PAE on the VM?
<cjwatson> dmarkey: it's enabled by default if we can detect that it's present
<cjwatson> sometimes detection goes a bit wrong
<dmarkey> cjwatson: if i download a netboot vmlinuz/initrd, will the vmlinuz be PAE enabled?
<cjwatson> not the installer itself
<cjwatson> oh, actually, no, I misspoke above
<cjwatson> we only default to PAE if you have more than 3GB of memory, and if we can detect that PAE is available
<cjwatson> otherwise, PAE is a slowdown
<dmarkey> hmm
<jayvee> I read somewhere that it gets enabled anyway because NX doesn't work without it.
<dmarkey> cjwatson: you see, 32bit kernels only work on xen with PAE enabled.
<dmarkey> so, we would have to create a seperate PAE enabled install vmlinuz/initrd
<cjwatson> ugh
<cjwatson> jayvee: I implemented the relevant bits of code
<cjwatson> my misspeaking is merely a reflection of not having had enough coffee yet today
<ev> :)
<jayvee> heh
<cjwatson> dmarkey: don't suppose we can just say "only supported on 64-bit"?
<cjwatson> 32-bit has "only" 28 years left to run anyway ...
<dmarkey> :)
<dmarkey> 2.6.32 is going to be the kernel in the next release, right?
<cjwatson> yeah
<dmarkey> also, will partition alignment be improved?
<cjwatson> yes, if I have anything to do with it; I'm working on that
<dmarkey> great!
<cjwatson> next step is pulling in parted 2.2
<cjwatson> (which is unfortunately another ABI change, I bet)
<dmarkey> so are you going to start the first partition at LBA 128 or something?
<cjwatson> 1MB I think
<cjwatson> might depend on disk topology
<dmarkey> well, in a VM you have littl knowledge of the backend disk topology
<cjwatson> parted has defaults
<cjwatson> which are conservative, in 2.2
<cjwatson>   The ped_device_get_*_alignment() functions now return a sane default
<cjwatson>   value instead of NULL when the so called topology information is incomplete.
<cjwatson>   The default minimum alignment aligns to physical sector size, the default
<cjwatson>   optimal alignment is 1MiB, which is what vista and windows 7 do.
<cjwatson> and we'll make partman apply optimal alignment constraints to things
<dmarkey> sounds good
<dmarkey> have you read that VMWare paper on partition alignment?
<cjwatson> yes, I believe so
<cjwatson> I'm more immediately worried about things like disks that behave grossly suboptimally if the first partition starts at LBA 63, and compatibility with Windows 7; but I think making those work should sort it out for VMs too
<dmarkey> cool, sounds good
<cjwatson> yay, I love moderately routinely having a two-step GPG verification path to upstream developers
<dmarkey> so, if i were to suggest a PAE enabled netboot installer(possibly especially for Xen), where would i make such a suggestion
<cjwatson> a bug on the debian-installer package in Ubuntu would be fine
<dmarkey> so, in essence, you get to make the decision?
<dmarkey> :)
<cjwatson> he who does the work ...
<cjwatson> I mean, you could bring it up at UDS if you want something more formal, but it doesn't seem big enough for that
<cjwatson> and by big I mean complicated and requiring substantial design
<dmarkey> i see
<cjwatson> wishlist bugs are fine for small features
<dmarkey> but it does mean for every release someone will have to roll this initrd/vmlinuz especially
<cjwatson> no?
<cjwatson> if we did it, we'd do so by changing the automatic build system
<dmarkey> oh yea, silly me
<dmarkey> where would i get my hands on a current lucid netboot image
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/lucid/
<dmarkey> great, im going to give it a whirl
<dmarkey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/532547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532547 in debian-installer "Create PAE enabled 32bit install vmlinuz/initrd" [Undecided,New]
<michaelforrest1> ev: I guess I'll have a look at this map bug now - i.e. I'm going to walk over and bother Ken about it :)
<ev> cool, thanks
<ev> michaelforrest1: I tried to get suggestions from the platform team on a correct approach for dealing with it, but came up empty
<michaelforrest1> ev: yeah that's been a very contentious area over the last couple of days
<dmarkey> cjwatson: i'm having trouble getting the full set of module for that particular initrd
<ev> cjwatson: is this reasonable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/388902/  I don't see how we can do any more, given the mentioned restraints that debconf puts on us.
<cjwatson> ev: seems ok
<ev> okay, cool
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r216 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Provide a progress message for wiping swap space (LP: #432422).
<ara> ev, in the ubiquity 2.1.31 changelog you mention fixing a bug where the first screen appeared before the translation was made
<ara> ev, I still get this bug, though (in 2.1.31)
 * ev pulls down a CD and checks
<dmarkey> cjwatson: sorry for being a bother, where could i get the full module set for the kernel i that netboot initrd, I tried http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic_2.6.31-14.48_amd64.deb but the module didnt insert properly
<cjwatson> dmarkey: well that should be the correct set
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> 2.6.31 != 2.6.32
<cjwatson> you might like to try 2.6.32-14 instead ;-)
<cjwatson> (are you in Georgia?)
<dmarkey> jesus, im stupid
<ev> ara: can you elaborate on what you're seeing?  Do you briefly see text like ${MEDIUM} and ${RELEASE}?  Or is it just that you see English text when you're expecting something else?
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hey, i see that with LVM, /boot is still sda5 :(
<cjwatson> that bug's somewhere on my list
<dmarkey> dont think i raised a bug for that particular issue
<cjwatson> somebody else either did, or mailed me about it
<ara> ev, the variables
<ev> weird
<ara> ev, do you see it in English? the last time I saw it, it was installing Xubuntu in SPanish
<dmarkey> cjwatson: cool.
<ev> ara: from the desktop, or booted straight into the installer?
<ara> ev, straight into the installer
<ara> ev, sorry, the last time it was Xubuntu, but in English, straight into the installer
<ev> hrm, can't reproduce it with an Ubuntu CD.
<ev> in English or Spanish
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r131 ubuntu/debian/ (5 files):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Move to a single Upstart job (since ACMs and fonts are saved in /etc
<CIA-3> console-setup: nowadays so there's no reason we can't set up both keymap and font
<CIA-3> console-setup: early), set up to run just before Plymouth shows the splash screen
<CIA-3> console-setup: (LP: #524439).
<ev> ara: can you walk me through the exact set of steps you're taking to reproduce this (boot CD, select Spanish from the menu, move down to the Install Ubuntu option...)
<ev> I was unable to reproduce it with the xubuntu CD either
<ara> ev, I chose OEM (maybe unrelated, but I just remembered)
<ara> ev, I will try to reproduce it again
<ev> thanks
 * ev lunch
<ara> ev, I am still able to reproduce it. with the OEM option. I will try without
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hey im going to raise a bug about hvc0 detection, that ok?
<cjwatson> dmarkey: sure
<ara> ev, mmm, I doubled checked the version of ubiquity and it says 2.1.30 :( sorry for confusion
<ev> ara: no worries, I'm just happy that it's not a hard to resolve bug :)
<dmarkey> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/532651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532651 in ubuntu "hvc0 is not detected/set up as a login tty(Xen Guest)" [Undecided,New]
<dmarkey> cjwatson: i could try to investigate a patch if you wish
<cjwatson> dmarkey: please attach /var/log/installer/syslog to the bug
<cjwatson> dmarkey: also does /sys/bus/xen exist?
<cjwatson> feel free to look into a patch if you like
<cjwatson> ev: what's the status of the last two work items in foundations-lucid-oem-config?  are they going to make beta?
<ev> I've yet to find any problems with non-ascii passwords, but I'll hunt down whomever came up with that item in the first place.  I'll endeavor to get the remove language pack removal done for beta.
<dmarkey> cjwatson: the xenfs module isnt included in the initrd i created
<dmarkey> should i include it?
<ev> Though note that we have oem-config/install-language-support now, which I think partly solves the problem.
<cjwatson> dmarkey: I don't know the details of what's needed for /sys/bus/xen to exist
<cjwatson> ev: that's only half of it, isn't it?  I thought there was a different WI for installing vs. removing
<ev> sure, but if you're an OEM you only need one or the other, no?
<cjwatson> true
<cjwatson> ev: non-ascii passwords: my understanding (perhaps faulty) was that it broke samba mounts?
<cjwatson> ev: slangasek might be a good person to ask
<cjwatson> also that merge review is unreadable; it should be re-prepared against lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu and then it might be possible to see the diff ...
 * cjwatson comments on the bug to that effect
<Omahn_> Is it possible to preseed the default OS that grub boots into following a preseed install?
<cjwatson> Omahn: only by a late_command that edits /target/etc/default/grub and runs in-target update-grub
<Omahn> cjwatson: Thanks, I'll give that a look. Resizing ntfs during early_command with ntfsresize & parted --script commands works a treat.
<CIA-3> kickseed: cjwatson * r275 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kickseed.sh):
<CIA-3> kickseed: Preseed base-installer/kernel/backports-modules to 'nouveau' if
<CIA-3> kickseed: installing a desktop task, as a partial workaround for problems
<CIA-3> kickseed: elsewhere (LP: #526422).
<CIA-3> kickseed: cjwatson * r276 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kickseed.sh):
<CIA-3> kickseed: Be lenient if the Kickstart file author forgets the required space after
<CIA-3> kickseed: '@' in a %packages section (LP: #419392).
<CIA-3> kickseed: cjwatson * r277 ubuntu/kickseed.sh: move to right place
<CIA-3> kickseed: cjwatson * r278 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.53ubuntu3
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r183 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/40cdrom):
<CIA-3> apt-setup: Mount /proc, /sys, and /dev in the target system if necessary when
<CIA-3> apt-setup: running apt-cdrom (LP: #527641).
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r184 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.42ubuntu3
<dmarkey> cjwatson: i included the xenfs module. is working now
<dmarkey> so, im not sure if its a bug anymore
<cjwatson> it's a legit bug if it doesn't work out of the box
<dmarkey> maybe i'll just add xenfs to the list of modules to be included in my other 2 bugs
<dmarkey> although i cant find any reference to xenfs in finish-install.d/*
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3876 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): merge lp:~didrocks/ubiquity/copy_wallpaper_cache
<cjwatson> ev: do we need to add 'PROGRESS' to the list of questions monitored when calling user-setup-apply?
<ev> it worked fine without it for me
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> so is the ubiquity task on that bug invalid?
<ev> I believe so, marking as such
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> son of a...
<ev> the fix I needed for the slideshow was sitting in its demo application all along
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3877 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: WebKit puts file URLs in their own domain by default. This means that
<CIA-3> ubiquity: anything which checks for the same origin, such as creating an
<CIA-3> ubiquity: XMLHttpRequest, will fail unless this is disabled (LP: #532502).
 * cjwatson commits the new gfxboot branding
<CIA-3> usb-creator: superm1 * r270 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Move the populating of ISOs from ~/Downloads to before adding an ISO
<CIA-3> usb-creator: from command line option --iso. This allows the command line fed
<CIA-3> usb-creator: ISO to be selected automatically.
<cody-somerville> Are there any plans to move to hybrid isos in lucid+1?
<superm1> ev, do you know if r259.1.4 was just because of the hack behavior change in automatically, selecting or did poolie have some type of use case that needed it shown even with --iso?
<superm1> i had intentionally added a commit before to hide it when --iso was added
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: which of the several possible meanings of hybrid isos do you mean?
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/Doc/isolinux#HYBRID_CD-ROM.2FHARD_DISK_MODE
<cjwatson> hmm, hadn't seen that.  it seems reasonably non-invasive
<cjwatson> we'd have to finally get round to dealing with the syslinux/gfxboot merge though
<cjwatson> please raise a bug on the ubuntu-cdimage project; it seems reasonable
<cody-somerville> Filed LP #532880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532880 in ubuntu-cdimage "Please add support for hyrbrid ISOs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532880
<mortal_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/528171 is this fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528171 in ubiquity "Lucid Alpha 3 installer crashes on manual partitioning" [Undecided,New]
<shtylman_> mortal_: not to my knowledge
<mortal_> I have a separate /home partition so I can not use the whole disk option
<mortal_> and my karmic->lucid upgrade stalls with some waiting [SM] / message
<shtylman_> mortal_: you can format the drive manually with fdisk or qparted
<shtylman_> qparted might be on the live cd
<shtylman_> but I don't remember
<mortal_> what about cfdisk?
<mortal_> I can mount the partitions manually
<shtylman_> dunno what that is
<mortal_> but where and how do I proceed
<mortal_> the partitions are there
<shtylman_> you don't need to mount them to install
<mortal_> how do I do it then
<shtylman_> ahh I see... well, you could try a newer cd
<mortal_> downloading the latest now
<shtylman_> like one of the daylies
<mortal_> yup
<mortal_> that one
<shtylman_> also... the alternative cd might be an option
<mortal_> downloading the alternative cd
<mortal_> thanks
<shtylman_> np
<mortal_> I have had boot problems with all the upgrades
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3878 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartMan.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Fix references to PARTITION_* in PartMan module (LP: #528171).
<cjwatson> mortal_: thanks for the note; your bug will be fixed in the next ubiquity upload
<cjwatson> which should be in the next day or two
<mortal_> the alternate installer is working ok at the moment but it is strobing weirdly
<mortal_> on intel dg45fc board
<mortal_> I could get some epileptic seizure :b
<mortal_> ahh, my head
<mortal_> *falls and has violent convulsions* nooo
<mortal_> the graphics on my intel board are a bit weird
<mortal_> the alternate install failed
<mortal_> could not find some package, red screen
<mortal_> so I will wait for the upload
<mortal_> now downloading the alpha3 alternate
<mortal_> let's see
<cjwatson> dailies often fail with problems with individual packages
<cjwatson> it's one of the reasons they're dailies not releases
<superm1> cjwatson, how keen would you be on a hack like this http://pastebin.com/nVsQgCTs to work around that problem from the other day now that warnings are getting pushed up through to the frontend w/ recent partman-base?
<cjwatson> superm1: I don't want to touch that until we actually understand the problem, and preferably have upgraded to parted 2.2
<cjwatson> I absolutely don't want to just provide a switch to ignore errors
<cjwatson> at least not until I know there's no alternative
<superm1> cjwatson, OK.  well from what i can gather it started from ubiquity 2.1.28 being upgraded to 2.1.29, which most likely was from your partman-base fixes to let IS_CHANGED work
<superm1> i can reproduce it on the 03/02 media by just upgrading ubiquity* and nothing else.
<cjwatson> that would have been the upgrade to parted 2.1.
<cjwatson> the old ubiquity linked against libparted1.8
<cjwatson> the old parted_server, that is
<cjwatson> I haven't been following.  what's the bug number?
<superm1> i don't have a bug number filed for this, i really should
<superm1> i'll get what i know thus far into one
<cjwatson> from the circumstances, it's very likely either a parted bug or a failure of partman to handle something in parted 2.1 - either way I'd like to address that
<superm1> well according to a diff between manifests, no changes to parted or libparted from 02->03
<superm1> so parted 2.1 was already in the 02 builds
<cjwatson> it doesn't matter whether parted 2.1 was there - ubiquity 2.1.28 was linked against libparted1.8.  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/ubiquity/2.1.28
<cjwatson> it wouldn't suddenly decide to use parted 2.1, because libparted-2.1 has a different soname
<superm1> Oh i didn't realize that it was actually linking to it
<cjwatson> ubiquity ships parted_server, which is a C binary
<cjwatson> from partman-base
<superm1> Ok, i've added relevant bits to bug 532961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532961 in ubiquity "Unable to install from a recovery partition on ubiquity 2.1.29 and later" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532961
<cjwatson> superm1: so there's an entry in parted 2.2's NEWS file describing what sounds like a similar problem, which is one reason I'm tempted to ascribe it to that
<cjwatson> I've committed a merge of parted 2.2 to Debian's git repository, but I'm awaiting review by one of the other maintainers
<cr3> I just nocied "verifying installation configuration" seems to show 800%, known problem or worth a bug?
<cjwatson> cr3: worth a bug
<cjwatson> superm1: parted 2.1 switched from using BLKPG to using BLKRRPART (actually sort of an older interface, but apparently more suitable for other reasons), which is exactly the sort of thing that could cause this
<cjwatson>         linux-commit: do not unnecessarily open partition device nodes
<cjwatson>         After patching parted with my do-not-use-BLKPG patch, I started
<cjwatson>         to get EBUSY errors on commit_to_os. Note this is not caused
<cjwatson>         by the do-not-use-BLKPG patch, this was already happening, but
<cjwatson>         parted was silently ignoring the errors (and the kernel was
<cjwatson>         not notified of the changes, which is bad).  The error now
<cjwatson>         actually gets reported.
<cjwatson> the commit message is a bit of an essay - read it for all you might ever want to know ;-)
<superm1> Ah.  I'll grab parted 2.2 from debian git then and give it a shot
<superm1> but that does sound quite much like it can be this situation
<cjwatson> actually that may be the change that *introduced* the bug, but it's certainly related.  sadly the workaround in 2.2 is a crappy sleep
<cjwatson> 2.2 is another soname change, so will be some work to introduce
<superm1> probably need to rebuild ubiquity against it then because of parted_server?
<cr3> cjwatson: done, reported bug #532970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532970 in ubiquity "Verifying installation configuration seems to show up to 800% completion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532970
<superm1> or I can just temporarily use some symlink hacks just for a  tests sake
<cjwatson> http://git.debian.org/?p=parted/parted.git;a=commit;h=ad25892bb995f61b0ddf801ed1f74e0b1e7390ce, http://git.debian.org/?p=parted/parted.git;a=commit;h=1d8f9bece138e4d8e58f7b059b4195aff6f39deb, http://git.debian.org/?p=parted/parted.git;a=commit;h=2a6936fab4d4499a4b812dd330d3db50549029e0, http://git.debian.org/?p=parted/parted.git;a=commit;h=0a21f0b7ed7ff0e536a5c30dfe1910c33d2ca243
<cjwatson> I have no idea whether libparted will work if you lie to the linker
<cr3> anyone happen to know where scripts/init-top in the initrd happens to land in a live environment?
<cjwatson> well it's the other way round, scripts don't get copied from the initrd into the live environment, the initrd gets built from the filesystem that becomes the live environment
<superm1> wow that last commit really is ugly
<cjwatson> but /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/ anyway
<cjwatson> yeah, almost certainly needs more thought than that!
<cjwatson> what's weird is that I already have an Ubuntu patch in there that calls udevadm settle
<cjwatson> superm1: I don't suppose you could arrange to have 'udevadm monitor' running across the failure?
<superm1> cjwatson, shouldn't be a problem
<cjwatson> that might offer a hint (or might perturb away the problem - it could be racy)
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, I'd like your advice on getting bootchart from the installer environment. I noticed that keybuk does some munging of the initrd.lz file prior to the netinstall, would it be preferable to contain bootchart stuff (scripts and configuration) in a udeb instead?
<cjwatson> the live environment doesn't use udebs
<cr3> cjwatson: heh, that solves it then :)
<cjwatson> just install bootchart in a live environment (or a copy of it with suitable virtual filesystems mounted) and regenerate the initramfs
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40283275/udevadm_monitor.txt
<cjwatson> you'll get an initrd.gz out instead of an initrd.lz, but that doesn't matter; you can recompress it if you like but the reason we use .lz is just to save some CD space.  if you use initrd.gz, be careful to adjust isolinux.cfg to match
<cjwatson> superm1: could you attach matching partman and syslog for that run so that I can correlate timestamps?
<cjwatson> (albeit probably not tonight)
<cjwatson> hm, not a whole lot happening there, just change events
<cjwatson> any non-default udev rules in this environment, just so I know?
<superm1> there is a rule to hide recovery partitions from devkit/udisks
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40283482/syslog and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40283493/partman are from that same failed run with udevadm monitor running
<superm1> there are some prep steps that happen before ubiquity gets started for setting the recovery partition active and loading up grub onto it just in case there is a failure during the install (you'll see them in syslog too)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3879 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Restore Colin's set_locale function. However, this is only half the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: puzzle. We need to finish running the language component when the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: exit button is pressed when in greeter mode.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3880 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): ubiquity-dm: Close stdout from dbus-launch.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3881 ubiquity/ (7 files in 4 dirs): autogen
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3882 ubiquity/ (24 files in 9 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Drop real UID/GID when initialising KApplication. The real and
<CIA-3> ubiquity: effective IDs need to match, but raising them means we can't talk to
<CIA-3> ubiquity: D-Bus. Instead, use saved IDs to store our root privileges so that we
<CIA-3> ubiquity: can get them back (LP: #526486).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3883 ubiquity/debian/control: whoops, let's update d-i so that I get a current libparted build-dep
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3884 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.42ubuntu3,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: user-setup 1.28ubuntu4.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-06
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3885 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.32
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r132 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Set default layout for Guernsey, Jersey, and the Isle of Man to gb
<CIA-3> console-setup: (LP: #533003).
<Santa_Claws> Hi Guys; how do you set the appropriate flags when using the configure scripts included with source software?
<bananeweizen> I have layout issues on page 5 (user account) when running the daily CD image in test drive with German language. Is this a known bug?
<shtylman> does the gtk installer also fail at the language page?
<superm1> i just ran today's daily mythbuntu w/o troubles a few minutes ago
<superm1> what's the failure look like?
<shtylman> superm1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389855/
<shtylman> maybe I am not running the latest ubiquity... I thought I was... but lemme double check...
<superm1> the kde_ui is missing support for not_me it looks like
<superm1> compare Controller.translate in gtk_ui
<shtylman> k.. lemme check that out
<cjwatson> I got partway into fixing Kubuntu ubiquity at the end of the week, but it took me about three hours to figure out why install-only mode was bust and fix that :) hadn't got into the installer proper yet
<shtylman> superm1: yea... kde side is missing a few things... well time to bring it up to speed :)
<cjwatson> it's reputed to need a lot of love at the moment
<shtylman> cjwatson: indeed... hopefuly I have some to give
<cjwatson> please do, I'll chip in start of next week too
<shtylman> cjwatson: cool
<shtylman> cjwatson: I think something of importance we can discuss at UDS ... at least in spare time is documenting this beast and whatnot
<superm1> cjwatson, mythbuntu daily appears to work properly w/ maybe-ubiquity appended to kernel command line, where exactly do things need to be changed so that it gets a gfxboot with that stuff enabled?
<shtylman> at least think about what we can do to catch code changes better... since we don't have a "compiler" per se
<cjwatson> if we could fix up the partial pychecker stuff that's in there, that would be good
<cjwatson> some of its current reports are bogus so we can't just run it automatically right now
<cjwatson> superm1: debian-cd - I'm happy to do it, just tell me what the first screen should look like
<superm1> cjwatson, same like how the ubuntu one is doing it is fine (just showing the logo) , thanks
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> on the smartphone right now, will do it later
<shtylman> cjwatson: oooo fancy
<shtylman> is there a problem with manual partitioning at the moment?
<ev> nope
<shtylman> then its a kde side issues :(
<ev> not in the GTK+ frontend, anyway
<shtylman> sadness
<ev> haha
<cjwatson> ok, now kubuntu install-only fails because ibus-daemon isn't running
<cjwatson> I think
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> cjwatson: did you fix the language page thing? cause I fixed it on my end as well
<shtylman> right now I hit another issue with trying to manually partition
<cjwatson> shtylman: no
<ev> I'm fixing the not_me thing as we speak
<shtylman> cjwatson: ok... was just curious if I would have to resolve conflicts.. no worries then
<shtylman> ev: I fixed it in my copy..
<shtylman> just havn't commited to trunk
<ev> oh, feel free to commit then
<ev> sure thing
<shtylman> fixed it a few min ago
<ev> good deal
<shtylman> at least added the extra parameter
<shtylman> didn't do anything with it really beyond the one extra if check
<ev> indeed, that's all there is to it
<shtylman> cool
<ev> shtylman: I don't think qt's copy of webkit needs it just yet, but if the slideshow suddenly stops working, you might need to set the property that we enable in the GTK+ frontend.
<ev> enable-file-access-from-file-uris, that is
<shtylman> ev: noted... why was that needed?
<ev> Google
<ev> context: http://www.gitorious.org/webkit/webkit/commit/624b9463c33adbffa7f6705210384d0d7cf122d6
<shtylman> interesting
<ev> errr https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34778
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 34778 in Platform "Add support to isolate file:/// URIs in their own domain by default" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shtylman> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389893/
<shtylman> thats what happens when I try manual partitioning in kubuntu
<shtylman> doesn't make much sense to me as I don't know much about the debconf stuff
<ev> ah, that looks like my fault
 * ev digs
<cjwatson> if you run ubiquity in debug mode, it generally includes a debconf trace which is a lot easier to use to debug that kind of thing
 * shtylman forgives ev ;)
<cjwatson> METAGET <question> description  is in general the right number of arguments, so I suspect that question is an empty string here or something
<ev> debconf, however, is not so forgiving
<shtylman> how does ubiquity talk to debconf?
<shtylman> c api type deal?
<shtylman> dbus?
<cjwatson> no, debconf uses a stdin/stdout protocol
<cjwatson> man debconf-devel
<ev> (and see ubiquity/debconffilter.py)
<cjwatson> write down a file descriptor, read answer back from another file descriptor
<cjwatson> there's a bit about this in doc/README, actually
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> and debconf does all the work behind the scenes for us? and just tells us what to expect/do next?
<shtylman> it also tells us the capabilities of the system?
<shtylman> like partition options...
<ev> ubiquity communicates with the d-i components via debconf
<cjwatson> kind of ... the code that uses debconf is basically what you see in d-i
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> ev: just so I am clear... the only thing to add to the frontend to support this new immediate ubiquity mode is a button (or combo) to let the user choose to try or install ... correct?
<ev> not exactly
<ev> you might want to do a bzr diff -c on my changes to ubi-language.py
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> will do that
<ev> you need to hide some things when not in greeter mode
<shtylman> makes sense
<ev> and substitute the MEDIUM and RELEASE variables
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> is there a test mode for this?
<shtylman> like a flag to ubiquity by any chance?
<shtylman> --greeter :)
<ev> yup :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3886 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Wait for kwriteconfig to exit before proceeding.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3887 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Start ibus-daemon when starting KDE in install-only mode, which should
<CIA-3> ubiquity: make a few things a bit happier.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3888 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Derive partman component's PageNoninteractive class from PageBase rather
<CIA-3> ubiquity: than PluginUI, so that it has all the required methods.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3889 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Fix call to self.progress_start in ubi-partman.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Also display progress titles on the advanced partitioning page.
<ev> shtylman: ^ give that a try, I think it should fix the bug you're hitting
<cjwatson> I have no idea why I ran into the problem in r3888; I was booting Kubuntu, it shouldn't have gone near noninteractive
<ev> ubiquity seems to have a habit of falling into the noninteractive frontend from, presumably, ubiquity-dm, when it fails
<ev> despite the changes we've made to stop that from happening
<shtylman> ev: will do :)
<cjwatson> the odd thing is that it didn't write anything to the debug log when it failed the first time
<cjwatson> oh, although there are two startup lines
<cjwatson> ah, if ubiquity-dm itself fails, then we'll end up in noninteractive
<cjwatson> you know, we should send tracebacks from ubiquity-dm somewhere
<cjwatson> its failure modes are horrendous to debug
<cjwatson> I wonder why I didn't just make it send all its output to /var/log/installer/dm
<shtylman> cjwatson: ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389925/
<shtylman> thats what happens for manual mode now
<ev> bah, on it
<shtylman> :)
<ev> I suspect this is basically the same thing I just fixed, only with progress_stop
<cjwatson> the *args there looks like a bit of a case of believing pychecker
<cjwatson> I should disable the really stupid warnings across the board maybe ...
<cjwatson> pretty sure there's at least one that lies too often to be worthwhile
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3890 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-dm: try to keep to 80 columns a bit more
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3891 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py): Fix call to self.progress_stop in ubi-partman.
<cjwatson> ev: why not just def progress_stop(self):?
<cjwatson> a dummy arg there seems very strange given that PROGRESS STOP does not take any further arguments in debconf
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3892 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/control): revert r3887, clearly wrong as ibus is not in the kubuntu-desktop task
<ev> ah, I wasn't sure why we were passing an argument in the first place
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3893 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Stop starting gdm and kdm by hand on exit from /var/log/installer/dm
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (using /etc/init.d/ calls, no less). The Upstart jobs are written so
<CIA-3> ubiquity: that this happens automatically if necessary.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3894 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Don't accept unnecessary arguments to progress_stop anymore.
<shtylman> ev: from what I can see the pre-release warning is wrapped up into the language page now? correct?
<cjwatson> ev: my fault, by the looks of things; it goes all the way back to r596
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3895 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Fix wrong page to jump back to when partitioning fails during install.
<ev> cjwatson: lets call it even, given the /etc/init.d/gdm start ;)
<ev> 'night all
<shtylman> peace
<cjwatson> ev: heh
<ev> superm1: thanks for fixing that.  I had it on my todo list after I saw the error in the log you posted the other day
<cjwatson> ev: your code was at least correct at the time ;-)
<ev> haha
<superm1> ev, np, i just remembered it from the other day too
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-07
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3896 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Remove has_separator property from gtk dialogs to prevent a warning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: from gtk.Builder when they are loaded.
<shtylman> how man one human deal with all the launchpad email
<superm1> filters :)
<Ou42> hello, anybody home?
<cr3> I'm getting an apt-setup/cdrom/failed error window when installing the desktop image today. is there a convenient way to get log files from the system being installed over the network? on the alternate, I'm used to calling httpd which is a simple script calling nc to open /var/log through http
<cjwatson> cr3: you could install openssh-server and scp them - just remember to set PermitEmptyPasswords yes, since the 'ubuntu' user has an empty password
<cr3> cjwatson: I was hoping for a consistent way to retrieve information across alternate and desktop images, so perhaps I could simply run the same nc command as in the httpd script for the desktop install
<cjwatson> cr3: up to you, I guess that would work modulo slightly different list of files to fetch
<cr3> cjwatson: good point, /var/log/syslog (alternate) != /var/log/installer/debug (desktop)
<shtylman> https://code.launchpad.net/~shtylman/ubiquity/kubuntu
<shtylman> contains the language bugfix and greeter functionality ^
<shtylman> a code review would be appreciated if there is time
<ev> I'm not convinced we need the "please choose the language to use for the install process" message.  It's a pretty straightforward interface.
<shtylman> ev: think so? I dunno... cause the old message used to talk about selecting the language to continue... but the new one doesn't... and feel that it is a bit unclear (at least to me) what I am supposed to think about this random box with languages in it
<ev> shtylman: also, do you have any objection to using ubiquity/text/install_ubuntu instead of ubiquity/text/begin_install_button?  I think it's more consistent.
<shtylman> yea... by objection is that I feel the text "install ubuntu" is unclear... and feels like as soon as you hit it, it will perform the install
<ev> oem-config doesn't have any description text
<ev> it simply puts the languages in front of you
<ev> with the theory being that if the text is in a language you don't understand, you'll find your language in the list and click on it
<shtylman> ev: ubiquity/text/welcome_text_oem_user_label
<shtylman> look at that template
<shtylman> I think thats what it uses... no?
<ev> only because I missed that when updating the interface
<ev> I'm keen to strip the last line off that string
<ev> I don't want to overcrowd the interface with text to the point that people cease to read it
<shtylman> ev: I think it is a very helpful line
<shtylman> right.. but in this case the text is actually telling you about an option
<shtylman> leaves all guessing aside
<shtylman> installing is important.. the user should never feel like they arn't aware of what is happening
<shtylman> just my thoughts on it
<shtylman> I won't cry if it is taken out...
<shtylman> but I did have a reason for adding it
<shtylman> likewise for the "continue installation" text :)
<shtylman> a valid concern is more text to translate... ill give you that
<ev> sure, which is why I asked if you had an objection.  I have no intention of trying to strong-arm you.  If you want to leave it in, by all means. :)
<ev> I still disagree, but I don't think anyone is going to complain of massive UI differences between the GTK and KDE frontends on account of a single line of text.
<shtylman> ev: :) I would prefer to leave it just on the grounds that it makes things clearer (at least to me) ... but then again.. I wrote it... so I am biased
<ev> heh
<shtylman> ev: noted
<shtylman> something I do want to look at tho... unrelated to these changes is the slowness in startup
<shtylman> somewhere there is a bottleneck... cause in my vm... when I launch the installer I can see the unreplaced text before it replaces it
<shtylman> like its still thinking about something
<shtylman> I will need to investigate that
 * shtylman just finished yelling at my monitor... I think my neighbors think im crazy
<ev> shtylman: see my change to the GTK+ frontend on that
 * ev digs for the revspec
<ev> we hide the text and language selector until they're ready
<shtylman> ev: ahh.. I see.. interesting..
<ev> 3871
<shtylman> ev: a nice fix... but I do wanna know why it takes a while for it to start up... is this internal behavior? or frontend specific?
<ev> the page is shown as soon as it can be, not as soon as the text that's going to be displayed is known
<ev> between those two states is the running of localechooser
<ev> which can take a noticeable amount of time
<shtylman> I see
<ev> so roughly, start up ubiquity and its ui frontend -> run the d-i component for the language page (localechooser) -> wait for a the localechooser/languagelist debconf question to be asked -> build a translation map, figure out the default language, etc -> populate the UI with the language list from debconf -> select the default language -> translate and substitute (RELEASE, MEDIUM, etc) the instructional text, and now we're ready for the user :)
<shtylman> and this can't happen quickly? :p
<shtylman> I would think 2 cores of an i7 and 2 GB of ram.. it should be a _bit_ quicker than it is...
<ev> it's a lot quicker than it used to be
<shtylman> but maybe I have unrealistic expectations... sigh
<ev> no, but it's a hard nut to crack
<superm1> i think that is causing problems if you run ubiquity in non maybe mode where quit keeps focus
<ev> I've noticed the quit keeps focus thing as well
<ev> I suspect it's that we try to set the next button as the default but it's disabled at the time
<ev> a race of sorts
<superm1> so maybe need to special case it that after the text gets substituted in and shown, reset next as the focused item
<ev> or perhaps we should always wait until next can be selected to make it the default?
<superm1> that probably is the smarter way
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-28
<ev> cjwatson: might I trouble you for your opinion on whether this is the approach you'd take: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573484/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/573486/ ?
<ev> I suppose we could alternatively set a debconf question, but I'm worried about maintaining the state of that when things go wrong.
<cjwatson> yeah, that seems OK to me
<cjwatson> debconf questions aren't really good for per-partition state
<ev> indeed
<ev> awesome, thanks a bunch
<cjwatson> is this related to bug 726131, btw?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726131 in debian-installer "alternate ISO: installation freezes when starting partman" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726131
<cjwatson> I haven't been able to reproduce that
<ev> possibly. I'm trying to track it down, but my work environment is a bit of a mess, due to the partman-auto work.
<ev> I've noticed we're not handling PartedServerError exceptions particularly well at the moment.  I should probably fix that along the way.
<cjwatson> ev: I guess you've seen the comments on bug 722198?  looks like that bug should be reopened maybe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722198 in oem-priority "installation hangs on 15reuse w/ blank disk" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722198
<CIA-3> partman-auto: evand * r594 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-auto: Signal to clear_partitions in partman-target that it should not
<CIA-3> partman-auto: notify the user about the unformatted partitions we have set up.
<ev> indeed, I've added a comment asking for a ps tree
<ev> just to get a better handle on what's hanging
<CIA-3> partman-target: evand * r914 ubuntu/ (check.d/system_partitions_formatted debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> partman-target: Filter out partitions that are being used by the reuse
<CIA-3> partman-target: autopartitioning recipe.
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r595 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-auto: Guard against 'grep -s DISTRIB_ID $mountpoint/etc/lsb-release' returning
<CIA-3> partman-auto: false and causing parted_server communications to get out of sync
<CIA-3> partman-auto: (LP: #726131).
<cjwatson> ev: ^- probably fixes a bunch of this kind of bug
<ev> ah, yikes
<ev> sorry about that
<ev> thanks for the quick fix as well
<cjwatson> one of those errors whose symptoms are distant from its cause :-/
<cjwatson> anything more for partman-auto or should we upload this?
<ev> by all means
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r596 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu8
<CIA-3> partman-target: evand * r915 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 71ubuntu2
<ev> ugh, I'd love to know why the reuse autopartition recipe ends up in partman/choose_partition
 * ev digs further
<cjwatson> where's the source file?
<ev> automatically_partition/reuse/{choices,do_option}
<ev> cjwatson: unless I'm misunderstanding you.
<ev> oddly it works in d-i the first time around
<ev> subsequent attempts don't
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1418 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/base debian/changelog): Include biosdevname-udeb on architectures where it's available.
<cjwatson> I think I may be misunderstanding you - what do you mean by "ends up in partman/choose_partition"?
<stgraber> hmm, before I go dig in debconf, anyone knows why on natty I'm being prompted by d-i for keyboard layout information when console-setup/layoutcode is set in the kernel boot options ?
<cjwatson> try keyboard-configuration/layoutcode instead
<cjwatson> (still a bug though, it should handle either for migration)
<stgraber> oh, changed name ? :) ok, will preseed both then
<cjwatson> yes, I still haven't jumped up and down on Anton's head as much as I should about that
<stgraber> hehe
<ev> cjwatson: if I try the reuse option, I get to the partman confirmation dialog (in d-i), if I hit back, go through the autopartition options again selecting reuse once more, it gets wedged and asks partman/choose_partition along the way.
<stgraber> hmm, now it's stuck in the d-i menu with "Configure the keyboard" selected. Pressing enter doesn't do anything (menu disappears and re-appears after a second)
<cjwatson> ev: hm, I recommend DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer + set -x in /lib/partman/lib/base.sh
<cjwatson> (DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer as a boot param, I mean)
<cjwatson> stgraber: if you get me a case I can reproduce quickly in kvm, then I can have a look
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm simply booting with: preseed/url=http://www.stgraber.org/download/preseeds/vmmanager-edubuntu.seed debian-installer/locale=en_US.UTF-8 keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us netcfg/get_hostname=edubuntu-natty01 netcfg/disable_dhcp=true netcfg/get_ipaddress=172.16.3.254 netcfg/get_netmask=255.255.255.0 netcfg/get_gateway=172.16.3.1 netcfg/confirm_static=true netcfg/get_nameservers=8.8.8.8 netcfg/get_domain=ubuntu.com
<stgraber> you shouldn't even need all the network stuff as it doesn't get that far
<ev> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573576/ - is probably a better explanation, but indeed. I've been carefully placing set -x, will keep at it.
<ev> (line 4056 is where I backed up to the menu)
<cjwatson> ev: not sure of the exact sequence (dinnertime here), but it may be normal to ask partman/choose_partition
<ev> oh
<cjwatson> we sort of assume that if you back up from the confirmation question then you probably want more control
<cjwatson> if it hangs then that isn't normal of course
<ev> it doesn't hang, it just ends up with this http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/madness.png
<ev> but noted
<cjwatson> that looks like the debconf protocol being out of sync, maybe
<ev> hm
<cjwatson> to debug that sort of thing I normally walk through DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer output from the last point at which it looked normal and verify sanity of the question/answer sequence
<cjwatson> it can happen if non-debconf noise lands on stdout
<cjwatson> though there are a couple of other possible causes
<ev> ah, okay
<ev> thanks
<ev> will do
<cjwatson> stgraber: reproduced, will fix later tonight
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r386 ubuntu/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Move keyboard detection templates from console-setup.templates to
<CIA-3> console-setup: keyboard-configuration.templates.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r387 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu8
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4522 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.116ubuntu1, console-setup 1.57ubuntu8, flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu15,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-auto 93ubuntu8, partman-target 71ubuntu2.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4523 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Revert "Queue a redraw of the panel after setting the background". This
<CIA-3> ubiquity: change is implicated in a memory leak leading to OOM conditions and
<CIA-3> ubiquity: eventual crash of Xserver. (Possible fix for LP: #714829, would reopen
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 693300)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4524 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): Fix reference leak in panel set_background function.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4525 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.19
<brendand> anyone happen to know if the maverick desktop installer tries to configure DHCP at any point (maybe in the background?) like alternate?
<cjwatson> brendand: we run nm-applet in the installer session, and that will normally try to bring up the network
<brendand> cjwatson - my reference for the next question is another OS, but is it the case that if the ethernet link light isn't on then a driver hasn't been loaded?
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't know offhand
<brendand> cjwatson - cutting to the chase, we have a couple of systems that barf on DHCP config with alternate, but not desktop
<brendand> cjwatson - the difference is no port activity in alternate
<cjwatson> well, they are using entirely different software stacks ...
<cjwatson> wireless encryption?
<brendand> cjwatson - desktops. i assume they only have eth0 to go on
<cjwatson> most likely then the driver is missing from d-i
<cjwatson> file a bug on debian-installer in Ubuntu with details of what driver is used to drive the network card
<cjwatson> it'll probably actually need to be fixed by the kernel guys
<brendand> cjwatson - oh, by the way. was a bit of misinformation in my original question
<brendand> cjwatson - it was *lucid* that is giving the problem
<brendand> cjwatson - maverick is actually working fine
<brendand> cjwatson - drivers missing make a lot of sense now
<brendand> cjwatson - bugs shall be raised...
<cjwatson> ah, yeah, this is the sort of thing we often fix from release to release
<cjwatson> I imagine it would be easily backportable for 10.04.3
<ev> ah ha!
<ev> detected_filesystem doesn't always exist
<ev> which is a bit strange
<CIA-3> partman-auto: evand * r597 ubuntu/ (automatically_partition/reuse/do_option debian/changelog): Handle detected_filesystems not existing.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1419 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu19
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-01
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4526 trunk/ (20 files in 10 dirs): Merge the automatic partitioner redesign branch.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4527 trunk/debian/real-po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4528 trunk/debian/changelog: LP bug reference.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4529 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.20
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4530 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Add a set_autopartition_options method stub.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4531 trunk/ (debian/changelog partman/finish.d/apt_clone_save):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't display the package preservation progress message if it's
<CIA-3> ubiquity: ultimately going to be skipped.
<superm1> ev, i think you'll need to do an MIR for dpkg-repack based on that last upload
<superm1> it's probably going to cause the media to not build successfully until it's done at least (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg-repack claims it's in universe still)
<ev> I already had an approved MIR for it
<ev> but my brain isn't working, and I'm sure I'm missing a step
<ev> ah, component-mismatches
<ev> I'll watch for it and bug an archive admin
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4532 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Show the progress bar as soon as we have a final autopartitioning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: option.
<CIA-3> partman-auto: evand * r598 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu9
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4533 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Remove old TODO item for previous commit.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4534 trunk/scripts/apt-clone: unused imports in apt-clone
<ev> I've been trying to put this through the paces the past few hours, and it seems to be taking it like a champ.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4535 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 93ubuntu9.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4536 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.21
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1420 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Stop building the armel dove subarchitecture; it no longer has a kernel
<CIA-3> debian-installer: in natty.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1421 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu20
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1422 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Install /var/lib/dpkg/info/$(dpkg --print-architecture) -> . symlink so
<CIA-3> debian-installer: that images build correctly in the presence of multiarch dpkg.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1423 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu21
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4537 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/apt-clone): Make apt-clone executable. D'oh.
<CarlFK> I need to disable the screen saver - ideally as part of my preseeded install, but will just run a script once the system boots into the installed system if I have to.
<CarlFK> I think this does what I need: gconftool-2 --direct --config-source=xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults --type bool --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled false
<CarlFK> any chance of gconftool-2 working in the installer environment?
<CarlFK> or is there some saner way of doing it?
<CarlFK> huh - my pressed file has glibc/disable-screensaver	boolean true and  libpam-modules/disable-screensaver	boolean true	
<CarlFK> what do they do?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4538 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Show the amount of space available for Ubuntu after resizing for
<CIA-3> ubiquity: each disk in the combo box.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4539 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't show the progress section when advancing to the manual
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partitioning page from the hyperlink for it.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4540 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Change 'Figure Out' to 'Detect' for reals (LP: #717500).
<xelister> is it easy to take say Ubuntu, and make a custom installation CD that executes as root some script at end of installation ?
<cjwatson> xelister: use preseed/late_command
<CarlFK> as long as you don't need gconftool-2 which fails.  not surprised.
<cjwatson> I don't particularly see why gconftool-2 would fail
<CarlFK> "not found"
<CarlFK> oh right.. maybe I can install it
<cjwatson> d-i or ubiquity?
<CarlFK> d-i
<cjwatson> you need to chroot to run gconftool-2
<cjwatson> preseed/late_command runs in the installer filesystem
<CarlFK> oh right - but the target is there...
<CarlFK> trying...
<bdmurray> cjwatson: could you look at bug 727288?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727288 in ubiquity "installer crashes with InstallStepError: HwDetect failed with code 1 on Dell XPS 1340" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727288
<cjwatson> there's a limit to how much I can look at simultaneously :-(
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I imagine!  I didn't read the scrollback before asking.
<cjwatson> looks potentially tractable from the debug log
<cjwatson> OK, I think it's a one-liner
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4541 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/hw_detect.py): Deny requests from hw-detect to load firmware (LP: #727288).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4542 trunk/debian/real-po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4543 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.22
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-02
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4544 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Ensure we always have an automatic partitioning option selected.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4545 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Remove no longer used choices mapping in ubi-partman, which was there for when replace was part of resize_use_free.
<highvoltage> how does upgrades from ubiquity work?
<ev> highvoltage: It's a combination of the /home preservation stuff that's been hidden away in the installer for a while now (rm -rf on most things but /home) and the apt-clone tool that mvo wrote.
<ev> The latter makes a copy of your apt state before wiping most of your filesystem, then restores it back late in the install.
<highvoltage> ev: interesting, I'll do some testing/experimentation on that for sure!
<ev> Backups! One bug has already been spotted.
<ev> (debconf passthrough missing)
<CarlFK> natty install, pretty sure this is under 24 hours old: Mar  2 16:12:29 dhcp45 gnome-session[1543]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'libcanberra-login-sound.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play" (No such file or directory)
<CarlFK> should I bug it on lp?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-03
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4546 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Set Dir::Media::MountPath as well as Acquire::cdrom::mount (in line with
<CIA-3> ubiquity: base-installer), and pass all the options set by configure_apt to
<CIA-3> ubiquity: python-apt as well so that attempts to install packages from python-apt
<CIA-3> ubiquity: will behave consistently (LP: #727783).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Evan Dandrea <evan.dandrea@canonical.com> * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110303140037-s74dhlkzn7gtpeak trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/apt-clone):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Merge in latest change to apt-clone from Michael Vogt:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Current apt_pkg API methods.
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Better command line argument parsing.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r388 ubuntu/debian/ (keyboard-configuration.udev changelog):
<CIA-3> console-setup: The console-setup udev rule accidentally went missing in 1.57ubuntu1.
<CIA-3> console-setup: Reinstall it, this time in keyboard-configuration (LP: #713746).
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r389 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.postinst):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Load the new keyboard configuration immediately when running
<CIA-3> console-setup: 'dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' in an installed system
<CIA-3> console-setup: (LP: #713062).
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r390 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog setupcon):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Make setupcon explicitly exit 0, so that postinsts don't fail in the
<CIA-3> console-setup: event that loadkeys can't find a console.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r391 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu9
<ev> mpt: any preference on what the screenshot for the software center should look like in the installer slideshow?
<ev> Rollo is working on updating them now
<mpt_> ev, probably something installing in "In Progress", plus the lobby (top-level) screen
<ev> mpt_: brilliant, thanks
<CarlFK> pxe/presseed - this isn't working: (doesn't show up in etc/apt/)  d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main restricted universe multiverse
<CarlFK> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x428D7C015E0577F2 = "500 Error handling request: No keys found"
<CarlFK> never mind that.  needed to "" the url.
<ev> what is it with people reporting lots of bugs on new strings not being translated
<ev> this seems to be a recent phenomenon, or I'm only just noticing it.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Evan Dandrea <evan.dandrea@canonical.com> * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110303223403-lxkrfteblpkgfe9i trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Do not attempt to proceed to a second page with the biggest_free
<CIA-3> ubiquity: option (LP: #727842). This will change once we have an interface for
<CIA-3> ubiquity: the biggest_free option.
 * ev fixes his cia nonsense
<CarlFK> i have a presseed file that does the install without prompting for anything.  how can I get the installer to prompt me for other repositories?
<mray> is there a trick to using preseed.cfg files with a USB thumb drive? I've put a preseed.cfg on the drive and tried several variations of referencing it in the syslinux.cfg file. Nothing seems to work. It just times out on the prompt and goes into the installer
<mray> I'm booting off the thumbdrive
<CarlFK> mray: I have no idea.. but given you are working with preseed files...
<CarlFK> i have a presseed file that does the install without prompting for anything.  how can I get the installer to prompt me for other repositories?
<mray> CarlFK: d-i mirror/http/hostname string http.us.debian.org maybe?
<CarlFK> that will *prompt* me?
<CarlFK> this is to work around what I think is a bug
<CarlFK> this isn't working: (doesn't show up in etc/apt/)  d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main restricted universe multiverse
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-04
<ev>  cjwatson: correct me if I'm wrong, but installing grub to a partition's VBR when it's already on the MBR will mean you're still booting off the MBR pointing at whatever partition was created when GRUB was installed to the MBR
<ev> in other words, not the desired effect
<ev> I'm wondering if grub leaves any kind of signature on MBR beyond the obvious 0x55AA so we could detect this scenario and warn the user
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r392 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.postinst):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Don't fail to configure keyboard-configuration if setxkbmap fails to
<CIA-3> console-setup: talk to the X display (LP: #728764).
<cjwatson> ev: there is unfortunately no way to reliably detect that
<cjwatson> it would be lovely, but the MBR is basically chaos.  any signature you might use is either seriously mutable across GRUB versions, susceptible to not being overwritten when another boot loader is installed, or both
<cjwatson> and there are zero bytes free in GRUB's MBR so no room to add anything
<cjwatson> (0x55AA isn't GRUB's signature, BTW - the disk doesn't have a valid DOS partition table without that)
<cjwatson> I'm actually not at all sure how the BIOS detects whether the MBR is bootable
<cjwatson> actually I suspect that the MBR must always be bootable and will sometimes chain to a PBR
<ev> oh I didn't mean to imply it was grub's signature, but that of the mbr
<ev> which is why I said beyond 0x55AA
<ev> perhaps we should just always display a message when they select a partition
<ev> chances are there will be a bootloader in the mbr
<ev> and just word it to say "if you have a bootloader in the mbr"
<ev> we don't ever use blocklists, right?
<ev> just trying to determine what state mpt's laptop is in (running around the office between broken computers today, it seems)
<ev> ah, we do.
<ev> I guess that's preferable to taking up an entire primary partition for just core.img, even with the risks of the filesystem moving things around?
<cjwatson> the thing is
<cjwatson> there is a contingent who really, really, really, really, really want to install our boot loader in a partition record
<cjwatson> I'm worried we'll piss them off even further by throwing up more and more warnings
<cjwatson> and they sort of have a point, they don't want Ubuntu to take over the machine because it isn't their primary OS
<cjwatson> don't generalise from mpt's laptop
<cjwatson> it's a Mac
<cjwatson> they're weird
<cjwatson> once the world switches over to GPT, this will stop being a problem - GRUB will occupy a partition
<cjwatson> can't really do that sanely on MBR though
<cjwatson> I confess I can never remember exactly how boot loaders are best installed on Macs, and it always makes my head hurt
<cjwatson> I think if you put them in the MBR there, other things stop working
<cjwatson> there are messy interactions with refit and boot camp
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r393 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu10
<ev> fair point
<ev> I'm not arguing for or against blocklists, in case that wasn't clear.  I was just curious as to the motivation for using them given the risks.
<cjwatson> lesser evil
<cjwatson> I'd love not to need to
<ev> right-o :)
<cjwatson> (we won't need them with btrfs, once we get round to writing the code to make grub use its bootloader embedding area)
<ev> is this documented/explained somewhere? Google-fu seems to be failing.
<cjwatson> the btrfs bit?
<ev> yes
<cjwatson> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-btrfs@vger.kernel.org/msg02036.html
<cjwatson> the 64kb comment
<ev> great stuff, thanks
<ev> cjwatson: we had someone try to install Ubuntu today and wasn't offered the resize option, because HP thinks it's funny to use up all four primary partitions.  Given that the only option from here for the regular user is format, what are your thoughts on pointing them in the direction of Wubi in this case (if they have an NTFS partition)?
<ev> Not trying to apply it as the solution to everything, but it seems like one of those cases where their options are already limited and if it doesn't work they're no worse off.
<ev> (This would presumably be done by greying out the resize option and changing its text to explain the situation with a link to run Wubi.  The code behind the link would copy Wubi to the Windows startup folder and reboot, and I'd change Wubi to remove itself from there during install.)
<ev> sorry to keep bugging you today
<ev> but I figured this is one of those things you'd want a say on before I just went ahead and did it
<cjwatson> interesting thought
<cjwatson> it's not the only option of course since it's conceivable they might want to delete something
<cjwatson> but I think it's worth mentioning
<cjwatson> if it can work smoothly, go for it
<ev> brilliant, thanks
<ev> but indeed, it would still leave the other options intact
<ev> this would just replace the resize option in that case
<cjwatson> ev: bug 712654 - is this something you know of us having fixed between alpha 2 and alpha 3?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712654 in ubiquity "system does not reboot after installation is complete - virtual box" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712654
<ev> nope
<ev> I've seen intermittent reports of this over the years, but I've never been able to reproduce it
<cjwatson> could you mention that in the bug for the record?
<ev> cjwatson: absolutely
<cjwatson> ta
<ev> any thoughts on what could be causing this?  It's a bit perplexing as the code around shutting down is fairly simple.
<ev> I wonder if we should start logging the loop level.
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, I wondered if it might be outside ubiquity
<ev> yeah, that's definitely possible though quite harder to debug
<ev> especially if it's X level
<ev> :-/
<ev> I wonder.  Perhaps the flush during unmount of /target is taking quite a long time
<ev> and it's appearing as though the system has locked up
<cjwatson> or could be YA upstart job logic error
<ev> lets tell them to pass --debug and strace -f and just wait for the aufs overlay to fill up. ;)
<ev> I've followed up on the bug
<cjwatson> hah
<cjwatson> the other day I wound up waiting until after partitioning and stracing to /target/tmp/ubiquity.trace
<cjwatson> which was a good decision since the strace was >1GB
<cjwatson> ev: also - did you notice Brian got back to you on bug 709363?
<ev> oo, I had not.  Thanks
<ev> strace> :)
<ev> huh, so it's definitely not swap anymore
<ev> ohhh, ecryptfs.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-06
<belak> I've been trying to change a few things in ubiquity and I was wondering how I can change the text of the english language for the install? I'm helping with an ubuntu derivitive and we'd like it to say Thank you for installing X in stead of Ubuntu at the end of the install in the box that asks you to reboot. I found the file in source, debian/ubiquity.templates. but how would I go about replacing the default?
<ubuntu-installer> Does anyone know how to install Ubunto-Server image from local NFS server?
<ubuntu-installer> I try to mount exported directory from NFS as local /CDROM for ubuntu-server installation. But, failed.
<ubuntu-david> My Ubuntu-Server LiveCD is hosted on one of Ubuntu machine and export as directory by NFS. I am using Pxelinux to boot mini from local Server as well. But, I cannot mount exported directory from Local NFS Server directory as /CDROM. My Installation is stopped at try to load package from /CDROM. Is this possible? If yes, pleaes tell me how to do this.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-27
<CarlFK> new box, seems fairly normal, 1 sata drive, fdisk shows it as /dev/sdb  no sda
<CarlFK> Feb 27 03:33:58 kernel: [    2.986899] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Multi     Flash Reader
<brendand> we're doing preseed installs and we have a situation where a system may or may not have a usb stick inserted on boot. either way we don't want to install on the usb stick
<brendand> problem is that it comes up as sda
<brendand> how can we make the preseed use some common sense?
 * ogra_ glares at bug 939278
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939278 in debian-installer "GTK mini-iso can't start X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939278
<ogra_> i wasnt aware we actually started building gtkfb images ... is that on purpose ?
<Armandeg> hey, anyone here?
<Armandeg> Hey, there were some of you who wanted info on USB network install and stuff... Please go check out armandeg.blogspot.com I make a few posts, please comment if you want any answers....
<Armandeg> just good for later/background knowledge
<stgraber> ogra_: AFAIK we do it because d-i does it by default, I don't think anyone actually tests them though ;)
<stgraber> jibel: I'm working on installer bugs now, so if you see anything critical, let me know
<stgraber> jibel: I'll have a quick look at bug 936115 to confirm it's a duplicate of bug 939450, then work some more on bug 898278
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936115 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_popup(): popup() takes exactly 7 arguments (6 given)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936115
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939450 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable in ubi-partman.py" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939450
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 898278 in ubiquity "Upgrade menu option should not appear for old releases" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898278
<stgraber> jibel: ok, it's not a duplicate ;) looking at what's wrong now
<stgraber> jibel: this one seems like an easy fix though, apparently something changed in a recent gtk requiring an extra parameter
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, makes sense
<stgraber> jibel: right-click should just do nothing right?
 * stgraber should have an older version of Ubuntu running in anthoer VM to compare...
<stgraber> hmm, the bug says I should get a contextual menu ... checking on 11.10 ...
<jibel> stgraber, testing with oneiric
<stgraber> jibel: just tested, 11.10 doesn't have a contextual menu
<stgraber> so I guess my fix is right then
<jibel> useless feature just here to crash the installer, nice :)
<stgraber> jibel: anything else that you see critical for beta1 so far? bug 898278 is milestoned for b1 so I'll have a look at it next but it's not really omg-critical
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 898278 in ubiquity "Upgrade menu option should not appear for old releases" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898278
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5217 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix bug #936115 (ubiquity crashing on right-click of a partition list item)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936115 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_popup(): popup() takes exactly 7 arguments (6 given)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936115
<jibel> stgraber, not on the installer side
<jibel> stgraber, there is bug 940908
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 940908 in ubiquity "Cannot localize keyboard at startup in live session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940908
<jibel> but I can't reproduce it
<jibel> pitti tried too and it worked
<stgraber> ok, will poke at the upgrade bug then for now
<jibel> I think it's due to persistence on usb
<jibel> stgraber, I confirm bug 940908
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 940908 in ubiquity "Cannot localize keyboard at startup in live session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940908
<jibel> it only happens from usb on bare metal
<jibel> in that case XKBLAYOUT is set to 'us
<jibel>  ' in /etc/default/keyboard
<jibel> even is the language is non-english
<jibel> i'll update the bug report
<stgraber> jibel: does it only happen when you allow for some persistent storage on USB or even without persistent storage?
<jibel> stgraber, I created usb with persistence, but the bug occurs on 1rst boot
<jibel> stgraber, I'll retry without
<stgraber> jibel: thanks. My understanding of the USB key stuff is that unless you turn on persistence, it should be identical to a live image
<jibel> stgraber, it only occurs with persistence enabled
<stgraber> jibel: ok, can you pastebin the list of all files on the usb stick just after creating it with persistence enabled?
<stgraber> jibel: I want to check if for some reason usb-creator is copying/creating some files
<jibel> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/859367/
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5218 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Add logic to detect a newer (or same version) target and only propose an 'upgrade' when the target is indeed older.
<stgraber> bdmurray: ^ finally ;)
<bdmurray> stgraber: great!
<stgraber> bdmurray: I "think" it should be fine in most cases, it might be a bit confused when the target is an alpha and uses a codename instead of version. In such case it won't allow to upgrade which I think is fine.
<stgraber> jibel: what's casper-rw? is that a partition? if so, can you mount it and list its content too?
<jibel> stgraber, I guess it is the permanent storage. It's an empty ext3 filesystem
<jibel> only contains lost+found
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> ok, looking at bug 645449 now, hopefully I can get that one fixed for good ...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645449 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs at Keyboard layout if you use keyboard to navigate / select" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645449
<bdmurray> ev: did you see there is a wubi branch with a few bug fixes?
<ev> bdmurray: yeah, I'll endeavor to get to that today
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-28
<stgraber> I really don't like my fix for bug 645449 but well ... unless we re-design half the thing I'm not sure how to make it work otherwise
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645449 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs at Keyboard layout if you use keyboard to navigate / select" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645449
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/859938/
<stgraber> from the 5 minutes of testing it went through here, I couldn't get it to hang and unless something goes terribly wrong in the debconf code, it "shouldn't" be possible with that change
<stgraber> though it has the side effect of making everything 600ms slower (even when clicking)
<stgraber> as for some reason gtk doesn't give a way of knowning whether the selection change because of a click or because of a keypress...
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5219 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py: Workaround for bug 645449, delay any action on the keyboard list by 600ms (resetting with any further action) and lock the dialog so that no event can be emitted/received while waiting on dbfilter.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645449 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs at Keyboard layout if you use keyboard to navigate / select" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645449
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5220 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Update changelog
<stgraber> maybe Colin will find a nice and clean way of fixing that one ...
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5221 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): releasing version 2.9.22
<antarus> so...
<antarus> ubiquity plugins
 * antarus wonders how horrifying this will end up
<antarus> The python plugins for ubiquity, they run in the same process space as the Ubiquity installer right; no crazy magic to run them separately?
<stgraber> jibel: any interesting ubiquity bugs for me or do we have a working installer at the moment?
<jibel> stgraber, hello, there is still this keyboard layout problem. the user selects French for example and the layout is set to 'us' in the live session
<jibel> stgraber, I also reported bug 942560 but I think it's not beta1 critical
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942560 in ubiquity "keyboard layout screen - Keyboard navigation broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942560
<stgraber> doh, 942560 sounds like me breaking it with another fix
<stgraber> jibel: right, that's a bug introduce with the fix for bug 645449
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645449 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs at Keyboard layout if you use keyboard to navigate / select" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645449
<stgraber> I'm actually surprised you managed to break it, loosing focus can happen and is a side effect of the fix, but I thought I caught all the cases where it remains locked ...
<jibel> well maybe the bug was there hidden somewhere
<stgraber> jibel: well, my fix isn't really a fix, it's a workaround to avoid an existing race condition
<stgraber> jibel: in the past you'd hit it all the time by moving quickly through the menu, looks like my fix now made the "quickly" part work but if you do it slowly it can still happen ...
<jibel> even if it is not fixed, I find the current situation better
<stgraber> yeah, I'll have a look later if I can reproduce the issue (should be easy now that I know I just need to go slowly) and see if I can make it a bit better
<bdmurray> stgraber: in case you didn't notice ubiquity bug descriptions now have an installcmdline in them
<stgraber> bdmurray: cool
<stgraber> jibel: I managed to get the list locked even when clicking (by selecting a variant), that's definitely wrong ... I'll have another look at that code then
<stgraber> bdmurray: bug 912031 - last comment sounds weird, why would the crash repporter (apport I guess) send them to a fixed bug?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 912031 in partman-auto "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_column_name(): argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912031
<bdmurray> stgraber: looking
<bdmurray> stgraber: a bug pattern would do it but there isn't none
<bdmurray> stgraber: the traceback is exactly the same and whoopsie, I think, does some new duplicate detection
<stgraber> yeah, I think that's the issue here, multiple bugs giving the exact same stacktrace ...
<bdmurray> oh, this explains something too
<bdmurray> Feb 23 21:06:30 ubuntu ubiquity:   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apport/ui.py", line 934, in open_url
<bdmurray> Feb 23 21:06:30 ubuntu ubiquity:     os.setgroups([gid])
<bdmurray> Feb 23 21:06:30 ubuntu ubiquity: OSError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted
<stgraber> jibel: around?
<stgraber> jibel: your bug about being able to select labels with tab, what exactly did you use to trigger that?
<stgraber> jibel: I tried from ubiquity in OEM mode from a live session and can't reproduce
<stgraber> (bug 942292)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942292 in ubiquity "user setup / oem mode - labels receive focus with tab navigation" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942292
<jibel> stgraber, I don't know actually. I'm unable to reproduce it.
<bdmurray> I thought I saw that with the screen reader enabled but that actually makes sense right?
<stgraber> yeah, for the screenreader that'd make sense as it needs it
<stgraber> otherwise you couldn't read the labels (that's my understanding at least, I never tested orca ...)
<jibel> bdmurray, ah, you're probably right. let me try.
<stgraber> if you had the accessibility stuff enabled, then it's not a bug, it's a feature ;)
<jibel> indeed, then I don't know why the screen reader was enabled but that's another story and another PEBKAC
<jibel> bdmurray, that was it, thanks!
<bdmurray> no problem
<bdmurray> I like bugs like that ;-)
<jibel> although there is a bug, when the user navigates in reverse order with shift+tab the focus is blocked on the progress line "copying files" :)
<stgraber> jibel: sounds like a gtk/accessibility bug though, I don't see any issue with shift+tab in regular mode
<jibel> stgraber, sounds very low priority too, isn't it ?
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, might be worth mentioning in bug 939450 so TheMuso is aware of it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939450 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable in ubi-partman.py" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939450
<stgraber> it's not imposible it's ubiquity's fault but it's more likely to be gtk/atk-bridge issue
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 942545 is a bit weird
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942545 in ubiquity "Ubiquity leaves a scrollbar on screen if you unmounted a partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942545
<stgraber> bdmurray: really weird indeed
<bdmurray> jibel: speaking of screen reader could you recreate bug 941094?  I can't.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941094 in ubiquity "Installation crash in a11y mode when using screen reader" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941094
<TheMuso> bug 941094 is a dup of bug 939450
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941094 in ubiquity "Installation crash in a11y mode when using screen reader" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941094
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939450 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable in ubi-partman.py" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939450
<bdmurray> TheMuso: how so?
<CarlFK> # or encrypted using an MD5 hash.; #d-i passwd/user-password-crypted password [MD5 hash]
<CarlFK> whats the command to gen that?
<CarlFK> doesn't seem to be md5sum
<CarlFK> at least I can't recreate the pw I use to back into how I set it: passwd/user-password-crypted password $6$khprmotoVWYLZY2....
<infinity> CarlFK: Well, for starters, $6$ denotes a sha512 password, not md5.
<CarlFK> that would explain part of my probmle
<CarlFK> echo mypw | sha512sum - still not it
<infinity> No, because *sum != crypt(3).
<infinity> In that crypt also salts hashes.
<infinity> I'd suggest mkpasswd(1), but it seems to be in desperate need of updating to understand newer hashes. :P
<infinity> But, if all else fails, create a throwaway user, set a password, copy the field from /etc/shadow, delete the user. :P
<TheMuso> bdmurray: Sorry, was thinking of a different bug, and didn't read into that one to be sure.
<TheMuso> bdmurray: Sorry, was thinking of a different bug, and didn't read into that one to be sure./c
<CarlFK> infinity: I have this documented somewhere  ;/
<CarlFK> preseed_carl.cfg:d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<CarlFK> fails on some boxes that have a flash card reader which gets decteded first
<CarlFK> is there some way to say "first drive fdisk finds" ?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-29
<TheMuso> stgraber: Ok, re bug 939450, its a GTK bug, and the bug is specific to the GtkTreeviewColumn code. I've found the last version of GTK3 where this works properly, so now its just a matter of bisecting and finding the commit which introduced the bug. Certainly won't have a fix by beta, but hope to have a fix by the end of the week with upstrea's help.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939450 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable in ubi-partman.py" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939450
<stgraber> TheMuso: cool, that's good news. thanks
<TheMuso> stgraber: np
<stgraber> and now digging into dbfilter ... apparently something doesn't always trigger, causing the keyboard issue ...
<stgraber> well, I guess I better go grab some food first as that'll likely take a while
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-01
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5222 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: gtk_ui: Move the pending_quits decrement to right after the main loop exits as it sometimes seems to take a while.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5223 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py: ubi-console-setup: Revert the set_sensitive() change, keep the 600ms delay and add some checks to avoid refreshing the UI when not absolutely needed.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5224 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Update changelog
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5225 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.23
<jibel> stgraber, since you seem to like ubiquity, would you mind looking at bug 830946 too ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830946 in ubiquity "Nothing displayed on embedded terminal." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830946
<stgraber> jibel: this one has been around for a while and I seem to remember cjwatson or ev having an idea of the cause, would be nice to have it fixed this cycle though
<jibel> stgraber, I think it's just a matter of font size. you can see the content if you scroll.
<stgraber> bdmurray: so in my ubiquity bug list for the day I have: bug 942030, bug 943844 and bug 924511
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942030 in ubiquity "'Take a photo' preview pane not showing live preview" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942030
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943844 in ubiquity "No welcoming message if install chosen in gfxboot and no network" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943844
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924511 in ubiquity "ubiquity tells me my computer name already exists on the network - hostname lookup can be slow" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924511
<stgraber> bdmurray: then I'll spend a few minutes on wubi as I noticed it's not working with Edubuntu (free space check seems to be the issue)
<stgraber> bdmurray: the bugs above are bugs I assigned myself over the past few days, if you have anything omg-critical let me know (and assign it to me so it shows up on my list)
<stgraber> jibel: same
<bdmurray> stgraber: will do, thanks!
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 942539 should be a quick fix
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942539 in ubiquity "Ubiquity desktop icon text looks messy" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942539
<stgraber> bdmurray: it's not :)
<stgraber> bdmurray: AFAIK we can't put line breaks in a .desktop file name
<bdmurray> ah
<stgraber> bdmurray: so possible fixes are to either change gtk/nautilus to avoid breaking the version number, change the font size or add some spaces and hope it works with all the flavours/derivatives/translations
<bdmurray> maybe just have it say "Install Ubuntu" and avoid the version altogether
<stgraber> that'd work, though I guess there was a reason we implemented all that code in casper to put the right version string there...
<stgraber> maybe some design specs
<bdmurray> Maybe we should discuss it next wednesday?
<bdmurray> jibel: what is the status of bug 942111?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942111 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed in ubi-partman.py : ValueError: I/O operation on closed file" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942111
<stgraber> bdmurray: yep, that'd be good. I'm happy to do the change in casper, I just want to make sure we won't get shout at for doing it ;)
<bdmurray> In my mind the version information seems extraneous, you aren't choosing between 12.04 and 11.10.
<bdmurray> You've already made a version choice.
<jibel> bdmurray, didn't have time to reproduce. it's on my list
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> stgraber: okay, maybe bug 926493 is easy!
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926493 in ubiquity "The installer still says your picture will be used on the login screen" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926493
<stgraber> bdmurray: yep, that's easy but will need a UIFe for the change in string
<stgraber> and not sure what kubuntu is doing, maybe the sentence is still right in some cases
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5226 ubiquity/src/webcam/webcam.c: webcam: image-capture-encoder is deprecated and gst_caps_new_simple needs to use a supported width/height, going with 640x480 as it seems standard for most webcams. (LP: #942030)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5227 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Update changelog
<stgraber> bdmurray: do you think "This picture will be associated with your user account and displayed at various places along with your username." would work as a generic replacement for "This picture will identify you in the account settings, login screen, and lock screen."?
<stgraber> the idea is that I don't want to update the string every time DX changes something and it's a pain to have per-flavour strings
<bdmurray> yes, but maybe 'your user and displayed along with your username in places'
<bdmurray> either way though ;-)
<stgraber> ok, updated the bug to make a UIFe, will see what the different teams thing of it
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-02
<bdmurray> stgraber: about?
<stgraber> bdmurray: yep
<bdmurray> check-missing-firmware provided by some part of ubiquity uses realpath which isn't on the live cd
<bdmurray> Mar  1 22:44:15 ubuntu hw-detect: Missing modules 'pata_macio (KeyLargo ATA)
<bdmurray> Mar  1 22:44:16 ubuntu check-missing-firmware: /dev/.udev/firmware-missing does not exist, skipping
<bdmurray> Mar  1 22:44:16 ubuntu ubiquity: /bin/check-missing-firmware: 28: /bin/check-missing-firmware:
<bdmurray> Mar  1 22:44:16 ubuntu ubiquity: realpath: not found
<stgraber> ok, sounds easy to fix, let me have a quick look
<stgraber> though it's likely not in ubiquity itself but rather in a d-i component built into ubiquity
<stgraber> which would explain why it works in d-i but not ubiquity
 * stgraber grabs hw-detect's source
<stgraber> ok, so one way would be to add an explicit dependency on realpath or change hw-detect to use readlink if available
<stgraber> adding realpath would bring an extra 14K of package to the CD so I think it's an acceptable solution
<stgraber> bdmurray: do you have a bug number I should mention in the changelog?
<bdmurray> stgraber: no, I was just reading syslogs and noticed this
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5228 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Add dependency on realpath (adds an extra 14K or so on the system)
<stgraber> there you go
<bdmurray> cool, thanks
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5229 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py): ubi-console-setup: Don't wait 600ms when in automatic (preseeded) mode.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5230 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.24
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-03
<aperson_> I have questions about creating a deb package that overwrites files in /etc/ and is applied during install time via the preseed file and it's currently halting the install. Syslog shows it asking to replace the files. Is there a IRC chanel better suited to this kind of question?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-04
<tmax> hello someone online ?
<tmax> i am having problems whit Ubuntu installer on OMAP4
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-25
<psivaa> xnox: curious to know your thoughts on bug 1131761 . Crash during manual encrypted partitioning
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1131761 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-partman fails with exit code 141 when setting up crypted partitioned installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131761
<xnox> u1 plugin page initial code merge will be happening soon, updates to match visual design will follow.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-26
<pabs3> infinity: lets discuss here. the 12.04.2 alternate installer seems to have dropped the ability to preseed base-installer/kernel/image to something that is release-agnostic, the only options (this is for precise) now are linux-generic-lts-quantal linux-image-generic-lts-quantal and linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic
<pabs3> we were preseeding linux-server before, which works with 12.04 and 12.04.1
<infinity> pabs3: linux-server should still work...
<infinity> pabs3: Oh, do you mean the ISO?
<pabs3> yeah, we remaster the iso
<infinity> pabs3: If you're remastering the ISO, remaster it with the right d-i bits.
<infinity> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<infinity> pabs3: ^-- Note /cdrom/ and /quantal-cdrom/
<infinity> pabs3: The first uses the 3.2.0 kernel (what you'd get with linux-server or linux-generic), the second uses the HWE kernel (linux-generic-lts-quantal)
<pabs3> sounds a lot more complicated than what we are currently doing (preseed file plus adjusting some names)
<infinity> Well, you could keep using the 12.04.1 media, if you don't want to actually remaster completely.
<pabs3> yeah, thats the current solution
<infinity> Honestly, I'm shocked to find anyone uses ISOs instead of PXE for this sort of thing. :P
 * pabs3 too :)
<infinity> The world never ceases to amaze me.
<pabs3> that said, we rely on non-techs to do installs at customer sites, a CD works better than having to add install infra at every install site
<infinity> Yeah, that's fair for one-offs.
<infinity> I was picturing a more datacetery sort of thing.
<infinity> Where I still hear some people put CDs into CD drives.
<infinity> And then I die a little inside.
<pabs3> :)
<infinity> Anyhow, remastering with different d-i bits and different packages isn't enormously difficult, but it's also not entirely trivial.  So, using the old media is certainly the simpler way to go, and it's not like upgrading at the end of the install is a huge deal.
<infinity> Gets lost in the noise in 3 months anyway, when there've been a bunch of SRUs past .2
<pabs3> its a bit slow on ADSL connections but yeah, not a huge deal
<infinity> Oh, right.  Australia.
<infinity> Maybe I can ship you some CDs with SRUs on them.
<infinity> Or possibly some DAT tapes.
<pabs3> :)
<pabs3> will stick with 12.04.1 media until the next release upgrade
<infinity> pabs3: The "what did I do now?" comment was that you said something about our kernel practices, just as I'd been in the process of urgent kernel security releases for the second time in a week.
<infinity> pabs3: So, I was somewhat curious if I'd just broken your computer or something. :P
<pabs3> I see :)
<pabs3> I got a bit confused at a precise iso talking about quantal kernel images, its understandable now
<infinity> It gets so much scarier.  There's also a full backport of the X/mesa/dri stack from quantal in 12.04.2
<infinity> Because this was the only sane(?) way to support new hardware.
<infinity> So, yeah, people who want the old kernel and the old X stack should just stick with 12.04.1 forever, or master their own media.
<infinity> Or netboot.
<hychen> Does iso-scan of ubuntu-installer  support NTFS filesystem?
<psivaa> cjwatson: Reported bug 1133199 for tomcat server installation failures, due to unmet dependencies. Would be helpful if you could reassign it to the server team if appropriate
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1133199 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Unmet dependancies fail to install raring tomcat server " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133199
<cjwatson> psivaa: sure, fixing
<psivaa> cjwatson: thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: i see.
<xnox> thanks.
<cjwatson> psivaa: in general various things are broken today - I suggest not bothering to report bugs about individual image weirdnesses
<cjwatson> (for today)
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<cjwatson> looks like I'm going to be spending my morning auditing differences and respinning
<cjwatson> (I ported another chunk of cdimage to unit-tested Python; this should improve things in the future but there are some temporary teething troubles)
<cjwatson> in particular the bridge between the bits of cdimage that are still in shell and the bits that are now in Python is a bit wonky
<cjwatson> converting it all at once would have been easier in that sense but would also have been logistically impossible to land :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-27
<soren> I have a lot of identical machines. They have multiple NIC's (different chips and different drivers). 19 times out of 20, they come up with the 10G one being eth0 and the 1G one being eth1, but 1 time out of 20, it's the other way around. What are my best options for handling this? Can I specify a order in which the drivers get to initialise?
<soren> I'm thinking there must be something I'm overlooking. How does netcfg/choose_interface make sense with nondeterministic NIC naming?
<soren> cjwatson: I'm staring at biosdevname for a bit. I think I see a bug, but I'm a bit confused how this is supposed to work.
<soren> cjwatson: Some of biosdevname's magic is in a base-install.d hook, but how does the udeb get installed to begin with?
<soren> cjwatson: Anyway, the bug is that the base-installer.d hook doesn't actually allow you to prevent biosdevname from getting installed.
<soren> cjwatson: For each word in /proc/cmdline, it'll call "apt-install biosdevname".
<soren> cjwatson: Except if the word is "biosdevname=0"
<soren> cjwatson: Ah, it's included in d-i's base set.
<cjwatson> soren: Oh, wow, that's a horrible bug, nice catch.  Could you file that, since I'm pretty sure I'll want to backport a fix for 12.04.3?
<cjwatson> soren: As far as netcfg goes, you can tell it to pick an interface by mac address, which hooks into the syslinux mechanism for telling userspace what mac address it was pxe-booted from; does that help?
<soren> cjwatson: Not really.
<soren> cjwatson: I want the 10G nic.
<soren> cjwatson: If I could force that driver to load first, I'd be golden.
<soren> cjwatson: biosdevname may do the trick, though.
<soren> cjwatson: Sure, I'll file that bug.
<soren> bug 1134227
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1134227 in biosdevname (Ubuntu) "biosdevname always gets installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134227
<soren> Truth be told I don't know if it actually always does get installed (I haven't actually ever installed anything newer than precise from scratch), but looking at that code, it would be.
<soren> The logic is broken for sure.
<cjwatson> You're almost certainly correct.  I don't feel the need to verify.
<cjwatson> Oh, indeed, since precise didn't have that same code it doesn't have that bug.
<cjwatson> But having a bug doesn't hurt anyway :)
<cjwatson> So you could try installing with biosdevname=1 (or quantal, which has that by default) and see if you get non-eth* names for the NICs.
<soren> cjwatson: I have that queued up for testing later today or tomorrow.
<soren> cjwatson: If that works for these systems, I'm probably in good shape. I guess I'm just surprised this hasn't been more of a problem for others in the past.
<cjwatson> Well, it was one of the motivations for biosdevname
<soren> True.
<soren> Well, /me -> lunch
<soren> Thanks!
<xnox> In the latest design proposal we want to show light bulbs (orange or dark dots) to indicate how many plugin pages there are & how many are done in the progress section.
<xnox> this means that "expander with the skip button and terminal" are in the way.
<xnox> I'm thinking to move those into a notebook page which one can switch to with "Ctrl-u" (aka which is typically used in web-browsers as show html source of the page)
<xnox> and also display "details" url link in the bottom right corner, if one is running in ubiquity debug mode.
<xnox> (although details url link may be redundant)
<xnox> thoughts?
<cjwatson> How about making the descriptive text only take up part of the horizontal width, and putting the light bulbs at the right alongside it, or similar?
<cjwatson> Or, we could hide the expander until the point where the light bulbs stop being useful (since they're no longer relevant once you've answered all the questions)
<cjwatson> So you answer all the questions and then the light bulbs are replaced by the progress widget etc.
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> Ctrl-u: this kind of thing is acceptable if and only if it's discoverable, IMO, which seems a bit tricky?
<cjwatson> I'd never guess Ctrl-u even with the analogy with web browsers.  Ubiquity looks nothing much like a web browser so that's not a key combination I'd expect to work.
<cjwatson> So I'd still prefer something visible if possible.
<xnox> (x) (x) (o) (o) => (line1: expander/text \n line2: [=======>] progress bar) => (ubuntu one pictograms + legal notice URL) => nothing.
<xnox> cjwatson: ok.
 * xnox should make new visuals public.
<cjwatson> Maybe in debug mode the expander etc. could always be visible?
<cjwatson> It's genuinely useful when working on the installer
<xnox> true. currently one cannot get to it from the very first screen though.
<xnox> which does already print activity.
<xnox> there is also bug 1074375
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1074375 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Progress text looks needlessly geeky" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074375
<xnox> which makes a good point that it's too discoverable for uninitiated.
<cjwatson> xnox: I don't mind it being more discreet as long as people who know they want progress information can get hold of it
<cjwatson> Matthew's suggestion for modifying the presentation seems reasonable though ... it's certainly not meant to look editable
<cjwatson> xnox: U1> Looks pretty good; I don't have any fundamental objections.  My one suggestion is that I think it could be a little clearer that you don't have to do this in order to complete installation.
<cjwatson> I realise we probably have business reasons to encourage people in the direction of a U1 login by default, but "Log in later" really does imply that you're going to *need* to do this at some point
<xnox> cjwatson: each and every screen has "Do it later" or "Skip to finish installation" (not sure what's the latest final string). Apart from dead-end pages (e.g. moving to legal notice page / futher details, have only a back button)
<cjwatson> I think it could use some explanatory text.
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> "do it later" may be true in the future, once users will be able to on-the-fly purchase media & apps directly from the dash in an approx. one click fashion.
<cjwatson> It still won't be mandatory
<xnox> sure.
<cjwatson> I'm all for encouraging people to use our services - I just think that if the services are actually compelling then we shouldn't need to make deceptive implications in the installer about whether they're mandatory or optional :)
<cjwatson> And IME people respond better to honesty
<cjwatson> Anyway, it should just be a minor tweak from here
<xnox> I like the new final / reboot screen with a big logo a lot =)))
<infinity> cjwatson: Was your d-i upload premature, given that linux-signed was in NEW?
<infinity> cjwatson: Or does d-i not actually use the kernel-signed-image udeb?
<cjwatson> It does.  I didn't notice
<infinity> I see no mention of the udeb in the build log, just the if vmlinuz*signed shell snippet.
<cjwatson> Was trying to clear bug 1134123
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1134123 in Ubuntu CD Images "Raring server installations fail with kernel mismatch with 20130227 images" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134123
<cjwatson> It's in build/pkg-lists/kernel
<cjwatson> May not mention it if it's missing
<infinity> Possibly not, yeah.
<infinity> Oh well, I'll just no-change rebuild it after the next publisher run hits disk.
<cjwatson> Ta
<cjwatson> Could you respin server once that's landed?
<cjwatson> And close that bug above
<infinity> Cando.
<cjwatson> Assuming you'll be around a bit later than me
<infinity> I'm here all day.
<infinity> cjwatson: Though, I'm curious why there was a mismatch that needed fixing at all.
<infinity> cjwatson: Given that -8- was happily stuck in proposed, waiting on d-i...
<cjwatson> Yeah, not totally sure and I didn't really investigate
<infinity> Feb 27 07:18:05 main-menu[1735]: DEBUG: resolver (libc6-udeb): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<infinity> That seems unexpected, or is it really not on the CD?
<cjwatson> Should be in the initrd IIRC
<cjwatson> Library reduction and all
<infinity> Oh, right, so that's just the resolver being unhelpfully verbose when what it really should say is "already installed, skipping" or nothing at all.
<infinity> I guess anna/udpkg don't have a status DB to check such things against?  I've never really looked into the architecture.
<cjwatson> They do but I think libc6-udeb is still a weird special case or something
<cjwatson> I tend not to care unless something's actively breaking :)
<infinity> A good philosophy.
<cjwatson> There is certainly a /var/lib/dpkg/status in the d-i env though
<stgraber> cjwatson: was it you who mentioned problems with the tftp client in grub2?
<stgraber> cjwatson: I got an action item from last UDS to test PXE boot with UEFI/SecureBoot and IPv6. I just did a test with IPv4 and grub2 loads fine, grabbing all its modules and the config, but fails to grab the kernel/initrd with some kind of network error
<stgraber> poking from the shell, I can see it has the IP, DNS and routes right, but the tftp part is somehow failing
 * stgraber checks that the grub image is the latest one from raring
<stgraber> cjwatson: "error: couldn't send network packet."
<stgraber> oh, actually, all commands give me that error, not only those that obviously need to fetch stuff from the network. (lsmod gives me the same error for example)
<cjwatson> stgraber: Steve reported to me that those exist
<cjwatson> stgraber: If you can get me instructions for constructing a reproduction case in kvm/OVMF, I expect I can fix it from that
<stgraber> cjwatson: will be tricky with OVMF as IIRC we don't have network support built into the firmware we have in the archive
<cjwatson> Or even any reproduction case that doesn't involve an excessively complex network - if I can start it from the EFI shell on a test machine maybe?
<cjwatson> Something that I can iterate on
<cjwatson> (Bearing in mind I don't really have EFI netbooting infrastructure at the moment in general, though I could bring it up in principle)
<cjwatson> I was hoping for OVMF since that's easier, but you make a good point ;-)
<stgraber> hmm, I wonder if booting the same binaries from a usb stick would be enough. I'll have to test that.
<cjwatson> I have two EFI test machines at the moment; neither is SB-capable though
<cjwatson> So if it needs SB I'd need to build specialised OVMF or something
<cjwatson> I think Steve indicated it was a general problem on UEFI though
<stgraber> nope, I wan't testing with SB, just plain UEFI using a tftp with the result of grub-mknetdir
<cjwatson> Ah, good; if that works with booting from USB then I could probably take it from there
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, can't seem to get grub to load any of its modules from usb when using the tftp .efi binary
<stgraber> either that or I'm failling to setup the fs layout for it to find them
<stgraber> (grub complains of unset root variable, but as far as I can tell, it doesn't have the gpt module so even if I set it, it won't work)
<stgraber> so all I'm getting is the recovery prompt which isn't terribly useful :(
<sixcorners> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu and now all I get is the grub recovery prompt
<sixcorners> 12.10 amd64, I didn't change any of the partition settings, it's supposed to dual boot with windows 8
<sixcorners> it's a moderately old desktop, the first disk is mbr, the second is gpt, first has windows 8 and grub, the second has ubuntu
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-28
<infinity> cjwatson: Don't worry about d-i/seeds for the current kernel crop, I'll get it done once linux-ppc and linux/armhf finish.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-01
 * xnox took the plunge and bought a SecureBoot capable motherboard with two fakeraid controllers.
<xnox> should be nice for d-i work / image testing. As well as case/ram/cpu to match.
<cjwatson> My new server is SB-capable but like hell I'm SBifying it
<cjwatson> (And isn't one I can take down for experimentation)
<xnox> well i have 4 disks so I do plan on taking it up & down for testing / developing on it. virt-manager works nicely over kvm+ssh so i can continue working on my laptop when this new desktop is down.
<xnox> so not sure if that machine will have desktop installed or not. i am expecting livecd to fly on it.
<cjwatson> I have a new (well, QA-surplus) laptop which I'll be trying to reproduce the GRUB efinet problems on shortly, once I've finished backing up its existing contents
<cjwatson> This would go a lot faster if the gigabit switch I ordered the other day had arrived yet
<xnox> my ram has shipped already (ordered what 40min. ago?!) the rest will probably arrive over the next two weeks *sigh*
<cjwatson> I must say it's rather nice to have a machine that can afford to have 93% of its RAM spent on buffers and cache
<xnox> true.
<xnox> I'm failing to see "toggle_top_level", "toggle_progress_section", "toggle_navigation_control" used at all. Dead code?!
<xnox> or is it API for custom plugins?
<xnox> i'm going to assume it's an external api to external plugins for now.
<xnox> ev: you seem to have merged one of these toggle_* functions. What are they for? =)
<ev> xnox: we've (I've) done a really poor job of documenting and correctly exposing the API
<ev> actually being consistent in defining private members
<ev> not reaching into classes private members, etc
<ev> xnox: it might be used by dell-recovery, according to google
<xnox> hmm.... ok. well committer @Dell.com was a give away as well ;-)
<ev> xnox: best ask superm1 :)
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> superm1: ping =))) message me when you are around and free to chat about ubiquity ;-)
<cjwatson> xnox: You could look at lp:dell-recovery directly
<xnox> awesome.
<xnox> superm1: unping.
<xnox> looks a lot like ubiquity-tweak tool I was thinking off to do. Which can e.g. change default filesystem to xfs/btrfs and the likes.
<xnox> aka gui presseed builder.
<ogra_> just abuse the kickstarted UI ?
<ogra_> *kickstarter
<xnox> yeah.
<stgraber> xnox: remember the number of that console-setup ubiquity bug you wanted me to look at?
 * stgraber starts digging
<xnox> stgraber: http://pad.lv/c/ubiquity and look at a few merge proposals there is like 4 for it.
<stgraber> ah, bug 944614
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944614 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in keyboard_variant_timeout(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'apply_keyboard'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944614
<stgraber> right, the fix is wrong, I'll poke at it a bit and get a correct one
<xnox> yes, please =)
<xnox> i have logs of last time we were discussing it....
<xnox> do you need them? or you remember the context?
<stgraber> I'm sure I just came to the same conclusion I did back then by looking at the proposed fix
<stgraber> the proper way to fix it is to cancel the gobject timeout when moving away from the page
<stgraber> so that the timeout doesn't hit when the page no longer exists
<stgraber> (that or have the timeout function check whether the page is currently displayed, both should work fine)
<stgraber> the proposed fix will obviously work, but will also possibly catch other unrelated issues which we'd want to see should they happen
<stgraber> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577302/
<stgraber> I think that's the correct way to fix this
<stgraber> xnox: tested here and pushed to trunk
<superm1> xnox: if you want to refactor any of those toggle_* to something different, feel free, just lemme know so i can adjust dell-recovery for those changes too
<stgraber> xnox: I guess I may as well push it to precise too, will copy the commit to that branch too.
<xnox> superm1: well, we want to show progress section at all times now.
<xnox> let me find a screenshot.
<xnox> superm1: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=105922848292507689403&target=PHOTO&id=5850457453851904290&noredirect=1
<xnox> so it's orange dots for all steps -> slideshow with progress bar -> finish.
<xnox> superm1: I'm just going to keep toggle_* functions to work, but you may consider switching / keeping to show it. Or whatever =)
<stgraber> xnox: ah, I didn't notice he also sent it to precise-proposed, thanks for getting rid of that one too :)
<xnox> stgraber: yah, there was a gazzilion of them =)
<xnox> stgraber: all nice and clean now. Also ping the u1 to clean up their merged proposals. (most of it is in main-u1 now)
<infinity> xnox: kernels and d-i have been migrating together for months.
<infinity> Trying easy from autohinter: linux/3.8.0-9.18 linux-meta/3.8.0.9.23 linux-signed/3.8.0-9.18
<infinity> leading: linux,linux-meta,linux-signed
<infinity> start: 193+0: i-96:a-39:a-25:p-33
<infinity> orig: 193+0: i-96:a-39:a-25:p-33
<infinity> easy: 196+0: i-97:a-40:a-26:p-33
<infinity>     * i386: debian-installer-images
<infinity>     * amd64: debian-installer-images
<infinity>     * armhf: debian-installer-images
<infinity> FAILED
<infinity> xnox: ^--- For example.
<cjwatson> infinity: Also seed sync bugs, which we should figure out something more automatic for at some point
<cjwatson> But yeah, the override thing is the worst of it.  Maybe next week
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah.  I can overcome both misfeatures if I'm around when the migration happens (as I will be when it does in the next hour or so), but it would be lovely if I didn't have to.
<infinity> cjwatson: Seed sync bugs probably just need the seeds rethought a bit WRT how that works.
<infinity> cjwatson: Given that britney and nbs-report both have a concept of "debian-installer-images dependencies", baking that into germinate somehow might possibly be doable in a not-too-hideous fashion.
<infinity> cjwatson: Which would then let us take ABI out of the seeds entirely.
<infinity> cjwatson: I suppose the easiest way to stop all those hacks would be to actually generate a real package that depends on all of those deps.  Some "debian-installer-udebs-meta" or something that just records the udebs used in the build.
<infinity> cjwatson: If that were in the archive, we could seed it, it would Just Work for NBS and migration, and we wouldn't need other hacks.
<infinity> cjwatson: Would that be a hideous solution to you?  Other than a single crufty metapackage no one will ever install, it actually seems vaguely elegant, compared to the current state of affairs.
<cjwatson> Maybe.  I'd like to think about it a bit to see if I can find something slicker ...
<infinity> Sure.  Though that's really easy to implement.  Don't know why I didn't think of it the last time I hacked a solution for this.
<cjwatson> To make your solution work, the metapackage would actually have to be a udeb
<infinity> Since the build produces the manifests, etc, the last thing you do it just make a debian-installed-udebs-all.udeb that depends on all of them, done.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-02
<infinity> Yeah, it would have to be a udeb, that was implied.
<cjwatson> It wouldn't even have to depend on everything - just kernel-image-blah-di would be enough
<cjwatson> Of course I'm not totally certain proposed-migration checks deps for udebs
<infinity> Sure, as long as it catches all the kernel images used per arch, that would work too.
<cjwatson> Oh and cdimage also needs to know the ABI, so it's a bit more than just that
<cjwatson> Hence why I'd like to be able to do it in germinate somehow if possible
<infinity> cdimage knows the ABI due to the seeds.
<cjwatson> Which have to be in sync
<infinity> And if you seed that udeb, it pulls in all the deps.
<cjwatson> Hence the problem
<infinity> That was my point.
<cjwatson> Hm.  Maybe.
<cjwatson> Yeah, for that it'd have to be everything relevant
<cjwatson> You'd probably need one per ABI
<infinity> So, yeah, it would need to depend on all the ones in the manifest, not just the kernel images.
<infinity> I don't see why the metapackage would need to be one per ABI, though?
<infinity> The whole point is to avoid that.
<cjwatson> Because we haven't always had all the ABIs seeded in the installer seed
<cjwatson> I mean flavour
<cjwatson> I'll think about it - it seems clunky to me somehow, but might be the best available
<infinity> Basically, exactly what the fake "debian-installer-images" depends on today.  If that were seeded, it would just work.  I think.
<infinity> And yeah, we could further divide by flavour, but we don't currently.  The ARM server image actually contains all the flavours' udebs.
<infinity> Which is a bug, to be sure.
<infinity> But germinate has no concept of subarches.
<infinity> So, it's a bit tough.
<infinity> If cdimage udebs could pull from a metapackage, we could actually fix that.
<cjwatson> The installer seed certainly hasn't always included all flavours, and this is deliberate and necessary for cdimage - we'd have to reflect that
<cjwatson> You don't have to have germinate have a true concept of subarches - just have debian-installer-udebs-generic etc.
<infinity> Right.
<infinity> That's kinda the conclusion I was coming to in arguing against it.
<cjwatson> I still don't quite like it in some visceral way, but it does sound workable, and it's better than what we have now.  If you want to do it, be my guest :)
<cjwatson> Just make sure that it's Priority: extra
<cjwatson> (Or maybe optional.  >= standard would be bad.)
<infinity> My usual MO is optional, and wait for the archive to tell me I'm wrong.
<cjwatson> extra would be best here, I think.
<infinity> But by Policy rules, since nothing conflicts with it, optional should be right.
<infinity> priority-mismatches will yell until it lands in the right tier anyway, no?
<cjwatson> priority-mismatches doesn't care about udebs.
<infinity> I've never looked at priority-mismatches' implementation, but I assume it's vaguely policy-compliant.
<infinity> Oh, right.
<infinity> Then extra it is. :P
<cjwatson> And it doesn't care about enforcing optional/extra either; all it does is ensure that required/important/standard match up with the expansions of the required/minimal/standard seeds.
<cjwatson> infinity: BTW, you said you have sbuild configured to use a giant tmpfs.  Does that work with lvm-snapshot?  If so, what's the simplest way to configure it?
<infinity> I don't use LVM snapshots, so not sure the best way to do that.
<cjwatson> I assume just mounting a tmpfs on /var/lib/schroot/mount won't work, since schroot overmounts snapshots under those.
<infinity> I flip flop between aufs and overlayfs, both of which are just simple directory unions, so I mount /var/lib/schroot/union/overlay as a tmpfs and done.
<infinity> If it doesn't something similar for lvm, that's the answer, but I dunno.
<cjwatson> Ah, maybe I could do it in /etc/schroot/whatever/fstab
<infinity> Why LVM?  Just got sick of random overlayfs/aufs bugs/misfeatures?
<cjwatson> My new server has 16GB RAM and already uses LVM for nearly everything
<infinity> Fair enough.
<cjwatson> So it seemed the logical choice
<cjwatson> LVM snapshot removal doesn't seem totally robust, though :-/
<infinity> And yeah, 16G here too.  Hence:
<infinity> schroot          12G  1.7G   11G  14% /var/lib/schroot/union/overlay
<infinity> schroot        /var/lib/schroot/union/overlay/            tmpfs   size=75%          0       0
<infinity> (It was a glorious day when I learned you could specify tmpfs size by percent)
<cjwatson> I've mounted a tmpfs statically on /var/lib/sbuild/build and configured the schroot fstab to bind-mount that onto /build
<cjwatson> Not perfect since you still hit disk for installing build-deps, but should help
<infinity> Yeah, my solution's definitely speed for build-deps, but has the downside of aufs and overlayfs both sucking differently. :P
<infinity> s/speed/speedy/
 * infinity would pay good money to not be deathly ill a day before he has to get on a plane.
<cjwatson> Debian wheezy's kernel does have aufs, at least, so I can fall back to that if this turns out to suck too much
<cjwatson> Pretty sure that not running sbuild on my laptop all the time is going to be FTW though.
<infinity> A new laptop would also be FTW.
<cjwatson> I've got a QA surplus one from Pete
<cjwatson> In the process of setting it up
<infinity> Oh, yay.  No more laptop trying to pretend to be a tablet?
<cjwatson> QA seems to have killed its battery though
<cjwatson> It'll be a while before I get general life transferred, but yeah
<infinity> Just don't do what I did.
<cjwatson> I've spent a good part of the tail end of this week on sysadmin ...
<cjwatson> Oh?
<infinity> I backed up to a non-redundant disk and wiped mine out.  And the backup disk died about 10% into the return rsync.
<cjwatson> Oops
<infinity> Yeah, timing++
<cjwatson> I do need to refresh my secondary backup disk, but I'm not generally too badly off for backups these days
<cjwatson> With the new server I can abolish the ridiculous situation where my laptop was also the house backup server
<cjwatson> Because the old system with 192MB RAM wasn't very good at anything involving, well, work
<infinity> Heh.
<cjwatson> An 85x RAM upgrade was pretty much what it needed
<infinity> My PPC kit keeps me pretty well covered for servers, though I need to get around to slapping some big/cheap disks in the POWER5.
<infinity> Which would be so much easier if the SAS controller in there wasn't the only SAS controller in the world that refuses to talk to SATA drives. :/
<cjwatson> These days, I really do not have disk shortage problems.  Occasionally disk is in the wrong places.
<infinity> So, I probably need to pick up a cheap SATA controller and hook it up to the SAS backplane.
<infinity> Cause I refuse to pay the ridiculous premium for SAS drives.
<cjwatson> This one's still half-SATA half-PATA while I migrate, but I can cope.  It's an improvement.
<cjwatson> A few pvmoves at some point won't be a big deal.
<infinity> Aww.  Half the fun of fixing NBS rdeps is being able to remove the binaries, and someone beat me to it.
<infinity> Sad face.
<cjwatson> Too slow, old man.
<infinity> Why, I oughtta.
<cjwatson> I did component-mismatches too.
<infinity> Also: get off my lawn.
 * antarus gets a lawnchair
 * infinity does priority-mismatches.
<infinity> At least I caught the kernel override thing at the magic mid-copy moment.
<cjwatson> My, this HP laptop has an abysmal UEFI implementation.
<cjwatson> You have to manually select "Boot from EFI file" and navigate your way through the EFI System Partition if you want to boot Ubuntu using UEF.
<cjwatson> *UEFI
<infinity> Yeah, apw's HP netbook is about that bad.
<cjwatson> Spec compliance must be for other people.
<stgraber> is that a win8 certified system?
<cjwatson> It doesn't have Secure Boot, so no.
<cjwatson> (At least not AFAICS.)
<cjwatson> It has a Windows 7 sticker on it.
<stgraber> as bad as they all are, so far my experience is that Microsoft at least managed to force everyone to have an half decent UEFI implementation for simple things like booting (the configuration tools they ship with are all different and all broken though)
<cjwatson> It's fairly clear from the design and what docs exist that this UEFI implementation is just for experimentation.
<cjwatson> Might haul the thing back to BIOS at some point.  But I'm going to use it to track down this GRUB networking bug first.
<cjwatson> I think I've reproduced it, or at least a precursor to it; I can see it sending out ARP packets and ignoring the result.
<stgraber> cjwatson: cool. Let me know when you have something I can test here. Oh, and on the subject, do you know if grub2 does IPv6? (next one on my list will be IPv6 UEFI PXE-like boot)
<cjwatson> Yes, in 2.00
<cjwatson> At least the code exists; can't speak to testing
<stgraber> cool, I'll do some more testing once we have working IPv4.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I should be able to do at least minimal testing as well.
<cjwatson> That's a pretty major item on the UEFI implementation list.
<stgraber> I'm not even sure what UEFI IPv6 PXE does. My guess is that it involves DHCPv6 to get the tftp server, that or just randomly pokes the gateway and hopes to find a tftp server there.
<cjwatson> MTFTP, I think, but yeah
 * antarus will be putting Ubuntu on his Pixel this weekend
<xnox> antarus: join #ubuntu-arm i'm hure hrw and ogra will be drooling over that =)
<xnox> s/hure/sure/
<xnox> infinity: yeah, feel free to remove my comment. i guess a few times when images failed to build was due to new abi kernels not being promoted / out-of-sync with seeds, which you and colin discussed now anyway.
<infinity> xnox: Remove it?  Nonsense.  We have a time-honored tradition of sniping in whiteboards.  It's one of life's simple pleasures.
 * xnox got level 5 in ingress, not sure what else to do. good night everyone.
<infinity> Was that pretty much your last goal in life?
<antarus> xnox: not arm
<antarus> xnox: its just an i5
<infinity> An ARM system with a display like that would make me a very happy man.
 * antarus avoids ingress
<antarus> that thing will ruin my life
<infinity> Of course, it would also need a ThinkPad-style trackpoint.
<infinity> Which usually limits my options to... ThinkPads.
<antarus> infinity: afaik the chromeos team wrote their own driver for the touchpad
<antarus> (which is open source)
<antarus> or so the guy told me ;p
<infinity> antarus: Yes, I've been following davem's battle with it. :)
<infinity> antarus: But that's hardly relevant, since I was just pointing out that I had touchpads.
<infinity> had?
<infinity> hate.
<infinity> HATE.
<infinity> Typing hard.
 * antarus hands infinity an external mouse
<antarus> problem solved!
<infinity> Not at all. :P
<infinity> The beauty of the trackpoint is never having to move your hands off the keyboard.
<antarus> yeah I liked them too
<antarus> but no one is making them anymore
<antarus> not 'stylish'
<infinity> I'll never quite grasp why they didn't become more popular.
<infinity> Lenovo still ships with them on most machine, except the very low end.
<stgraber> you can get USB thinkpad keyboards (with trackpoint), but not that great to have to carry a usb keyboard around with your laptop ;)
<antarus> ahh
<antarus> the x1 doesn't have them, afaik
<antarus> let me go look
<infinity> I think I'll just be waiting for a thinkpad with a high res screen.
<infinity> The Carbon sure does.
<antarus> oh yeah
<antarus> I'm wrong
 * antarus doesn't play with the new hardware much ;p
<infinity> The Carbon would be dangerously close to the perfect laptop if the screen res was a bit shinier.
<infinity> Well, and if I could stuff in tons more RAM, but I always want that, there's never enough.
<antarus> yeah the pixel has 4GB soldered on :/
<antarus> my chromebox desktop has 16, heh
<infinity> My T420s has 16G.
<infinity> And even that's not enough. :P
<antarus> you are one of those weirdos that runs like 40 VMs on your laptop aren't you
<infinity> No, I do everything in tmpfses.
<infinity> Also, web browsers suck.  All of them.
<antarus> I'm going to tell you something that will blow your mind
<antarus> there is this thing
<antarus> called the cloud
<antarus> it has more cpus and memory than your laptop
<antarus> if you do your work there.. ;p
<infinity> And irritating round trips, and sometimes fees.
<infinity> And so much fiddly crap I don't really care to deal with for one-off builds.
<infinity> But if you can figure out a way to offload all my web browsing to the cloud, I'm all ears.
<cjwatson> My auto-cross-builder project made complete sense to do in the cloud.  For everything else, when the cloud magics up more bandwidth for me, I might be there.
<infinity> At least when Firefox started doing the on-demand tab loading, that helped a ton.
<cjwatson> Oh yes.
<antarus> cjwatson: bandwith, or latency?
<antarus> (or both)?
<cjwatson> Bandwidth.
<cjwatson> I suppose both, but latency is not really the blocker for anything I care about.
<antarus> I'm actually unfamiliar with Canonical, do they have an office, or is everyone remote?
<cjwatson> We have offices, but most developers aren't in one.
<infinity> What he said.
<antarus> that is what I expected
<antarus> yeah i think that would be a tough sell then
<infinity> I have tons of bandwidth at home because I live in the promised land, apparently.  But I still find the concept of setup/teardown and pushing my sources to the cloud, retrieving binaries and/or logs, lather, rinse, repeat, to be ludicrous for anything other than large rebuilds.
<antarus> best home internet I had was 100mbit, and that was in .de in the middle of Munich
<infinity> It's not an efficient way to debug and iterate.
<antarus> infinity: ahh you work *all* on your laptop them
<antarus> then*
<antarus> my laptop is just a thin client
<antarus> to my 'cloud desktop' as it were
<infinity> Hence the server-specced laptop.
<cjwatson> My row of houses is surrounded by a solid ring of areas where there is fibre-to-the-cabinet.  But our area: old-fashioned copper ADSL only, and we're 4km from the exchange so 2.5Mbps is the best we can do.
<cjwatson> Which is why I'm afraid things like the Chromebook leave me rather cold. :-P
<antarus> yeah
<antarus> right now I have like 25/5 business comcast
<antarus> so using stuff like NX from home works pretty well
<infinity> 250/25 here.
<cjwatson> (Also, our area isn't planned for upgrade because apparently I live near too many poor people.)
<antarus> promised land indeed
<antarus> cjwatson: I get more than 2.5mb down over my phone ;p
<cjwatson> (I paraphrase only very slightly.)
<cjwatson> My phone's 3G isn't too bad, but they start imposing annoying restrictions at less than my typical monthly limit.
<antarus> yeah i had ot give up my unlimited data
<antarus> now i just have 2G
<cjwatson> I found this out when I had a three-week ADSL outage last summer.
<infinity> cjwatson: I assume your neighbourhood is also expected to run its own telephone exchange, including emergency services?
<infinity> cjwatson: And your "ambulances" are just voluneers with wheelbarrows?
<antarus> also EC2 is expensive as hell
<antarus> clouds need to be cheaper
<cjwatson> infinity: Heh.  But no, we're on the Cambridge exchange.  It's just our one cabinet that apparently sucks.
 * antarus was speccing out on-demand buildbots on EC2
<antarus> horrible idea
<cjwatson> I literally went and mapped out all the addresses around us with the post office's postcode checker and BT's address checker to figure out what FTTC coverage looked locally.  All the surrounding cabinets: fine.  Number 83: sucks to be us.
<cjwatson> (Tedious, but BT are allergic to providing data in useful formats.)
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm trying to sort out if that's sad or hilarious.
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm guessing there are no reasonably-priced LTE providers or anything in the area?  Pretty much anything would be better than that.  Pringles can repeater to a friend a mile down the road?
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm sure we can send you lamont to help replicate his old setup.
<cjwatson> There's a cable monopoly provider.  I may buckle at some point.  For now, they're evil and I want nothing to do with them (e.g. mandatory intrusive web filtering).
<infinity> (He did finally get cable though, so you're even more ghetto than lamont...)
 * antarus makes a note never to move to what I'm assuming is the UK)
<cjwatson> We're a bit behind.  Pretty sure my 250-house block is rather worse than average, though.
<infinity> antarus: cjwatson's in Cambridge, England, yeah.  lamont, who was even more ghetto for ages is in Colorado.
<infinity> But we did hear entertaining stories about him scaling towers to fix his internet in the middle of ice storms.
<antarus> gives me bad memories of college
<antarus> microwave link
<cjwatson> The sad bit is that Cambridge is a geek-packed tech city.
<antarus> went down in a storm, so we had a 56k dialup for the remote building (200 users)
<antarus> and we had solaris, NIS+, and NFS homedirs
<antarus> so about nothing worked
<infinity> Ow.
<antarus> They 'ran' on that 56k for two weeks
<infinity> Yeah, I was going to comment that 56k wasn't so bad when I was in college, but not for an NIS/NFS network.
<cjwatson> It was great at job-2 when the NFS server went down (once every couple of months) and it took IT several hours to recover it so we all got to go to the pub.
<infinity> Though, while I would have put 200 users on a 64k ISDN link, my university certainly never was that bad off.
<infinity> Pretty sure they had redundant T3s or better by the time I was there.
<infinity> Externally.  Internally was shinier.
 * xnox ponders if monopolised kingston communications internets in hull was worse than connection in cambridge.
<antarus> cjwatson: that sounds like Google Circa 2002 ;p
<xnox> it was something like 1 Mbps.
<xnox> and that's 3 years ago.
<stgraber> Everytime I fly back from a family visit in Switzerland it takes me a couple of weeks to get used to my slow 30Mbps/10Mbps internet again... my grand-mother is the one with the slowest internet and she has 50Mbps/25Mbps for a quarter of what I pay here... (my parents currently have 100Mbps/50Mbps for half the price I pay)
<stgraber> at least I'm good at mirroring stuff, so I very rarely grab big stuff directly from the internet (letting me get unlimited internet for a small premium was the worst decision my ISP ever made, currently averaging 1.5TB a month)
<xnox> stgraber: =)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-24
<bdmurray> cjwatson: could you have a look at bug 1277865?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1277865 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Cannot install Ubuntu 14.04 on EFI hardware" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277865
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-27
<MangledBlue> Still looking for INSTALL help - my MD5 checks out - c7f439e864d28d9e5ca2aa885c4ec4cb *ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<MangledBlue> but I cannot get this to work - any thoungts?
<MangledBlue> Is it just to late/early? is everybody asleep - ????
<MangledBlue> anybody?
<MangledBlue> ......hello
<MangledBlue> anybody??
<antarus> I love it when they only stay for 10 minutes
<infinity> antarus: I'm sure it'll lead to a bad review on Yelp as the worst service they've ever gotten at an IRC restaurant.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-02-24
<davmor2> cyphermox: I don't see the press enter to continue on amd64 vivid on a secureboot and uefi install, (full disk wipe and install) after the cd has been ejected
<cyphermox> davmor2: yeah, that's bug 966480, I don't think it's just uefi installs
<davmor2> cyphermox: nice
<robert_ancell> I'm trying to add support for using a TPM to store the LUKS key for full disk encryption. The good news is I can now convert a stock LUKS trusty install into a TPM LUKS system with a few commands. The challenge now is to make all this easy to setup from ubiquity.
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: I suspect you don't have a way to virtualize the TPM bits? ie. vTPM on Xen?
<cyphermox> note that I know next to nothing about TPM ;)
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, There is a QEMU project to virtualize/passthrough TPM but it seems that there's no progress there (and it looked like too much work for me to help get done in time)
<robert_ancell> I bought a PC with TPM for testing
<cyphermox> yeah, I saw it too but passthrough...
<robert_ancell> Yeah, it's pretty hard to work on without such a PC
<cyphermox> kind of means you'll break your tpm if things don't work as you expect
<robert_ancell> yep :)
<cyphermox> ;)
<robert_ancell> I've reinstalled this box many times due to breaking things like that :)
<robert_ancell> So the problems I'm trying to work on now are a) Adding UI to ubiquity to take ownership of the TPM during install (i.e. set the passwords for it) and b) Set up the LUKS partition with TPM on install
<robert_ancell> So I think a) is not *too* hard once I work out the right places to update in Ubiquity
<robert_ancell> b) is a bit harder - I think the code that actually does this is in debian-installer / partman-crypto but that doesn't seem to support anything other than vanilla LUKS installs
<cyphermox> my suggestion would be to leave breadcrumbs, log all you can, start by doing a noop but logging what it should have been doing
<cyphermox> so yeah, a) would be all in ubiquity
<cyphermox> b) would be partman-crypto, I think, as you mentioned
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, and is it OK for ubiq to take new dependencies on libtss to do this functionality?
<robert_ancell> libtspi I mean
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: would it need libtspi or would that be in partman-crypto instead?
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, for the setting up of the TPM I don't think it makes sense to put that in partman-crypto, since it's not specifically related to the partitioning
<robert_ancell> i.e. it's "hey, you have this TPM that's not been set up - would you like to do that?"
<cyphermox> sure
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, so if the work is in partman-crypto, I should be able to test that with a text based install before working on the ubiq frontend right?
<cyphermox> yes
<robert_ancell> What's the easiest way to do that?
<cyphermox> maybe use a preseed that goes to add a PPA (or some archive somewhere) to update any packages you need to the right versions you want to test; from a d-i preseed/early_command
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, if I modify partman-crypto, that would ideally go upstream to Debian. Do you know how receptive they are to changes?
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: I don't see why it would be a major issue, TPM is useful.
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, ok, thanks. I'll try and make partman-crypto smart enough to set up a TPM enabled LUKS partition and see if I can get that change to my test PC via a PPA. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions tomorrow :)
<cyphermox> means you'll need to fix things up in d-i itself too to originally setup the TPM, what will go in ubiquity
<robert_ancell> yeah
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: feel free, I'll help however I can
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: do you already have the commands/steps you need to do this listed somewhere?
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, actually the debian-installer source package seems very light on content - is that where a "setup TPM" module would go or is there some other subpackage?
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, I have my whiteboard at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1AOWYAHGbwzxHCknNPWwqMke0Fpnxqwad8fcT-IudluY/edit . That will only be visible to people from Canonical.
<robert_ancell> (but it doesn't contain anything secret)
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: you got me there, I'm not sure. cjwatson: where do you suggest initial TPM bringup could go for d-i ^ ?
<infinity> robert_ancell: We have a pretty strict policy about not asking unnecessary questions in the installer.  If every machine with a TPM is going to suddenly get a new (and confusing to 99% of people) question, that's not ideal.
<cyphermox> ah, maybe hw-detect?
<robert_ancell> infinity, from the UI (ubiquity) I was thinking there'd be a checkbox / button for when you do the LUKS setup and you have a TPM to use that.
<robert_ancell> I'll ask design too but I suspect they'll be too busy to choose
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, hw-detect looks promising
<infinity> robert_ancell: Sure, for LUKS, that makes sense, but you were talking about "general TPM setup", which implies that somewhere outside encrypted filesystem setup, you're going to say "it looks like you have a TPM module, let's make it go!"
<infinity> robert_ancell: Which would be pretty much a non-starter, I think.
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: if setting up the TPM for use doesn't require any prompt and isn't going to break anything already installed and using the TPM (ie, other OS)
<robert_ancell> infinity, right - that's where I'm not sure how the interface between d-i and ubiquity works. If we add general TPM support to d-i can we make ubiquity skip that step if it knows you're not doing LUKS with TPM?
<infinity> robert_ancell: The "no superfluous questions" thing applies to d-i too.
<robert_ancell> infinity, ah, ok
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: for ubiquity, I don't think we currently have any hidden-by-default-unless-you-have-the-hardware checkboxes, but that could probably go under the use crypto one.
<infinity> robert_ancell: Though, we manage it in d-i by making hard/useless questions be low priority, so you only see them in 'expert' mode.
<robert_ancell> infinity, I would think TPM would count as expert
<robert_ancell> i.e. most people aren't going to care
<infinity> Well, and if done right, you should be able to trip the template from partman-crypto.
<robert_ancell> infinity, you can have questions with dependencies?
<infinity> So, hw-detect should see if the part is installed, store that little nugget of info away, and then when partman-crypto comes along,, it can check the state of "does it exist" and "was it already set up", and do the right thing according to the answer to each.
<robert_ancell> awesome
<infinity> robert_ancell: templates don't have deps, but they're called manually via shell scripting, at least in some cases.
<infinity> So, more like a state machine.  You ask debconf questions, and based on results you get back, you trigger new behaviour in other bits, which can include asking more questions.
<infinity> robert_ancell: If you're familiar with using debconf from a normal dpkg standpoint, it's that, minus apt-utils.  Meaning, no early template extraction (though, I guess preseeding is the logical equivalent), just lots of postinsts running, querying debconf, triggering more templates, lather, rinse, repeat.
<robert_ancell> I'm already past the boundaries on my debconf knowledge :)
#ubuntu-installer 2015-02-25
<cjwatson> cyphermox: yeah my gut feel would be hw-detect.  I agree about question policy though
<xnox> hm, why do it on install?
<xnox> taking TPM ownership, and adding it as a second luks slot seems like a better option, and then removing first slot.
<xnox> note, my laptop has tpm, but i'm failing to take ownership of it or transfer any rsa secrets into it.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-02-26
<ogra_> hmm, how would i get xfsprogs-udeb installed on a running mini.iso install
<xnox> tell anna to fetch it
<xnox> (no joke)
<ogra_> anna-install xfsprogs-udeb only gets me a black shell
<ogra_> i.e. it just resets the terminal
<xnox> there is a kernel/d-i pressed option to fetch optional udebs.
<ogra_> well, i dont want to reboot :/
 * ogra_ tries to recover data from an old server md raid with xfs ... 
<ogra_> and obviously it wants me to run xfs_repair before i mount
 * ogra_ doesnt get why we ship mkfs.xfs by default but not the fscks tools for it 
<cjwatson> anna-install xfsprogs-udeb probably won't tell you it's done anything, but the udeb contents look right.
<cjwatson> Though indeed we probably ought to ship checking tools.  We probably don't because d-i itself doesn't use them currently, and nobody ever cared enough about xfs to fix it up for rescue purposes.
<cjwatson> That is, anna-install will install that package even if it doesn't say anything.  (Unless you're before the "retrieving additional components" stage in the installer, in which case it will simply queue it for installation when you get that far.)
<ogra_> yeah, i found it already gets installed ... but only has mkfs.xfs inside
<ogra_> i helped myself with making a tarball from the actual deb contents ... all fine now
<ogra_> i dont get what has ever ridden me to use xfs ...
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-29
<rayfun> Hi, I'm trying to install current image of 14.04.4 server edition to a desktop machine using a USB flash drive
<rayfun> And each time it complains that the CD-ROM coudn't be mounted!!!?!??
<rayfun> I'm on an USB flash drive.. not a CD-ROM..
<rayfun> Searched the web already, no helpful pages found yet.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-02
<xnox> cyphermox, hi! could you please check:
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/s390-zfcp/+bug/1552218
<xnox> are we good to promote it? =)
<cyphermox> ok just a sec
<cyphermox> xnox: done
<xnox> cyphermox, tah.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-04
<kathrin__> Hi, I'm trying to create a boot-stick. Neither Start Disk-Creator nor Unetbootin does the task. I get "BOOT ERROR"
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-05
<rjt> Doing an install on a really old laptop. Would it have saved my previous answers somewhere by default?  If so, which file?
<rjt> `ubiquity --automatic` did not seem to recognize that i already chose "English"  debian-installer/locale preseeded to 'en_US.UTF-8' (seen: false)
#ubuntu-installer 2017-03-02
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: when is the freeze that no new slideshow uploads will happen?
<cyphermox> you should mostly follow UI Freeze (which makes that next week), but it's also a lot so we have time to get translations for any slideshow work.
#ubuntu-installer 2018-02-28
<acheronuk> cyphermox: at startup in today's iso https://i.imgur.com/rzWaTjT.png
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1752323
<acheronuk> Laney: ok. just installed those debs and went through a basic test install in a VM. all seemed ok
<Laney> acheronuk: ok, good, if you could comment saying that it'd help, then we just wait for a review
<acheronuk> will do
<acheronuk> Laney: done, and many thanks for such quick action :)
#ubuntu-installer 2019-02-25
<bgmccollum> greetings...there seems to be a problem with the xenial netboot mini.iso. there is a segfault during detest disks, as libc6-udev failed for unknown reasons. this has been observed consistently in two different environments.
<bgmccollum> is this the right place to ask?
<bgmccollum> my understanding is that the mini.iso may beed to be rebuilt to accommodate an updated libc6-udeb that is being fetched...
<bgmccollum> i see discussion has moved to #ubuntu-devel. ill post there.
